# Wie seid ihr zu WoW gekommen ?



## The Holy Paladin (29. September 2007)

Nabend liebe Buffedgemeinde,

hier mal meine Frage: 

Wie seit IHR zu WoW gekommen ? Bei mir war das ein Freund der mich sofort ´´angesteckt´´ hat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonaros (29. September 2007)

Hi

Als es rausgekommen ist hab ich nur gesagt "so nen scheiss kauf ich nich... geb doch nich monatlich geld für ein Spiel aus wenn es tausende andere gibt die nichts kosten"

Dann hatten das paar Kumpels von mir und auf einer Lan hat mir einer seinen Gästepass gegeben.
Dadurch war ich dann erstmal was angesteckt... wollte aber das Spiel trotzdem nich kaufen wegen den "kosten"....

Nach ner Weile (vor ca. 3 Monaten erst) haben ich und meine freundin dann doch beschlossen wow zu kaufen weils doch irgendwie zu viel spass macht ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. September 2007)

Aha die Sache mit den Kosten hat mich auch erst abgeschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ruhig noch mehr Stimmen dazu wer mag nat. nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indoras (29. September 2007)

bei mir war es auch ein freund der wolllte das ich spiele denn wir teilenuns einen acc um kosten zu sparen


----------



## Baldion (29. September 2007)

Ich habs einfach mal so im handel gesehen und war von den Bildern so erstaunt das ichs haben wollte
doch dann dacht:,,hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11-13 Euro im monat is schon ein bisschen viel” und habs sein lassen.Doch dann hab ichs beim bekannten gesehen und war dann noch mehr begeistert und dann waren mir die kosten egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. September 2007)

Immer sind es die Freunde. Auch bir mir wars ein Freund. Der hat damit angefangen, weil ihn sein Freund angesteckt hat. Dann hat er mich angesteckt. Erst habe ich nur ein bisschen bei ihm gezogt (unser erster Char war ein Zwergen Paladin. Dann ein Troll Jäger.) Und WoW, besonders der Jäger, hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht, dahabe ich es mir auch gekauft. Und auch ein Troll Jäger gemacht. Ich habe dann noch meinen Bruder und nen anderen Freund angesteckt. Beide auch einen Troll Jäger angefangen. Jetzt haben wir 3 70er Jäger. Dem einen ging der Jäger auf den Sack. Jetzt hat er einen Schurken.


----------



## Ashaqun (29. September 2007)

Ich habe gerade angefangen als BC rauskam. Ich hatte vorher nie was von WoW gehört und wunderte mich nur, warum hunderte Leute Nachts vor Mediamarkt stehen und warten, dass ein olles Spiel rauskommt.

Darauf hin hab ichs mir einfach mal runtergezogen. Mein erster Char war ein Troll Jäger. Nach 5 Minuten spielen, war mir das doch zu blöd und ich habs erstmal ein paar Tage liegen lassen. Danach hab ich mir dann einen Untoten Hexer gemacht. Naja, das waren dann die ersten 10 Probetage. Danach hab ich mir dann nochmal 10 Tage geholt und einen Ork Krieger gespielt. Danach nochmal 10 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hab da mit einem Nachtelfen Jäger bekommen, weil die Option des Pets einfach zu geil fand.
Naja, nach diesen 10 Tagen war ich dann schon auf Lvl 35 oder so und hatte echt keinen Bock NOCHMAL anzufangen, weswegen ich dann meinen Account verlängert habe. Der Jäger is nun mittlerweile 70 und einige anderen Chars auf dem direkten Weg^^


----------



## Regesas (29. September 2007)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade angefangen als BC rauskam. Ich hatte vorher nie was von WoW gehört und wunderte mich nur, warum hunderte Leute Nachts vor Mediamarkt stehen und warten, dass ein olles Spiel rauskommt.
> 
> Darauf hin hab ichs mir einfach mal runtergezogen. Mein erster Char war ein Troll Jäger. Nach 5 Minuten spielen, war mir das doch zu blöd und ich habs erstmal ein paar Tage liegen lassen. Danach hab ich mir dann einen Untoten Hexer gemacht. Naja, das waren dann die ersten 10 Probetage. Danach hab ich mir dann nochmal 10 Tage geholt und einen Ork Krieger gespielt. Danach nochmal 10 Tage
> 
> ...



Ehm kann man als Gäste pass nur bis level 20 spielen?


----------



## Sluggish (29. September 2007)

freunde^^
hmmm..... cbs vll auch und internet halt..... diablo 2? wc1-3?

ja das alles^^


----------



## Shadaim (29. September 2007)

Ich kam damals durch die Beta zum Spiel. Zu der Zeit arbeitete ich beim Offiziellen Xbox-Magazin und hab in meiner Freizeit die üblichen PC-Hitspiele gezockt - unter anderem Warcraft 3. Blizzard mochte ich schon seid Lost Vikings, also porbierte ich WoW aus - und bin dabei hängen geblieben.

Jetzt bin ich hier gelandet - war doch keine schlechte Entscheidung ;-)

Gruß,
Shadaim




Sluggish schrieb:


> freunde^^
> hmmm..... cbs vll auch und internet halt..... diablo 2? wc1-3?
> 
> ja das alles^^


----------



## Alfadir (30. September 2007)

Als ich das erste Mal von WoW gehört habe, wollte ich das Spiel unbedingt testen, da ich zu der Zeit auch Warcraft 3 gespielt habe und die Welt da schon sehr interessant fand.
Jedoch haben mich die monatlichen Kosten abgeschreckt und die Zeit verging...^^

Bis November 06. Da hat mich n Kumpel überredet, das Spiel doch mal anzutesten. Anfangs wollt' ich nicht, war grad am TES: Oblivion zocken und dachte, WoW kann unmöglich besser sein^^
Aber dann siegte doch die Neugierde und seitdem spiel ich eigentilich nichts anderes mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BIGLOVE (30. September 2007)

ich hatte zuvor viele jahre DAOC gespielt und einiges anderes probiert gespielt, 
ich dinde natürlich immer noch DaoC um einiges bessser aber ich habs zulang gespielt
und die einfache handhabung an WoW gefällt mir,
 vorallem hab ich noch nie einmal ein suchtgefühl von WoW verspürt weils bei weiten nicht diesen onlinerollenspielreiz austrahlt
und mir mehr wie CS rüberkommt


----------



## Forentroll (30. September 2007)

ich hab bei spiegel tv reportagen gesehn, hab mir da auch gesagt: so ein scheiß spiel ich nie.

na ja habs dann beim pokern gewonnen vom kumpel ders nicht so toll fand (hat sich allerdings danach nochmal nen acc gekauft -_- )
hab den frei monat mal ein paar klassen gespielt. dann pause gemacht und mich dann für nen hunter entschieden, der auch bis bwl gekommen ist.
dann wieder pause, weil der bc patch kam. trotzdem bc gekauft und nen mage von 0-70 - bis gruul. 
da hatte ich keinen bock mehr aufs raiden (und vor allem keine zeit) und hab hdro gespielt.
allerdings hab ich gemerkt das ich ein scheiß wow-süchtiger bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zock jetz nen priest auf 70 - aber pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (30. September 2007)

Nja ich war lange Zeit lang nen Pen and Papetr Zocker dann hat sich meine grp aufgelöst und durch zufall bin ich über wowo gestolpert und seitdem..... zock ich es begeistert

naja ging dann eben soweit das ich mir den sukkubus gezeichnet hab und Tattooviert habe..... siehe mein bein    (als tribal)


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2007)

hi,

ich hab erst vor noch nicht solanger zeit angefangen(knapp en monat) und bei mir waren es definitiv die schwiegereltern schuld...sie haben meine frau angesteckt und ein paar monate danach mich ..joa und seid dem ist sie bei lvl...54 und ich bei lvl...21 und es macht tierisch spaß wenn nicht die patchdays jedesmal so ablaufen wie am mittwoch^^


----------



## Engelsblut (30. September 2007)

als ich von wow gehört hatte, hatte ich mich rieisig darauf gefreut, weil ich ja dat ganze warcraft universum sehr geil finde^^. nur dann hab ich gehört das es monatlich was kostet und dann hab ich mich ersma davon abgeseilt. bis ich dann nachdem es ca. 2 jahre draußen war meine ellis dazu überret habe das ich mick dit spiel hole (brauchte ja bankdaten ect.) aber dies mit game cards bezahle. ende vom lied ich brauch nix mehr zu zahlen da es jetzt monatlich abgebucht wird, mein bro zoggt und mein vater hat au vor kurzem angefangen XD


----------



## Arag - Dark Cloud - (30. September 2007)

Hatte zuvor 1 Jahr KalOnline gespielt zusammen mit meiner Freundin..
Dann haben wir uns alle ingame immer öfter über WoW unterhalten und einige sind dann umgestiegen.

Aber mich störten irrsinnig diese monatlichen Kosten - vor allem war das Problem bei uns, dass es noch kaum Gamecards gab, Bankeinzug war noch nicht möglich und somit blieb nur Kreditkarte.

Also hab ich das Spiel vor ca. 2 Jahren zu Weihnachten bekommen und habs dann mal 3-4 Monate zuhause liegen gehabt. Dann hab ichs meiner damaligen Freundin geschenkt und die hat ne Gamecard aus Deutschland geschenkt bekommen und hat damit angefangen.

Habe dann bei ihr einen Char erstellt und war begeistert davon :-)

Kurz darauf kamen auch schon die Gamecards nach Österreich (zumindest mehr als vorher) und ich fing dann auch vor über 1 1/2 Jahren an zu spielen ^^

Heute bin ich froh, dass ich angefangen habe :-) 
Es ist ein Hobby wie jedes andere (finde ich) und im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbies kostet es weitaus weniger *hehe*


Lg, Arag


----------



## Biestloo (30. September 2007)

JA wie bei vielen anderen, war es bei mir auch ein freund der mich angesteckt hat.....
Er spielt wow schon länger und meinte ich solle mir das doch mal anschauen.....
Ich fand es auch eigentlich sofort richtig gut, doch die monatlichen kosten haben mich doch gescheut das spiel zu kaufen.... Ich habe dann den Gästepass von ihm durchgespielt und nach den 10 Tagen erstmal wieder aufgehört....
Dann ca 2 mon später habe ich mir nochmal ein Gästepass von ihm geholt und wieder neu angefangen....
Meine Freundin meinte zu mir, wehe du holst dir das spiel, weil es ja gut bekannt ist das wow süchtig macht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
Noch vor ende der 2ten 10 Tage habe ich mir das spiel gekauft....
Als ich es dann meiner freundin sagte meinte sie nur "ach du schei..e" hehe...
Ja und seit dem bin ich mit wachsender begeisterung am zocken....
Versuche ein gutes verhältniss zwischen RL und Gamén zu halten....
Was bisher auch sehr gut klappt.....

Ja, so war es bei mir...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (30. September 2007)

damals noch vor dem reales hat sich mein bruder entschlossen sich WoW zu kaufen, weil ers hamma geil fand,
so dann ich hab mich ma informiert und promt gesagt ich auch. so, wir haben uns ned dazu entschlossen es anzufangen wil wir kein bock hatten jeden monat 11-13 euro zu zahlen. als BC rauskam haben mich meine freunde total überzeugt und ich spiele seit BC glücklich und zufrieden..... hab sogar schon wen angesteckt XD


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2007)

Nach Jahren des enttäuscht werdens, ich hatte verschiedene MMORPGs wie UO, Lineage II, Horizons, DAOC ausprobiert, wollte ich nie mehr etwas von Online-Rollenspielen wissen. 
Ich hatte meine Single-Player Kracher wie Gothic, Baldurs Gate und Neverwinter Nights aber auch Starcraft, Warcraft I, II und III. 

Es begab sich also zu einer Zeit, da ich sinnlos durch das Netz sprang und mir plötzlich ein kleiner Bericht zu "World of Warcraft" auffiel. Es befand sich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nichtmal in einer Alpha-Phase, es gab erst rudimentäre Informationen zu dem Spiel. 

Interessant dachte sich Noxiel und widmete sich wieder anderen Dingen. Ein paar Monate darauf, bin ich wieder über das neue Projekt Blizzards gestolpert und es gab, es gab....es gab einen INGAME SCREENSHOT und ein 4min Preview Video. 
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war es um mich geschehen, ich habe alle Informationen in mich aufgesogen die sich um World of Warcraft drehten und pünktlich zur Vergabe der Open-Beta hatte ich meinen Account. 

Bashnagrak, war Orkschamane und hatte es bis Lvl20 geschafft, als WoW zum Release offen stand und ich auf Seiten der Allianz beginnen konnte.

Fazit: 
Ich bin ein alter WoW Veteran, der schon seit Anbeginn der Zeit dabei ist. ^^


----------



## Ascia (30. September 2007)

Hab mal bei nem Kumpel zugeschaut und gedacht:NIE kauf ich mir so en drecks spiel fantasy oder so war ja nie so mein ding aber als mich dann ein paar andere kumpels so en bisschen in das spiel eingeweit haben hab ich gedacht: WoW^^ ist ja richtig vielseitig.
Schließlich hab ich mir dann die Testversion geholt und so fing es dann an...
Übrigends das mit den Kosten war auch en Grund xD


----------



## Thorgun (30. September 2007)

Ich hab immer gesagt " Pff, so nen Scheiß, datt kostet im Monat Geld und guck dir doch ma die ganzen Süchtigen an, die kommen doch gar nicht mehr klar " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis ich es beim Kollegen gesehen habe und er mir seinen Gästeacc gegeben hat.

Nach den 14 Tagen hab ich gesagt " Ok , kauf dir das Spiel , da kannste ja noch 30 Tage umsonst zocken " Danach hieß es dann " Hm, ein Monat kann man ja mal bezahlen " Und dann war vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Éothain (30. September 2007)

Im Dezember 2004 hatte ich mir meinen ersten Rechner gekauft. (Mit damaligen 29 Lenzen ein Spätzünder in Sachen Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber durch meine Cousins kannte ich schon DAOC usw. und sagte immer:"Wie kann man nur jeden Monat Geld dafür ausgeben wenn man doch so viel anderes gemeinsam zocken kann..."
Dann fiel mir ein Gästeaccount von WoW durch ein Spielemagazin in die Hand und ich dachte "Och anschauen kann man es sich ja mal. 10 Tage gratis, was soll schon passieren...?" Aber bereits nach 2 Tagen nervte es mich keinen Handel usw. mit meinem damaligen N811-Druiden treiben zu können. Und wie soll ich sagen ? ES MACHTE IRRSINNIGEN SPASS !!! Unglaublich... Also mienen Test-Acc in einen richtigen Acc umgewandelt. Tja, mittlerweile sind meine ersten zwei Jahre bald um in WoW. Habe viele Leute kommen und gehen gesehen. habe auch andere Games getestet (HdRO etc.), aber keines hat mir so viel Spass gemacht wie WoW. Sogar meine Frau spielt mittlerweile mit. Musste schon einen zweiten Rechner kaufen ^^.


----------



## DarkRacer107 (30. September 2007)

Mich hat meine Schwester damals angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Als ich bei ihr mal aus Neugier WoW angespielt habe, hats mich gepackt. Seit diesem Tag bin ich dabei und werds noch lange bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreawork (30. September 2007)

hi,
 damals hatte sich ein freund von mir wow gekauft, darauf haben wir uns den acc geteilt und er hat alles bezahlt.^


----------



## Kenerul (30. September 2007)

Ich hatte warcraft 3 durchgespielt und mir gefiel die Story und alles sehr, und als ich dann irgendwann World of Warcraft im Laden sah, mit so einem "schönen Layout" auf der Gameschachtel und dann die Bilder. lol und dann hab ichs mir gekauft und als ich merkte, dass ich noch ne Gamecard brauche um zu spielen hab ich mir auch noch eine geholt und dann diese 3 Monate gespielt, völlig begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Thraslon (30. September 2007)

Joa also ich war vor ca. 4 Monaten noch bei Guild Wars und so langsam hab ich gemerkt das mir das Spiel ,das ich an dem Zeitpunkt schon ein Jahr lang gespielt hab, aufn Sack geht und mir langweilig wird.

 Dann meinte n Freund von mir der damals auch Guild Wars gespielt hat, aber schon früher aufgehört hat, probiers mal mit WoW is viel besser als Guild Wars. Naja dann dachte ich was soll ich damit 13 Euro jeden Monat tzz. Dann hab ich mal so gerechnet. Guild Wars : Jedes Jahr 2 neue Erweiteungen =80 Euro WoW 12x13=156Euro     1:0 Guild Wars. 
Dann kam die Meldung das Guild Wars 2 rauskommen soll und man seine alten chars nicht übertragen kann. Da wars um mich geschehen und ich musste mich dringend ablenken. Da hab ich mit WoW angefangen einfach so mal im Saturn gekauft. Dachte mir: Kostet 15 Euro kann man ja nich viel falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das stimmt auch^^


 Thras


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Buffedgemeinde,
> 
> hier mal meine Frage:
> 
> ...



Joar, bei  ir war´s auch ein Kumpel, es dauert nurnoch ein paar Tage, dann mach ich auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

Ein Bekannter hat mich überredet das Spiel mal zu zoggeln und schließlich hatte ich es dann selber.
Seitdem kann ich nit mehr aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (30. September 2007)

ich wollte WoW damals schon seid dem release haben, aber da ham es mir meine eltern erst nich erlaubt, dann nach einem jahr hab ichs mir endlich geholt und nu zock ichs scho fast 2 jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. September 2007)

Ich glaub es war Oktober 2004... n Mitschüler (Hallo Mr. Husi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in der Berufsschule laberte ständig was von nem neuen MMORPG von Blizzard. Irgendwann startete dann die US Beta. Im Gegensatz zu ihm konnte ich dann sogar nen Betaaccount ergaunern (haha!). Seitdem bin ich süchtig :<
Leider hat er dann nach ner Zeit aufgehört... :<


----------



## VuLIoM (30. September 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> .....bei mir warene ws definitiv die schwiegereltern schuld...


 öhm wie alt sind den die?.... alte leute die WoW gamen?... kenn nur die die mal bei GIGA waren


----------



## MisterX2 (30. September 2007)

Naja ich bin schon Seit anfang an dabei und war auch in der Beta =) 
bin einfach zu WoW gekommen weil ich besher jedes "größere" MMO
Mal angestestet habe und schon alles mögliche gespielt hatte.
Dann dachte ich muss ich das bei WoW auch machen da ich die Geschichte
von WC ja schon liebe und bin dann auch bis März diesen Jahres fest bei
WoW geblieben. Naja jetzt langweilt es mich ehr nur noch und Spiele
Z.z TR Beta, HDRO und wie schon seit Anfang an als es Rausgekomen ist
DAoC =)

aber sobald die 2te Erweiterung draußen ist bin ich auch wieder voll dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## ch1ef (30. September 2007)

Also bei mir war es auch durch einen Freund. 
Hatte aber eig. vor, mir WoW mit dem Release zu kaufen, da wurd dann damals nichts drauß und ich hatte es vergessen.
Dann Ende letzten Jahres und Anfang dieses Jahres, erzählte ein Kumpel von mir immer, wie geil das wäre.
Daraufhin hab ich mir mal ne Testversion gemacht und die 7 Tage verspielt...
Dann hab ich es mir einfach gekauft, hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und macht es derzeit immer noch.
So wars bei mir

mfg
ch1ef / street


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2007)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> öhm wie alt sind den die?.... alte leute die WoW gamen?... kenn nur die die mal bei GIGA waren




hmmm  keine ahnung aufjedenfall halt älter^^.naja ich kenne genug leute die älter als 25 sind und wow zocken  und so alt sind wir ja auch net.....und ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mit älteren zu zoggen mehr spaß macht als mit ein paar kiddys die mitteninner dungeon bzw ini auf einmal essen müssen weil mutti ruft oder isn bett müssen.naja also wir "alten" sind meines erachtens besser zum questen inner gruppe^^


----------



## Tja (30. September 2007)

Auf einer Netzseite wurde ich auf das Spiel aufmerskam, las dann irgendwann in der Gaystar (damals konnte man sie noch als Gamestar) bezeichnen, darüber. Da Everquest2 für mich die totale Enttäuschung war, suche ich was Neues und tja ich landete bei WoW.


----------



## Defoga (30. September 2007)

Naja ich kam dazu wie die meisten auch halb durch kumpels ^^. Hab eben immer mitbekommen wie sie drüber gelabert haben und dann wie viele hier auch gedacht: "Bin ich bescheuert und geb 13€ im Monat für son game aus da bleib ich lieber bei cs" Naja nach paar Monaten wurde cs dann langweilig und ich hab mir auch gedacht könnte mir ja mal WoW angucken... Tja damit wars dann um mich geschehen xD.
War dann ganz lustig auf lvl 9 oder so mit meinen Kumpels im Ts zu hocken und eigentlich garnix über das sie labern zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sevendays5 (1. Oktober 2007)

ich spiele schon seit 5.2005. von wow habe ich shcon so einiges gehört, gelesen und gesehn. ich wollte schon immer ein mmorpg zockeh, jedoch hat mir mein verstand da ein strich in die rechnung gekritzelt. ich wusste es nur zu genau, das ich in ein mmropg zu sehr abjunken würde. (neocron, daoc und anarchy online wollte ich alles mal zocken, habs auch angetestet. es war einfach zu geil)

nun, der kumpel von mein bruder hat ja ständig dadrüber gelabert. irgendwan ist mein bruder nicht mehr aus dem haus gegangen, da war ich ihn besuchen und endeckte wie er sich nen paladin hochzieht (das gameplay sah nicht so spannend aus, tja pala eben) er drückte mir sein gästepass in die hand, die cds und meinte nur, noch viel spass.

4 wochen später waren wir auch schon in blackfantom deep. meine kollegen haben nen priest und nen jäger angefangen. ich blödi war nen dudu (zu der zeit war der so dermassen schwach, abe hat ne menge fun gemacht.) ich wollt ja unbedingt nen hexenmeister auf horde zocken, leider war der gruppenzwang höher. (blöde nachtelfen, so cool schauen die doch net aus)


nach dem dudu hab ich nen mage und jäger lange gezockt, mein schurke hat es nur auf lvl 45 geschaft, war mir bissel zu langweilig das geschleiche.

tjo, und jetzt nach fast 2,5 jahren ist mein neuer main ein 52 warlock =)


----------



## (xTrA_Weed)**1LOVE**(xTrA_Weed) (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin durch meinen Bruder zu WoW gekommen.

Man muss ja nich immer gleich ganze Romane schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Oktober 2007)

Gab mal ne Computer Bild Spiele Ausgabe wo WoW auf CD dabei war und nen Code für glaub 10 Tage kostenlos zocken. Nach den 10 Tagen hab ichs mir dann gekauft ^^


----------



## Blood11 (1. Oktober 2007)

(xTrA_Weed)**1LOVE**(xTrA_Weed) schrieb:


> Ich bin durch meinen Bruder zu WoW gekommen.
> 
> Man muss ja nich immer gleich ganze Romane schreiben
> 
> ...



/signet 
auch durch den bruder ... wollte mir first über das internet nen key illegal besorgen nachdem ich aber nichts fand bin ich (war leider wochenende) montags sofort den libo gestürmt und mir das spiel  geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abilalla (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab vorher Die 4. Offenbarung (D4O) gespielt, leider sind immer mehr Bekannte zu irgendwelchen anderen Spielen abgewandert, einige davon zu WoW. Im Januar hab ich dann die Probetage laufen gehabt, gleich danach den Freimonat und Ende Februar hatte ich meinen Mann beauftragt, BC mitzubringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit dem ist D4O Geschichte...


----------



## Thorgun (1. Oktober 2007)

Blood11 schrieb:


> /signet
> auch durch den bruder ... wollte mir first über das internet nen key illegal besorgen nachdem ich aber nichts fand bin ich (war leider wochenende) montags sofort den libo gestürmt und mir das spiel  geholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Datt bringt es auch nicht.

Ganz am Anfang meinte auch einer zu mir " Ey spiel doch da, da musste nix im Monat zahlen " Hörte sich schon verlockend an, aber war schon langweillig, das man sofort lvl 2 war , nachdem man einen Mob gelegt hat....

Da wollt ich doch lieber bezahlen.


----------



## Arido (1. Oktober 2007)

Fast wie alle hier...

Arbeitskollegen im Büro nevten unheimlich mit den WoW-Gesprächen. Irgendwann fiel jemand auf dass ich nicht mit rede und dann kam die Hölle! 6 Wochen Werbegespräche und "Auf-mich-eingerede", grausam. Dann hab ich doch einen Gästepass bekommen und mich Abends das Ding "WoW" installiert. Nach der Installation tausende Patches nach geladen und installiert. Ich hatte die "Schnauze" so voll, dass ich nach der Installation nur noch den Rechner ausgeschaltet habe und TV geschaut habe. Nächster Tag: Aufbauarbeiten meine Kollgen bei mir! Abends Spiel gestartet und versucht zu spielen.
(Ich habe noch nie, wirklich noch nie, ein Spiel am PC gespielt bis auf Solitär oder Freecell)
Keine Ahnung wie ich es gemacht habe, aber lvl 1 bei meinem Krieger hat 2 Tage gedauert. Mir gefiel aber die ganze "Märchenwelt" und ich habe die nächsten Tage mich belesen und abends gezockt. 
Und nun?
Jetzt hab ich 7 Charts und jede Menge Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, angefangen habe ich feb.2007.


----------



## Mannoroth (1. Oktober 2007)

naja bei mir wars net direkt nen Kuimpel, edes war damals so. ich spielte lange zeit Daoc, naja als dies perönlich für mich nix mehr war, wechselte ih damals zu EQ2, ABER da war ich net wirklich lang omg.. dieses spiel, war net wirklich gut.

Mein Kumpel zockte ja das selbe wie ich, als erd ann eines nachmittags, das waren 2 monate nach dem WOW release kam und meinte komm lass uns WoW holen....
Ich natürlich erst ma ins Inet um screenshots anzu gucken, naja als ich dann die Grafik sah, dachte ich nur omg.. is ja kinderkacke.. hatte aber im hinterkopf das WC3 sau sau sau geil war. Naja wie hätts anders kommen können, WoW gekauft, pala erstellt, mit pala alle großen inis gerockt, kurz vor BC nen Mage erstellt, der jetzt der eigentliche Main char is, und mit dem jetzt bei Gruul und co abb0nnen....
Naja meine frau spielte auch nen char auf meinen Acc, bis natürlich Ihr das zu blöd wurde und sie hätte nie mit mir raiden können, Ergo neuer acc neuer PC seitdem wird halt zusammen gezockt.

P.S hat sein gutes man muss sich net immer anhören das man zuviel zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (1. Oktober 2007)

Habe 4 Jahre CS gespielt. Dann haben im Clan welche angefangen WoW zu spielen. Vorher habe ich auch immer gesagt son scheiss hol ich mir nicht, wo ich noch monatlich Geld bezahlen muss. Als die dann im Clan davon gelabert haben, hab ich mir dann auch nen Testacc erstma gemacht. Da habe ich mir dann nen Nachtelfen Jäger angefangen. Nach den 10 Tagen habe ich dann den Test-Acc in nen Vollen Acc umgewandelt, weil es mich irgendwie gepackt hat. Das war im Januar 2007. Da habe ich dann erst ma WoW und CS gleichzeitig gespielt. CS aber nur das nötigste also Training und Wars. Nach ca. 3 Monaten hatte ich erst ma keine Lust mehr auf WoW und habe mich wieder voll auf CS konzentriert. Aber nach 2 Monaten CS, kam mir wieder WoW in den Sinn. Von da an habe ich mit CS komplett aufgehört und Spiele seitdem nur noch WoW.


----------



## GunSchot (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe von meinem Kumpel immer Bilder bekommen die ich nicht wollte da ich WoW scheiße fand. Es war einfach nicht mein ding, da ich ein Spiel wollte wo ich nur mit Menschen rumlaufen kann.

Naja jedenfalls schickte er mir immer bilder von seinem Char undnervte mich tag ein tag aus.

Als ich mir das Spiel dann mal Illegal runtergeladen hatte und es auf einem Illegalen schwarzen Server gespielt habe, musste ich feststellen das es der Hammer war.

Ich wollte auch kein Geld dafür bezahlen, da ich davor ein Spiel gespielt habe wo ich nichts bezahlen musste.

Im Grunde habe ich es mir dann am 27.12.2005 gekauft und 14 Monate gezockt.

Es war ein hin und her auf den Servern meines Kumpels bis ich dann endlich einen Char und einen guten Server gefunden hatte.

Ich habe mit meinem Schurken auf dem Server jedes Event miterlebt und bin bis Nefarian gekommen, danach kamen keine Raids mehr zusammen. (wegen BC, alles was wir noch machen konnten war wertlos bla bla bla)

Jedenfalls bin ich sau Stolz auf meinem Schurken, ich habe jede Quest bis Stufe 60 gemacht und werde sicherlich in 2 Wochen wieder mit BC weiterzocken. (Ich bin der einzige nicht Schmied der Elementium Verhütten kann^^)


----------



## Kramak (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich brauchte 3 Testaccounts bevor ich mich mit dem WoW-Fieber angesteckt habe, aber jetzt investiere ich gerne das geld um alles am Laufen zuhalten.

PS: Ich haben einen Freund von mir bereits angesteckt und der 2. folgt dann um Weihnachten rum.

Euer Kramak


----------



## Shortz (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir war das recht lustig:

Eine Kollegin von meiner Mutter hatte einen Account über, den sie nicht benutzte, der aber schon für ein halbes Jahr bezahlt war. Den hab ich dann übernommen und ein halbes Jahr gratis getestet. Seitdem bezahle ich diesen Account an sie weiter.


----------



## isosquare (1. Oktober 2007)

Über nen Werbebanner auf seitseid.de *cough*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin, auch wie viele, durch Freunde an WoW gekommen.

Ein Freund von mir spielte es schon seit der Release und meine anderen Freunde und ich haben ihn immer ausgelacht weil er WoW gespielt hat. Dann haben mein Bruder und ein Freund sich einen Gästepass geben lassen. Mein Bruder kaufte es sich Anfang des Jahres und begann zu zocken. Er steckte damit einen anderen Freund an und schlussendlich auch mich. Nachdem ich auf seinem Acc einen Char auf lvl 15 hatte entschloss ich mich selbst einmal anzufangen und kaufte es mir. Nachdem das Probemonat vorbei war, entschloss ich mich, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, mir eine Gamecard zu kaufen. Jetzt spiele ich seit Mai und habe derzeit einen 53 Untoten-Hexer. Ich bin auch gerade dabei, einen anderen Freund zu überzeugen und habe ihn schon so weit, dass er sich das Spiel installiert hat und zurzeit mit einem Gästeacc. spielt.

Dazu möchte ich euch auch eine Frage stellen: Mit welcher Klasse sollte man auf keinen Fall anfangen? Sprich welche Klasse ist für Beginner die noch nie eine Rollenspiel gespielt haben, gut.


----------



## slook (1. Oktober 2007)

ich bin über den illegalen weg zum zahlenden spieler gekommen....da sag ma einer es schadet nur xD
die privaten server wurden halt sofort langweilig, gut zum 15lvl machen^^

p.s.: seidseit


----------



## Defoga (2. Oktober 2007)

@Bellthane:

Ich würde sagen man sollte auf keinen Fall am Anfang nen Heiler zocken. Weil das questen is einfach im mittleren lvl Bereich zu schwer wenn man voll auf Heilung geskillt is. Wenn ich mich jetz nochmal entscheiden könnte denke ich würde ich nen Hunter nehmen. Ich hab mit nem Mage angefangen und bin am anfang recht oft gestorben weil ich immer mit meinem Stab gekloppt hab. Noob eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ab lvl 20 aufwärts kam ich dann gut beim questen und in inis klar. Besonders weil man als dd eigentlich nie schuld an nem wipe is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruß


----------



## Salika (2. Oktober 2007)

naja ich hab erst guild wars gespielt, was mir auch viel spass gemacht hat, aber irgendwann hatte ich einfach keine lust mehr und ein kumpel meinte ich soll ma WoW testen, wollte es auch zuerst wegen den Kosten net spielen, hab mich dann aber doch hinreißen lassen und nun machts mir viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinosaurus (2. Oktober 2007)

ich kam eigentlich auf WoW nachdem ich die Southpark folge sah mit dem " Make love not Warcraft "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Spino^^


----------



## das Tir (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich bin alter Warcraft Fan. Mir gefiel die Geschichte, die die drei Warcraft Teile erzählten, unheimlich gut(hab mir sogar sämtliche Bücher dazu geholt). Als ich von WoW hörte war ich interessiert, doch die monatlichen Kosten schreckten mich ab. Irgendwann kam es dann, dass immer mehr Leute in meinem Umfeld damit anfingen, da sagte ich mir auch "Ich schau mal, wie es ist"....tja, das war vor über einem Jahr, seit dem bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Oktober 2007)

Mein Bruder hatte einen Beta-Key gewonnen und zeigte mir es. Ich setzte mich hin, machte einen Orc-Krieger und prügelte ein paar Schweine. Nachdem mir eine gesammte Stunde wie 10 Minuten vor kam, wollte ich unbedingt weiter spielen. Es hat dann noch eine EXTREM lange Zeit gedauert, bis ich endlich meinen eigenen Account hatte. So extrem lange, dass ich das Spiel schon auswendig kannte, als ich ihn hatte... o.O

Durch die Bücher über Warcraft ist mir dieses Spiel noch stärker ans Herz gewachsen. Der Wiedererkennungswert ist der Hammer! ^^

Inzwischen habe ich schon viel zu viel Geld in dieses Spiel gesteckt.....aber was solls, solange es Spass macht.

GIEF WOTLK BLIZZ !!! T_T


----------



## CyberSAP (2. Oktober 2007)

Also eigentlich war ich auch gegen WoW, weil ein Freund von mir dadurch nicht mehr vom PC wegzubekommen war. Ausserdem bin ähm war ich ein fanatischer UOler der nichts aber auch gar nichts über UO kommen lassen hat (ausser die evtl. etwas veraltete Grafik). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann passierte erst mal gar nix und WoW technisches bei mir. Irgendwann habe ich mich mal bei ncsoft als Beta-Tester beworben und wurde so Mitte des Jahres bei denen angenommen und teste seit dem für die Spiele. Naja und dann kam halt Tabula Rasa. Dies habe ich von Schrott bis Hot in der Beta-Phase begleitet (und tue es auch immer noch) doch dann hatte ich jetzt vom 10.9. bis zum 1.10. Urlaub. Und wollte auch ein wenig mit meinen Freunden Online zeit verbringen die fast alle WoW spielen. Ich habe dann einen Werbekey von nem Freund per Email bekommen und dann erst ein wenig angefangen... aber hatte zu wenig Zeit... tja und dann haben mir meine Freunde dann am 12.9. bzw. am 15.9. zur großen Feier ein WoW geschenkt (und ein Bioshock Collectors Edition für die 360)... naja ich habe dann halt viel Bioshock gezoggt aber irgendwann muss man mal Adrenalin abbauen und hab dann WoW angemacht und ein bissel nen Orc-Schami gelevelt (für die Horde) ... irgendwie wurde es langweilig aber meine freunde aus der Gilde haben dann alle immer wenn ich On gekommen bin ihre lowlevel twinks gespielt was dann doch den besonderen Reiz dieses Spiels  ausmachte. Naja meine Freundin stand Kopf. Wenn Sie zu arbeit ging bin ich ins Bett und umgekehrt... Naja dann hat Sie ein bissel mit geschaut und gesagt naja eigentlich wollte ich Tabula Rasa mit dir zocken aber das läuft ja nicht auf meinem PC. Meine Antwort war: "WoW läuft dafür auf jedem Toaster". Ich hab ihr es installiert und hab sie auch mal reinschnuppern lassen... Tja 3 Tage später sagte Sie dann ... hmm ach besorge mir doch auch mal eins, wegen AH und Handel etc. und den Blutelfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Spiele jetzt mit meiner Freundin abends WoW zusammen und sie ist fast schlimmer als ich was das betrifft... genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch was mich an WoW nach wie vor stört ist das störische Klassensystem (UO ist da ja so etwas von frei [man kann von nem Krieger zum Heiler zum Magier zum Dieb zum irgendwas umskillen oder irgend etwas dazwischen werden, sofern man möchte] und Tabula Rasa hat auch nen genialen Ansatz mit dem Klassen-Baum und dem Cloning) und die überzeichnete und Comic-hafte Grafik (ist nicht mein Geschmack sieht aber trotzdem für das Alter des Spiels gut aus und passt auch zu WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mal sehen wie lange ich es durchhalte, aber werde früher oder Später wohl doch TR zocken, weil mir die Story (vor allem ist dort ne Story spürbar im Spiel) und das SciFi-Genre mehr liegt (bin ein alter Perry Rhoden Liebhaber und liebe SciFi).

So das wars von mir,

Greetz, SAP


----------



## Shalyna (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich war WC3 Zocker und als ich von WoW gehört habe wusste ich direkt, dass ich es mir kaufen werde. Die Kosten pro Monat haben mich dagegen nicht abgeschreckt, denn als WC-Fan musste WoW natürlich auch sein. ;-):-):-P


----------



## Carnificis (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir fing es an wie bei einigen anderern auch,
zuerst hat mein Bruder WoW gespielt und hat mich immer damit zugelabert, wobei ich nichtmalm die hälfte verstanden hab und ich hab mir immer nur gedch:"Ach komm halts Maul ich check das eh nicht!!!"
und dann hat mich das ganze doch irgentwie fasziniert und ich hab mir das spiel zugelegt, jos und als ob ich es nicht gewusst hätte hab ich dann 3Monate ohne Pause gespielt, abgesehen von schlafen und schule etc. also was man halt zum leben "braucht"^^


Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness von "Art of War",
Bulvai Bulshoteye


----------



## Bellthane (2. Oktober 2007)

Defoga schrieb:


> @Bellthane:
> 
> Ich würde sagen man sollte auf keinen Fall am Anfang nen Heiler zocken. Weil das questen is einfach im mittleren lvl Bereich zu schwer wenn man voll auf Heilung geskillt is. Wenn ich mich jetz nochmal entscheiden könnte denke ich würde ich nen Hunter nehmen. Ich hab mit nem Mage angefangen und bin am anfang recht oft gestorben weil ich immer mit meinem Stab gekloppt hab. Noob eben
> 
> ...



Er hat gestern nen Krieger angefangen und ich nen Dudu. Das Problem ist aber, dass sein Krieger Untot und mein Dudu nur Taure sein kann. Jetzt bin ich zu ihm rüber nach Tirisfal und bin erst später draufgekommen, dass der einzigen Druidenausbilder in Donnerfels steht. Voll scheisse.


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Oktober 2007)

ich spiele jetzt so seit ca. 1 monat und bin darauf gekommen weil gw scheizze is...wc3 ich zocke die geschichte tgeil ist und fun macht un so dachte ich wow muss auch spaß machen...


----------



## Miccio (2. Oktober 2007)

Mich hat ein Arbeitskollege damals damit jeden Tag genervt, dass ich's mal ausprobieren sollte. Irgendwann hab ich kleinbei gegeben damit endlich Ruhe war.... und Blizzards Konzept  "easy to learn, hard to master" ging voll auf... Die Tatsache dass man nicht nur gegen eine blöde CPU spielt, sondern mit vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen zusammen, lässt mich heute noch nicht davon loskommen ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (2. Oktober 2007)

Es war einmal... ^^
ne ne..also als ich immer gehört habe World of Warcraft hier und WoW da...ich dahcte mir nur omg wie blöd muss man so was zu spielen und dann auch noch dafür zu bezahlen!! -.-, eines abends im TS (hatte mit paar kollegen Unrea Tournament gezockt), hatten wir nah nem war langeweile und ich hab sie gefragt was sie jetzt machen und sie meinten sie gehen WoW zocken kommste auch? ich meinte nur: geht bloß weg damit....allerdings hatte ich so krasse langeweile, dass ich mich tatsächlich dazu hab überreden lassen mir nen 10 tage gästeaccount zu erstellen und es einfach mal auszuprobieren und tbh, das intro video hat mir schon gereicht um mich in dieses spiel zu verlieben! ich hatte vorher nicht mal den hauch einer ahnung wie fesselnd dieses spiel ist und vor allem wie gut es ist!, joa, das ist so meine erste berührung mit WoW gewesen, und ich muss sagen es war einfach nur das beste was mir passieren konnte (im Bezug aufs Gaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Caruhna (2. Oktober 2007)

hab vorher ca 2 jahre lang GW gezockt 
und da ich für mich alles erreicht hab und ich mich da dann total gelangweilt hab musste was anderes her ...
und wie es halt kam hab ich dann ma wow 10 tage getestet und seitdem spiel ich fast täglich


----------



## flyinghfalcon (2. Oktober 2007)

sagen wir so ich hatte nen computer mir war langweilig kaufte mir spiele mir war langweilig kaufe mir wow und sehe ach du gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ man muss bezahlen^^ na ja so bin ich zu wow gekommen^^


----------



## Yaralin (2. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, nachdem ich über ein Jahr Guild Wars gespielt habe, und GW irgendwann echt langweilig wurde, halt keine neuen Spielinhalte, man hatte seinen Char sehr schnell auf Max-Lvl. etc... naja... 10 tage testversion von WoW gezogen, und direkt nach 2 tagen hängen geblieben. ^^

Und bisher immer noch begeistert... Mein Mainchar wird immer besser, und meine Twinks so ab und an mal zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat einfach was...


----------



## Cheaters (2. Oktober 2007)

Yaralin schrieb:


> Hmm, nachdem ich über ein Jahr Guild Wars gespielt habe, und GW irgendwann echt langweilig wurde, halt keine neuen Spielinhalte, man hatte seinen Char sehr schnell auf Max-Lvl. etc... naja... 10 tage testversion von WoW gezogen, und direkt nach 2 tagen hängen geblieben. ^^
> 
> Und bisher immer noch begeistert... Mein Mainchar wird immer besser, und meine Twinks so ab und an mal zocken
> 
> ...



Ganz Normal

10Tage Testversion Gedownloadet bis lv.20 in 10Tagen Trainiert und dann auf Full Account erweitert und das Add-On gekauft^^
und wie schnell auf Max. Lv nur aus neugier^^?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Vieles .zB die Sache mit den Freunden,kenn ich auch nur zugut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikesel (4. Oktober 2007)

Joar habs auch erstma durch Kollegen gesehen .... hab immer gedacht "Ey Leute HDF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was labert ihr da ihr seit voll die freaks" weil erzähl mal nen nicht wowler "Ey jo gestern so Wow gezogt dann erstma zh gerockt und dem einen pat mit aoe erstma übelst nen 9k crit rein geballtert" da kann man schon sowas denken ^^ .... naja jetzt versteh ich mittlerweile ihr sprache und nutze sie auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin also jetzt auch so nen freak wie die xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja auf jedenfall dann ziemlich viele probe accs gezoggt wegen den 13€ ^^ und irgendwann auch kein bock mehr gehabt und gekauft nunja zock schon seit nen jahr und bin immernoch glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem Orc Krieger Lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein erster char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (4. Oktober 2007)

Mich hat ein Freund darauf angesprochen, dass es ne Testversion zu WoW gibt(früher hab ich mir gedach:is doch krank 13 euro im momant zu zahlen).
Dann hab ich mir gedacht, dass es ja nicht schaden kann mal 10 Tage zu zocken, also runtergeladen und fands sofort geil.Bin dann die ganze Zeit mit der Tiefenbahn rum gefahren.


----------



## Cyral (4. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe seit dem Beginn begeistert die ganze Warcraft Spielserie (1 - 3) gezockt und dann irgendwann die erste Preview - Berichterstattung zum neuen WoW gelesen. 

Fand den Untoten Hexer und die sonstige Umsetzung sofort geil und habe erst mit einer Testversion und dann mit dem Komplettspiel angefangen WoW süchtig zu werden.


----------



## LónêWòlf (4. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir war es relativ witzig, es war immer so auf Lans, etc. zockte ich immer BF2 oder WC3, und ich sah immer im Hintergrund die drei WoW "suchties" wie die anderen die nannten, ich habe dann mal hinüberglinzt und die waren gerade bei Naxxrammas, und ich latsche rüber und sage erstmal so, "Ei was zockten ihr da?", klar was kam, keine Antwort^^.
Nach dem sie alle gestorben sind, nochmal gefragt, und die so WoW, "Ah und was bedeutet WoW?" , "World of wacraft", "Aha, hat das was mit WC3 zu tun?", "jop","Ich muss sagen, die Grafik is vielleicht net die non plus ultra aber die KI".
Die haben mich angegugt wie ein Camper der gleich vom Panzer überfahren wird, "Das sind keine Bots, das ist unsere Gilde", ich so gedacht "Gilde aha, sehr interresant, was ist das überhaupt?", als ich den dann weiter über die Schulter gesehen habe, dachte ich mir so "buah, nur Knöpfchen drücken, ne das is nix für mich".
Einige Monate später sehe ich in Saturn da WoW und BC da stehen, ich dachte mir so, naja was soll probier ich es halt.
Der erste schock war ja die monat. Kosten, aber nachdem ich meinen Priester auf 20 Gespielt habe und dann durch DM gerockt sind, war ich WoW Fan^^.


----------



## cazimir (4. Oktober 2007)

Vor wow hab ich Runescape gezock (omg wenn ich da dran denke), als mir dann ein Arbeitskollege WoW gezeigt hat, war das ein vollkommen anderes System und ich dachte mir nur "Was nen Scheiss". 1 Monat hat er auf mich eingequatscht und mir waren die 13€ wirklich zu hoch, aber als ich dann gesehen hab, dass man angeln kann, hab ich Runescape weggeschmissen und WoW gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (4. Oktober 2007)

Shalyna schrieb:


> Ich war WC3 Zocker und als ich von WoW gehört habe wusste ich direkt, dass ich es mir kaufen werde.


Dito, genau so war es bei mir auch. Das war irgendwann im Jahre 2002. Im Dezember 2004 bekam ich einen Beta Key. Seit dem bin ich dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Oktober 2007)

Da ich in die Schule musste hat ein Freund von mir sich und mich beim Beta-Test beworben. Und schon war ich anfixt - es war ein Orc Hunter damals *zurueckdenk*

Nach dem Release habe ich es mir trotzdem nicht sofort gekauft, sondern noch ein paar Wochen (oder waren es Monate?) gewartet. Dann trieb mich doch eine innere Kraft dazu, es zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snappydog (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich habs auf GIGA (der beste Sender der Welt)gesehen und dachte zuerst NIE hol ich mir das.Aber irgendwann
hab ichs mal ausprobiert und war sofort gepackt von den ganzen möglichkeiten im Spiel.


FOR THE HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wie ich zu World of Warcraft gekommen bin? Ich habe mich früher nie mit diesem Spiel rumgeschlagen wegen den "Kosten". Doch dann auf einer Lan habe ich einen Gaestepass bekommen ja und da hats dann angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kahm von dem Sp&#305;el nicht mehr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Sucht die mich jetzt ca. 1 Jahr verfolgt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Oktober 2007)

Kumpel mit dem ich früher MapleStory gezockt hat, hat eines Tages mich mit WoW infiziert... und es hat bis jetzt gehalten ^^


----------



## Vénom (4. Oktober 2007)

Wir schreiben Montag den 26.09.2005, ich habe ab heute 3 Wochen Urlaub da meine Freundin 1 Woche in Italien ist (die Reise hatte Sie gewonnen schweinerei das es sowas für 1 Person gibt -.-*) stehte ich im ProMarkt und überlege welches Game ich mir hohlen möchte. Guild Wars habe ich schon viel von gehört, Positives wie Negatives, letztendlich hohle ich es mir nicht weil ich weiss das man in diesem Game nicht Springen kann (manchmal machen es die kleinen dinge ;P). Dann schnappe ich mir denn Verkäufer und frage was er meint das ein Gutes Online Game ist. Er so:"Naja Guild Wars ist ganz net und Kostet nix", "Hmm ich habe gehört das man da nicht springen kann was gibt es denn noch so ?" meine ich zu Ihm. "Naja," er schaut mich so an "schonmal was von World of Warcraft gehört ?". Denn Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen...

Mittlerweile habe ich 2 x 60 (insgesamt 128 Tage Played auf beiden Chars)
1 x 60 - 70 (nochmal ca. 25 Tage Played) und 1 x 1 - 70 (ca. 39 Tage played).

Ich habe mir nie wieder ein anderes Computerspiel gekauft.

Grüße


----------



## Thrawns (4. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nie wieder ein anderes Computerspiel gekauft.



Wie engstirnig. Dabei gibt es doch Bioshock, ET:Quake Wars, ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serendipity (4. Oktober 2007)

VOR WoW, spielte ich nur AoE I + II und vielleicht mal Freecell ... und ansonsten Chatten ...

soll heißen von solchen und diesem Spiel/en wirklich NULL Ahnung,  ABSOLUT NOOB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja, dann eines Abends _bei meinem besten Freund_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ey, ich muß dir mal was zeigen ... ist voll lustig ... darfst dir auch probehalber nen Char erstellen ...

--> ich keine Ahnung was n Char iss, was es mit der WoW-Welt auf sich hat ... 

also einfach Handbuch und die Kurzeinführungen überlesen und 
mich für Horde / Taure / Jägerin entschieden ... ich liebe Tiere äh Pets )

Tja, Monate gingen ins Land ... leider konnten wir nie zusammen spielen, trafen aber nen netten ...mac -
von da an machte es richtig Spaß ... also infiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun ist mein "Twink" fast 70, der eigentliche Mainchar erst 64  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein Kumpel n bissl angepi...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ööhm, ja ich spiele öfter und länger, wenn er mal nicht da ist  --> jetzt erarbeite ich mir grad Fieberhaft die fehlenden Hardwareteile für den PC und dann rocken wir endlich zu Dritt WoW-Welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  scheiß auf die Kosten, dass ist es einfach Wert (dafür fliegt die EC-Mitgliedschaft)


----------



## Tyro (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir war es wie bei vielen:

Ein Freund und ich haben ~ 15 Monate zusammen Guild Wars gespielt, wurde uns beiden zu langweilig, mein Freund hat sich sofort WoW + BC geholt, ich nahm mir noch etwas Zeit zu überlegen wegen Kosten, etc. Aber als er mir dann seinen Test Key gab, war ich so fasnziniert, dass ich am nächten Tag den nächsten Media Markt um 45€ reicher gemacht habe und mir WoW und BC geholt habe!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Escurona (4. Oktober 2007)

halli hallo
also bei mir war es mein partner der mich gefragt ob er wenn wir zusammen ziehen trotzdem weiterzocken dürfte.Da seine Zeit nach der Arbeit sehr begrenzt ist war ich natürlich nicht sehr begeistert also fing er damit an das ich es doch auch mal ausprobieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Ende vom lied war dann das er nicht mehr an seinen Pc kam und sich schlussendlich nen neuen pc und nen neuen acc kaufen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl viele gesagt haben das dadurch vile beziehungen kaputt gehen sind wir immer noch zusammen und mittlerweile sogar verlobt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2007)

Tja, Mein Cousin hats gespielt und ich fands ganz toll, aber habs dann aussen Augen verloren... Letztes Jahr dachte ich dann... Lad ich mirs mal runter, und seitdem Zock ichs...


----------



## Wagga (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich kamm durch meinen Cousin zu WoW.

Er spielte schon 3 Monate intensiv WoW.

Ich konnte mir aus finaziellen Gründen WoW nicht leisten und verhandelte mit meinen Eltern.

Ich erfüllte meine Bedingungen, die mir gestellt wurden, da ich dies sofort nicht erfüllen konnte hat es noch 3 Monate gedauert etwa bis ich zocken konnte.

Dann am 15.10.2005 war es soweit da begann auch mein 2 wöchiger Urlaub.

Ich hatte WoW schon eine Woche vorher daheim konnte es aber nicht installieren ka, die CD s brachen immer mit einem Error ab also wollte ich es fast schon wieder genervt zurückschicken.

Dann habe ich die CD´s meines Cousins ausgeliehen die gingen komischerweise.

Dann gab es Probleme mit dem Patchen, also probierten wir seinen Ordner zu kopieren das klappte dann.

Um Halb 10 war es dann soweit es war ein Freitag.

Ich hatte bis Patch 1.9 immer Patchprobleme und musste mir die Version von meinem Cousin besorgen, aber das war nicht weiter schlimm. Seit dem geht´s bzw. weiß was ich machen muss wenn nicht geht.

Der erste schock war am 15.11.2005 es war glaub ich ein Sonntag um Halb 10 unerwartet bekamm ich eine Meldung: Ihre Spielzeit ist abgelaufen, ich habe nur noch gedacht: scheiße!

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Abo automatisch weiterläuft wenn man es nicht abmeldet.

Dann musst ich bis Montag warten.
 Naja gewartet dann ein 6 Monatsabo abgeschlossen da mein Vater überall spart wo man nur sparen kann *g* mein Glück.

Den Acocunt direkt auf meinen Namen laufen lassen, und das Passwort nie verraten.

Seit dem spiele ich bis heute glücklich und zufrieden WoW.

Meine anderen Hobbys habe ich stark reduziert, manchmal denke ich mir ich müsste diese mal mehr verstärkt wieder angehen aber daraus wird kaum was.

Mein Cousin spielt begauerlicherweise seit 1 Jahr kein Wow mehr sehr schade, ich denke es liegt daran das er seine Frau noch nicht überzeugen konnte, das wird der Grund sein.
MFG, Wagga

P.s: Interessante Post, sehr interessant wie die anderen zu WoW kammen.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese raus, dass Blizzard mit dem Gästepass eine extrem wichtige Geschäftsgrundlage gelegt hat. Die wissen sehr gut, dass die Anfangszeit schon "süchtig" macht - das gute "Nur noch ein Level!"-Prinzip geht da wunderbar auf. Und die meisten bleiben dann wohl auch bei dem Spiel hängen. N1 Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklyshadow (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja wow ich dachte auch immer, omg wer des spielt hat sonst nichts am Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mein Mann natürlich "Schatz ich hab mir wow gekauft"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Ende vom Lied war 2 Tage später hatte ich auch des Game und finde es nun nicht mehr doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Main





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coldsteel (5. Oktober 2007)

Tja, ich hätte auch nie gedacht mal bei diesem Spiel zu landen.

Da mich die Optik als alter Shooterfan nie überzeugt hatte, wurden die Artikel zu WoW von mir immer in Spielezeitschriften überblättert.
Ich hatte es mal flüchtig bei nem Bekannten auf dem Bildschirm gesehen aber mehr auch net.

Jetzt kam es aber so, daß wir wieder einmal nen Lehrling bei uns in der Abteilung hatten und der erzählte mir dann jeden Tag was von WoW weil er ja nach ein paar Tagen mit Gesprächen wusste daß ich PC Zocker bin.
Erst hatte mich das garnicht sonderlich interessiert weil ich seit ca. 7 Monaten viel Spaß in BF2 als Hauptspiel hatte.

Naja, er redete so viel über World Of Warcraft und bot mir den "berühmten" Gästepass an, da dachte ich den einen Freitag Abend an dem nichts los war, " Mensch das probierste heute mal aus, dann kannste ihm Montag sagen daß das nicht so dein Ding ist".

Arschkarte !

Es war ein faszinierendes We in einer tollen Welt die ich mittlerweile auch optisch für stimmig halte, und nachdem mein Gästepass abgelaufen war konnte ich es nicht abwarten ein Exemplar zu kaufen.

Der Hammer war dann, daß zu der Zeit nirgendwo im Internetversand WoW vorrätig war und auch net in den Supermärkten und Media Märkten. 
Das war vielleicht ne doofe Warterei, ich wollte doch meinen Schurken weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ende vom Lied: ich spiele jetzt seit gut 1,5 Jahren und habe immernoch irre Spaß und komme jeden Tag in die WoW *g*

Irgendwie bin ich immernoch hochmotiviert, und ich freu mich schonmal auf Patch 2.3 und auch auf WotLK


----------



## Tassy (5. Oktober 2007)

Unglaublich aber Wahr . . . meine Freundin hat es mir empfohlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (5. Oktober 2007)

Tassy schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber Wahr . . . meine Freundin hat es mir empfohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser gehts doch nich^^


----------



## Druslith (6. Oktober 2007)

Vor WoW hatte ich lange Zeit Ragnarok gespielt, was mir, zumindest was die Community angeht, wesentlich besser gefallen hat, als WoW, ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch nie zu WoW gewechselt, wenn die Ro Betreiber es hinbekommen hätten einen halbwegs lag- und bugfreien Spielablauf zu gewährleisten....(da lobe ich mir den Blizzard Service, der ist echt super gegen den von Ro)
Was mich zuerst an WoW gestört hatte, es überhaupt mal anzuspielen, waren die damals 45€ für den Client ohne die Möglichkeit einer Gratistestversion, ich fand es einfach blöd, da 45€auszugeben für ein Spiel, was man vll gar nicht weiter spielen will....die monatlichen Abo-Kosten fand ich weniger dramatisch, da sie ca. genau so hoch sind, wie die von Ro(abgesehen davon bietet WoW wesentlich mehr für denselben Preis als Ro
Nachdem WoW also endlich eine GratisTest-Option hatte und Ragnarok dank eines add ons mal wieder unspielbar geworden war, hatte ich mich eines Abends spontan entschieden WoW zu spielen und bin dann mehr oder weniger im Spiel hängen geblieben, zum einen weil Bekannte und Verwandte schon WoW gespielt hatten, aber auch, weil es einfach angenehm war, endlich ein Spiel zu spielen, was auch wirklich 'funktioniert' und weitesgehend lagfrei ist. Hinzu kamen noch eine Programmierdetails, die ein weiterer Pluspunkt für WoW darstellen(relativ einfache Bedienung, viele Zusatzfunktionen individuell einstellbar, KEIN Exp Verlust beim Sterben - wer das nicht aus andren Spielen kennt, weiss gar nicht, wie vorteilhaft da die Blizz-Programmierung ist, und zu guter letzt natürlich meine Fav-Klasse, der Priester, als eigenständig spielbare Klasse, was so in Ro auch nicht möglich war^^)





zum Suchtpotential von WoW..ich denke prinzipiell kann jedes Spiel süchtig machen, egal welches Genre und welchen Schwerpunkt es hat..und bei WoW gibts ja genug die permanent raiden und ihre ganze Freizeitplanung darauf ausrichten, wenn dann noch die sozialen Bindungen dazu kommen entsteht schnell ein subtiler Gruppenzwang und ein hohes Spielpensum.




BIGLOVE schrieb:


> ich hatte zuvor viele jahre DAOC gespielt und einiges anderes probiert gespielt,
> ich dinde natürlich immer noch DaoC um einiges bessser aber ich habs zulang gespielt
> und die einfache handhabung an WoW gefällt mir,
> vorallem hab ich noch nie einmal ein suchtgefühl von WoW verspürt weils bei weiten nicht diesen onlinerollenspielreiz austrahlt
> und mir mehr wie CS rüberkommt


----------



## DarkSaph (6. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir wars so: Vor ca nem Jahr bekam ich Internet. Dann ging ich mal irgendwann so Ende Februar diesen Jahres in nen Media Markt um mir ein Spiel zu kaufen, dass auch Online Sapß macht. Als ich dann WoW im Regal sah dacht ich mir "warum nicht gleich ein MMO?!", Kurzerhand griff ich mir das Hauptspiel, Burning Crusade und ne Gamecard und ging damit zur Kasse. Fix(Naja, so 3 Stunden dauerte das mit den ganzen Patch-Downloads schon) installierte ich das Spiel und startete. Zuerst erstellte ich mir nen Blutelfen Hexenmeister und questete mich zusammen mit einem Blutelfen Paladin mit dem innovativen Namen "Franz" bis auf Level 11. Dann meinte ein Klassenkamerad, als er erfuhr, dass ich mit WoW angefangen hatte, dass ich mir doch nen Schami auf Vek'lor erstellen sollte, die bräuchte seine Gilde noch! Fix war mein Saphyr erstellt und den Spiel ich bis heut, auch wenn der Klassenkamerad aufgehört hat zu spielen und die Gilde sich längst aufgelöst hat.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Oktober 2007)

> Die wissen sehr gut, dass die Anfangszeit schon "süchtig" macht - das gute "Nur noch ein Level!"-Prinzip geht da wunderbar auf. Und die meisten bleiben dann wohl auch bei dem Spiel hängen. N1 Blizzard!



Das is bei mir nicht der Grund warum ich WoW zocke eher Gilde, Freunde und einfach Spaß am raiden und wipen (unvermeidlich).


----------



## IchiGin (7. Oktober 2007)

Mein Bruder hat sich WoW bestellt und ich habs bei ihm ausprobiert.
Hatte mal ein bisschen gezoggt usw. und irgendwann hats mir dann richtig spass gemacht^^.


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2007)

Tassy schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber Wahr . . . meine Freundin hat es mir empfohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay das is cool^^ normalerweise muss man seine freudinn überreden aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte im TV ein bericht darüber gesehn ich fand es sofort gut und habs mir auch gleich gekauft gehabt


----------



## Thyphon (7. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir das game einfach so gekauft weils mich interessierte..
und nach und nach ist mir aufgefallen das echt viele meiner freunden SPIELTEN.. also zz nicht mehr so viele.. eher wenige..
aber als ich angefangen habe waren wir gut 15 leute die zockten..
das war schon lustig..
dumm war nur das jeder "scho" einen lvl 30er oder vll etwas höher hatte und keiner den server zum anderen wechseln wollte..
ich mein lvl 30 is heute nichts..
aber das war ca ein halbes jahr nach release..
und wir sind alles nur so gelegenheitsspieler..
also damals was 30 scho stark^^
lol
i-wie peinlich^^

nja wie auch immer..
bei mir wars die neugier.

mfg


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Oktober 2007)

> ich hatte im TV ein bericht darüber gesehn ich fand es sofort gut und habs mir auch gleich gekauft gehabt



Aha mal nicht über Schiene Bruder oder Freund - intressant das du über so einen Bericht zu WoW im TV gekommen bist,  da dort oft über WoW mehr gejammert als gelobt bzw berichtet wird.


----------



## Vu Fighter (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich war bei meinem Freund und da hat er dann zufällig WoW gespielt. 
Ich fragte ihn warum er son teures "scheis spiel" spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann hat er mir einfach ein gästeacc gegeben
ab da hats alles angefangen hab mir nen char gemacht gespielt und fand es toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davor hab ich "Battle Realms" und "Diablo" gespielt mann war das toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (7. Oktober 2007)

Habs bei Amazon gekauft? Ach ne, das meint ihr ja wohl nicht *fg*


Hab rein gar keinen in meinem Freundeskreis, der WoW zockt ^^ War immer schon interessiert an Online-Spielen wie Ultima Online oder so, und irgendwann hab ich mich halt durchgerungen und WoW mal gekauft, zum ausprobieren. Tja und es hat mir gefallen, also bin ich dabei geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (7. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir war des so als erstes hatte ich dasd glück das mein kumpel n beta acc für wow bekommen hat als es dann erschienen ist haben mich die kosten zwar erst abgeschreckt als dann aber mein anderer kumpel auch anfing war es mir eigntlich egal und ich hbas mir geholt seit dem spiele ich es und habe schon 10 witere leute damit angesetckt und habe schon 3 freimonate so kassiert 

so das war meine  geschichte 
mfg kupfer oder gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2007)

hi alle zusammen,
zuerst wollt ich ja gw anfangen aber dann hat mich ein freund total angesteckt und seit dem bin ich auch im WoW-fieber

ach ja die kosten haben mich am anfang auch abgeschreckt aber ich muss sagen es geht

Mfg
LordofDemons


----------



## M. Emran (7. Oktober 2007)

hallo liebe buffed user,

wie ich zu wow gekommen bin: 

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat das alles vor anderthalb jahren angefangen, damals war ich in der 8 klasse^^
'Damals bin ich nur im internet surfen gegangen oder hab mal gelegentlich : Arx Fatalis gezockt (kp ob es noch einer kennt^^). In meiner klasse haben so paar jungs erstmal angefagen über das spiel zu reden, und ich dachte : "Naja, wetten die hören in 3 tagen auf darüber zu reden"
Aber ich hab mich geirrt! 
Drei monate später: Das gerede über das spiel, was sich : World of Warcraft nennt, hat seinen höhepunkt erreicht!
Irgendwann hatte ich diese voll, und hab dann mal in google suchfeld den namen: World of warcraft eingegeben
und dann kamen seiten..... hunderte von seiten..... aber ich dachte die wow-europe.com/de seite würde mir die meisten informationen geben über das spiel.
ERst hab ich mir die klassen und dann die völker angeschaut. "Nicht schlecht" dachte ich, und so kam es dass ich weiter stöberte und nach paar screenshots und nach den ersten videos über das spiel war ich fasziniert.
Habs mir sofot geholt, und als ich angefangen habe zu zocken , da wusste ich warum meine mitschüler 3 monate darüber geredet haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2007)

Wie ich so WoW gekommen bin? 
Ich habe wohl einfach zuviele weibliche Gene von meiner Mutter abgekriegt...
Hatte das Spiel zwar schon bei nem Kumpel gesehen und fünf Minuten bei ihm nen Zwergenkrieger gespielt aber sonst hat es mich nicht sonderlich interessiert...

Nun joar... irgendwann bin ich dann in die Stadt, wollte einfach nur mal gucken (Ja ich geh oft in die Stadt um einfach nur zu schauen was da so ist)
Dummerweise hatte ich zuviel Geld in der Tasche xD
Bin so durch die Regale geschlurft, hab mir hier was angeschaut und da... joar... und irgendwann WoW gesehen... denk mir so "Kennst du doch..." nochmal ne Halbe Stunde lang die Verpackung angeschaut und dann einfach zu Kasse mit einem Schulterzucken, war ja nicht wirklich teuer... 17 € da hab ich mir gedacht "Billiges Spiel... kann ja nicht schlecht sein"... 
Also installiert, dachte mit 30 Tage frei... suppi... joar mittlerweile wars so gegen 23 Uhr xD
Konnte net spielen... keine Gamecard da und sonst wollte ich nichts angeben ^^ 
Also gewartet bis Montag... Sonntags ham ja alle zu... und mir dann die Gamecard geholt und dann konnte ich auch endlich spielen ^^

Also... mir war eigentlich alles egal... aber als ich das so billig sah... kam bei mir der Kauftrieb...^^


----------



## Bl4d3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich war eig nie ein Freund von dem Spiel. Hab immer gesagt ieh WoW da zahl ich mcih ja bescheuert und dann erst die Grafik

Naja durch einen freund hat dann mein bruder zu zocken begonnen und dann hab ich mir gedacht man kanns ja mal testen^^

naja am nächsten tag hatte ich meinen eigenen acc und war schon am dauerzocken xD


----------



## Mädchenteam (7. Oktober 2007)

In PC Zeitschriften drüber gelesen. Als fanatischer Diablo-Spieler weigerte ich mich erfolglos gegen WoW. Im Sommerurlaub 2005 dann der Zugriff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (8. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine WoW Geschichte in allen Einzelheiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Urzustand vorm WoW Release: Meine Lieblings-Spielarten sind 3D Action Adventures und Shooter. Strategiespiele interessieren mich sogut wie gar nicht. "Blizzard" und "Warcraft" sind mir zwar ein Begriff, ich hab daran aber kein besonderes Interesse. Wie gesagt Strategiespiele, nun ja...

Beta läuft, dann Release: Mein Rechner wird langsam zu alt für aktuelle Spiele, also bleib ich beim guten alten Q3A und vertreib mir nebenbei die Zeit ein wenig mit Browsergames. Die Foren zu diesen Browsergames füllen sich langsam mit Threads wie "Habt ihr schon WoW?" oder "Holt euch Wow - Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen". Meine Reaktion, aufbauend auf der Info daß es ne Monatsgebühr kostet und unter der falschen Annahme daß es wegen dem "Warcraft" im Titel automatisch auch wieder ein Strategiespiel sein müsse: "Laßt mich bloß mit diesem *kot* in Ruhe!"

Anfang des Jahres 2006: Meine Eltern ergreifen zum ersten Mal "winterverkürzende Maßnahmen" (=sie fahren nach Spanien in Urlaub) und ich bin ein ganzes Monat (!) allein zu Hause. Durch einen Zufall entdecke ich beim Surfen ein angeblich kostenloses MMORPG namens "Silkroad Online". Ich lad es mir herunter (OMG, die fragen tatsächlich nicht nach der Kreditkartennummer ;-) ) und werde immerhin schon mal vom MMORPG-Fieber im Allgemeinen gepackt.

4 Monate später: Entschluss, WoW zumindest mal anzutesten, auf einem der mittlerweile sehr zahlreichen Privatserver. Und es is wirklich gar net mal schlecht. Ich hole Just4Fun auch einige meiner Silkroad-Gildenkollegen auf den besagten Server.

September 2006: Die ständigen Bugs des Privatservers k...'en mich an. Da sich meine Aktivität in letzter Zeit immer mehr in Richtung WoW verlagert hat und Silkroad mit seinen Premium Items, ohne die man ab nem bestimmten Punkt nicht weiter kommt auch nicht unbedingt billiger als &#8364;13/Monat kommt, beschließe ich, mir das Original zu kaufen. BC gibt es zu dieser Zeit noch nicht. Einer der früheren Silk-Leute zieht auch mit (seitdem Evenaya auf Tichondrius). Ich habe Schwierigkeiten eine passende Klasse zu finden aber es macht saumäßig Bock. 

Weihnachten 2006: Nach etlichen gelöschten Lv20 Chars entscheide ich mich für einen Mensch Pala namens "Achaia". Mein erster Char, der es über Lv25 hinaus geschafft hat...

September 2007: Achaia erreicht Level 70. Jetzt wirds interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (8. Oktober 2007)

Joa wie kam ich zu WoW, wanns kam raus 2004 oder so glaub Ende oder Anfang 05 ka aba in der Zeit hab ich Counterstrike in der ESL gezockt wa halt mein Game nr 1 hab nix andres Gezockt. Als WoW draussn wa gabs 2 lager bei uns, das eine is zu WoW das andere in dem ich auch wa sagte: WoW? Niemals. Und heute ? xD naja seht ihr ja selber ^^. Naja hatte ne 2 Jahre Sperre in der ESL gefangen & nein nich wegn Cheatings oder so & dann kaufte ich mir halt WoW & bin seit 1 Jahr dabei geblieben . Da ich WC3 + TFT gezockt habe kann ich mich gut in die Welt Einleben & hab oft dejavu Erlebnisse im game dann biggrin.gif. Kommt ganz geil die Verknüpfung so zw den 3 Games


----------



## ravenFlasH (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin durch einen BF-Kollegen auf WoW gekommen, denn er hat es mir einfach empfohlen und bis dahin hatte ich mit Rollenspielen eigentlich nie was zu tun gehabt (außer mit einem Game im Jahre 96).Habe lange und erfolgreich BF2 gespielt, in der ESL sowohl auch im Publicranking, doch irgendwann hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr auf BF2 und so habe ich mir die Testversion geladen und eine Woche später kaufte ich mir dann WoW.


----------



## Sérâph!m (9. Oktober 2007)

ich hab sogar gleich 2 mal mit wow angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab das kurz nach release gekauft weil ich beim durchblättern meiner lieblings-pc-zeitschrift am test davon hängengeblieben bin - fand wc 3 auch schon immer supi und es hat mich einfach interessiert wie man das in ein  mmorpg umsetzen kann^^ also ab nach mediamarkt, gekauft, installiert und mal losgelegt^^ hab mir nen human warrior angefangen. als ich lvl 30 oder so war kam dann das vorläufige aus: als ich meine emails abgerufen habe hatte ich ne mail von blizzard im briefkasten - accountsperrung für 3 tage. ich geschaut warum und dann stand fest: accounthack. der hacker hat dann wohl n paar üble sprüche abgelassen und is dann wieder abgehauen. da hab ich mir gedacht: mann wenn das so einfach ist in nen acc von jemand anderem einzudringen dann lass ich doch lieber die finger von dem spiel -> acc gekündigt.
dann, so ca 6 monate später, kam n neuer bei uns in die klasse. hab mich mit ihm angefreundet und hab mich auch öfters mit ihm mal so just4fun getroffen. da hab ich ihm dann mal bei nen paar raids zugeschaut und mir auch mal nen char erstellt den ich dann bis lvl 14 oder so gespielt habe. da kam gleich wieder das geile gefühl von damals in mir hoch und dann hab ichs wieder installiert und bisher fun mit meinem schurkiiiii gehabt^^
                  THE END


----------



## PsychoheaD (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ursprünglich mit dem Vorsatz Gran Turismo 4 für PS2 zu kaufen in den Media Markt gefahren, und war  ein Tag zu früh dran. Dann hatte ich son komischen Mitarbeiter an der Backe (mit so nem wahnsinnigen Blick) der mir nid von der Pelle gerückt ist, bis ich WOW und ne Gametimecard in der Hand hatte. naja... danke man.


----------



## Verdrana (12. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir war es Mitte 2005 als ich bei meinem Kumpel (mal nicht zum Fussball Manager zocken) zu Besuch war. Er hat mir WoW mal gezeigt. Da ich damals viel Diablo, Baldurs Gate und Konsorten gespielt habe, hab ich Gefallen dran gefunden. 3 Wochen vor meinem Geburtstag Anfang Dezember 2005, hat er einen Gästekey rüberwachsen lassen. Ich natürlich mal bie mir zuhause getestet mit 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Teilweise sehr rucklig, und überlegt ob es Sinn macht. Meine 1. Klasse war nen Paladin (der leider mit Stufe 60 vom PvP Server Arthas auf PvE transferiert wurde und leider nicht mehr zurück kann)... Naja am 21.12. diesen Jahres 2005 bekam ich dann von genau diesem Kumpel WoW geschenkt (kostete ja für ihn nur 20 Euro, da er mich geworben hat) *g* Und schon war ich angesteckt... Mittlerweile einige 70er und einige 45+ Chars auf diversen Servern (meist Arthas). Aber Anstecken kann ich auch, und es zocken viele meiner Kumpels.


----------



## Holyshit (12. Oktober 2007)

Es fing an wie mit allen Spielen^^ mein älterer Cousen kam zu mir und sagte ich hab ein enues Spiel ich guckte mirs an spielte was und fand es richtig gut ich überredete einen Freund es auch zu kaufen und wir beiden zockten es bis die Schule versagte und wir nicht mehr Spielen durften dann wars besser und der Spaß ging weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (12. Oktober 2007)

bei mir war es auch ein älterer cousin,der hat wow gezockt und von da an fand ich es geil,aber erst wollte ich es mir nicht holen,da 13 euro zu teuer sind,daher habe ich erst mit dem acc von meinem cosuin gespielt,aber als ich dann i mc war,war mir der prei egal^^


----------



## Nfighter (12. Oktober 2007)

Freunde von mir spielten lange auf einen privatserver und ich fand des Spiel super..
Dürfte es damals von meinen Eltern aus nicht haben weil ich ja so super in der Schule war xD
Ich hab erstmal eine 10Tage Testversion gespielt und kam davon nichtmehr los!
Ich bettelte solange rum bis meine Eltern sagten: "Wenn du dich in der Schule besserst dann vielleicht".
Und dann hatte ich des Spiel zum Geburtstag bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallin Angel (18. Oktober 2007)

ich hab zu anfang auch immer gesagt: was monatlich geld für nen game ausgeben das ich nach 2 monaten eh wieder in die ecke trete? im leben nicht...

Dann hab ich mit der ausbildung angefangen und hatte nen typen in der klasse der das auch gezoggt hatte... der meinte dann fang auch mal an da hab ich zu ihm gesagt BIST DU BEHINDERT!?! 

nunja zu hause angekommen erstmal 10 tage test gesaugt und wien blöder gezoggt...

nachdem abgelaufen war zum einem Elektronik händler mit dem werbespruch "ich bin doch nicht blöd" gelaufen WOW UND BC gekauft und seid dem komme ich nicht mehr weg ^^

(während ich das geschrieben hab läuft wow minimiert weiter) ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin durch einen Freund (den ich bei einem anderen mmorpg kennengelernt habe) zu WOW bekommen. Habe danach noch 5 Freunde überzeugt auch zu wechseln^^.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Oktober 2007)

naja erst d2 gezoggt fand ich endgeil dann mit gw angefang war ziemlich schnell langweilig also wieder back zu d2 dann als wow raus kamm dacht ich mir hm is auch von blizzard mal ausprobieren und seitem bin ich immer so zwischen wow und d2 hinund hergewankt mal wow mal d2


----------



## Tántárár (19. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir haben n paar aus der Klasse WoW gezockt. 
Da hab ich dann immer n bissl zugeschaut, sah zwar ganz ok aus, aber meine Meinung dazu war immer: "Viel zu teuer, das hol ich mir nie". 
Dann hab ich erfahren, dass mein Cousin auch WoW zockt und n Monat später hab ich dann angefangen mit WoW.^^

Mfg Tántárár


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

Am anfang wars dasselbe wie bei den meisten andern auch: "Nie im Leben, ich bin doch nicht dumm und zahle 12 Euro im Monat!"  Nun ja, nachdem ich dann alle spiele die ich so zuhause hatte (NfS^^ Doom3 Quake3 und GTA:SA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ja ich habe tatsächlich mal so einen Unfug gespielt)) durch gespielt habe, war es dann doch ziemlich verlockend ein spiel "ohne ende" zu spielen^^  also 10 tage testacc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die sucht packte mich...


----------



## Ironangel (19. Oktober 2007)

Hatte mit nem Kumpel mal die Idee "Hey lass mal wow @testacc spielen" dann hatten wir und 2 Gnome gemacht und gemekrt, hey macht ja derbe spaß... doch so viel geld dafür?! würd ich nieeeeeee zahlen. naja wie auch immer keine woche später hatten wir jeder nen dicken tauren auf einen richtigen acc =)


----------



## Osyrion (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe vorher viele Jahre lang Ultima Online gespielt und viele Leute des Shards haben die Closed-Beta spielen können.
Einem hat des nicht so gefallen! Und er hat mir seinen Key gegeben...

Ich habs getestet und fands klasse ^^ seitdem zock ichs eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniq (8. November 2007)

Hallo an alle!
angefangen habe ich mit Egoshootern wie King Pin und Unreal Tournament...dann habe ich Diablo entdeckt und war verzaubert
Irgendwann kam mein Freund mit World of Warcraft nach Hause....habe es zunächst abgelehnt und verflucht, weil er ständig davor sass.
Und dann hat es mich auch gepackt und seit ca. 1,5 Jahren ist WOW meine "zweite Heimat"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (8. November 2007)

Hmm .. also ich hab die Berichterstattungen verfolgt und hab grad noch die Open Beta mitgemacht .. dann kam der release und los gings .. mit BC kam dann ein 2. Char dazu .. bin nich so twink verrückt .. lieber eine Klasse richtig spielen .. ähmm. . 2 Klassen richtig spielen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja .. und dann hats nicht lang gedauert und ich bin auf die Blasc Seite gestoßen .. und bin "buffed.de" in Ihrer Urform fast schon genauso lange treu, wie meinem Lieblings-MMO


----------



## Pumajäger (8. November 2007)

Ja mein Freund meints ich soll mal die 10 tage testen ausprobieren hab das auch gemacht und hab mir auch danach gleich das game gekauft! Bin ein Fan von solchen Spielen mit Millionen Usern!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (8. November 2007)

Anfang 07 haben wir nen neuen Receiver für den Fernseher bekommen und bei den neuen Sendern war auch GIGA dabei. Hab mir immer öfter WoW angeguckt und war vollkommen fasziniert von dem Spiel (hatte vorher nicht recht viel am Hut mit Online Spielen), doch die Kosten schreckten mich etwas ab und meine Eltern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Juni 07, als dann Hdro rausgekommen ist, wollten uns ein Freund und ich darüberwagen und Hdro zocken. Doch irgendwie haben wir uns dann für WoW entschieden und seither liebe ich das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. November 2007)

i-wie komisch. Bei mir wars auch n guter freund von mir^^. Er kam damals (august 06) zu mir, und fragte, ob er seinen laptop auch mitnehmen darf, ich sagte ja dazu. Dann spielte er wow. ich sagte zu ihm: so ein scheiss spiel werde ich mir NIEMALS kaufen, das is doch blöd, auch noch dafür zu zahlen. Tja, dann lernte ich aber seinen Mensch-magier, lvl 9, kennen. Hab ihn n bischen gespielt, schwuppst war er lvl 10^^ boah, war ich aber aufgeregt und begeistert dann von dem spiel. Also sagte ich mir: grr, das spiel macht doch noch spass. Hab dann nen Zwergen-Jäger angefangen, und bin jetzt bei 5 70 und mehrere twinks gelandet. xD ER hat mich angesteckt........

Greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. November 2007)

> Hab dann nen Zwergen-Jäger angefangen, und bin jetzt bei 5 70 und mehrere twinks gelandet.



Beträchtliche Entwicklung *grins*.


----------



## Odis74 (8. November 2007)

Ja bei mir wars der Sohn von meinr Freundin,

er hatte wohl durch Klassenkameraden damit angefangen. Bei ihm habe ich mir nen Krieger angelegt und ab und zu mal gespielt. Bis dahin habe ich in erster Linie CS und BF gespielt. Irgendwann war es mir dann leid meinen Krieger nur spät Abends zu spielen wenn er am schlafen war. Daraufhin habe ich mir das Game dann auch gekauft.
Nun laufe ich mit nem 70er Jäger und einigen Twinks durch die Gegend. 
Das Game is wohl das bisher beste was ich je gesehen habe. Der einzige Nachteil daran ist, das es ein ungemeiner Freizeitkiller ist. Leider habe ich meine Freundin bisher noch nicht überzeugen können da mit ein zu steigen. Deshalb gibts des öfteren schon mal Ärger.


----------



## Menthos (8. November 2007)

Ich habe mir auch am Anfang gedacht... "so was kaufe ich doch nicht, ein ganz normal spiel wo man monatlich zahlen muss.. da spiele ich lieber Spiele die ncihts kosten".

Aber als ich es dann bei einem Freund mal spielen durfte, hat es mich einfach "umgehaun" wie schön alles war und wie gut alles aufgebaut war.

Dann habe ich gesagt... ok, das kaufe ich mir !


----------



## VsFs (8. November 2007)

ich habe vorher eigentlich nie irgendwelche games gezockt ausser mal fifa so, bis ich auf giga mal einen bericht gesehen hatte oder ähnliches über wow, da dachte ich auch sofort sieht ja echt nice aus. gästeacc besorgt,kurz reingeschnuppert, vollversion geholt. jedesmal wenn kollegen gekommen sind waren se direkt begeistert als sie das gesehen hatten was man alles so zusammen machen kann etc.. das ende vom lied, gut 1/3 meiner friends zockt das jetzt, der eine mehr der ander weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandaline (8. November 2007)

bin durch meinem css klan zu wow gekommen... es haben immer mehr angefangen und da hab ich mal nen testaccount probiert^^
10 tage haben gereicht, dann kam auch schon bc raus xD


----------



## Hulk² (8. November 2007)

Erst hatten das ein paar aus meiner Schule es gespielt und ich hab ein kostenloses deutschen MMORPG mit Polenüberbevölkerung die mich alle schlichtweg als Nazi bezeichneten und lags hatte. ich dachte immernoch besser als 13€ auszugeben (ja ich bin geizig =) ) Dann hat einer meiner Freunde die das spielten meinem Freund die Testversioon zugeschickt und er dann voll begeistert schickte mir das auch zu. Nach 2 Stundenlangem Download erstellte ich mir einen Orc Schurken auf Anub' Arak und kam auf Lvl 13 dann Testacc zuende
Dann hat mir der andere Freund nocheine  zugeschickt und ich habe mir nen Tauren Druiden gemacht und umgewandelt. Als die 30tägige Gratiszeit weg war ud ich eh im Sommerurlaub war hab ich mir nachher einene Prepaid geholt und ein paar meiner Ally Twinks auf Arthas gezockt. Heute hab ich nen Gnom Mage lvl 53 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Yalis (8. November 2007)

Ich war zu Anfang ein voller WoW-Gegner, hab nicht viel davon gehalten weil das eh nur die vollen Nerds spielen und es was kostet.

Irgendwann hab ich mal Morrowind von nem Freund ausgeborgt, bisschen rumgezockt und fand es sterbens langweilig. Hatte irgendwie keinen Stil und keine Struktur das Ganze, hab aber Gefallen am RPG an sich gefunden.
Das Hochziehen und individualisieren eines Charakters macht einfach Spass, nicht nur mal für 5 Minuten sondern auch auf lange Zeit.

Hab dann gesehen, dass man WoW 10 Tage gratis testen kann, dachte ich mir halt "gib dem Ganzen mal eine Chance, kannst ja ne Woche  zocken und wenns nix is, suchst halt was anderes"
Ja...aus den 10 Tagen is mittlerweile ein halbes jahr geworden und mein erster Charakter ist nach wie vor mein Main. Ich hab selbst nach 6 Monaten noch richtig Bock auf das Spiel und werde es sicher noch einige Zeit betreiben.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. November 2007)

Das war so: zuerst war da der DSL-Anschluß. Dann kam etwas später Blizzard auf die Idee, Testversionen per Download zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da der DSL-Anschluß eine Flatrate war, dachte ich mir: "Kannste ja mal ausprobieren, kost' ja nix." und lud mir nämliche Testversion herunter.

Tja, was soll ich sagen, jetzt sind's schon 16 Monate, und es macht immer noch Laune.


----------



## Katze (8. November 2007)

hm.. also bei mir wars so... ich hab immer guild wars gespielt mit meinem bruder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
und mein bruder hat halt sich sozusagen anstecken lassen von seinem freund ... und jetz spielen wir zu zweit auf nem account um kosten zu sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
ja ... und das war genau als bc rauskam ... mittlerweile 2 gut equippte 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Fâllen (8. November 2007)

ja bei mir wars ne freundin die hat mich mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen nen gästepass zu machen und dann  auch noch das ich richtig anfange  ^^  und jezz spielt sie nich mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vinci_92 (8. November 2007)

Ich bin durch die arschgeile WoW Folge von Southpark zu WoW gekommen xDD


----------



## lippephil (8. November 2007)

joa bei mir wars so ich hab wc3 gezoggt un fand des schon geil als wow kahm hattich net den pc es um zu zoggen( son altes schrott teil war alles) -.-
naja einige zeit später mit neuem rechner wars dann soweitun ich hab mir wow geholt 
daraus is ein 70ger dudu un noch annere chars gekomme un hab auch n paar freune zu wow geholt ^^


----------



## Shurican (8. November 2007)

wow bei nem freund gesehn =) --> gästepass von ihm bekommen---> spiel gekauft----> bis heute nich von weggekommen


----------



## Salanea (8. November 2007)

Mein Mann is schuld^^

Ich hab lange Zeit die PS2 Version von Everquest gezockt. Und als es dann langsam losging mit der Werbung für WoW hat er immer wieder darauf hingewiesen^^
Ich hab immer wieder abgewunken...tja bis zu jenem schicksalhaften Tag, als er mir von irgendwem einen Beta key besorgt hat...naja angefangen für nett befunden, ich kam nicht mehr weg davon (und hatte auch noch Urlaub^^) das wars dann....
Spiel gekauft angefangen... Mein Mann is schuld^^


----------



## Busaro (8. November 2007)

Tja!
Indirket meine Freunde!

Die haben das spiel gekauft und haben dann immer davon erzählt.
Dann mal bei einem daheim gewesen und ja, kurz gesehn, kurz gespielt und am nächsten Tag hatte ich es daheim!^^

LG


----------



## Jostler (8. November 2007)

ich bin auch durchn freund drauf gekommen, dann hab ich aufgehört und dann wieder angefangen xD


----------



## darkpact (8. November 2007)

Hi,

als ich das letzte mal vorher aktiv am Compute gespielt hatte, war das The Great Giana Sisters für den Amiga. (Ja das ist eine Weile her (etwa 20 Jahre)). Dann kam aber 2005 mein Chef daher kaufte mir das Spiel und sagte. Wir arbeiten damit, leg dir bitte einen Account an und ich zahle dir auch deine Gebühren. Seit dem bin ich süchtig. Und meine Frau und alle unseren Freunde auch.


----------



## vulschok (8. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin durch meinen bruder an wow gekommen er hat gespielt und mich damit voll geil auf wow gemacht xD


----------



## Zandrus (9. November 2007)

Mein bruder und mein vater haben mich angsteckt mit dem virus, ja seitdem spiel ich nur wow

Also bitte macht was gegen den Virus da.

mhm 2jahre wow zeit ist halt schon etwas zu viel, 2 jahre für das spiel


----------



## EmJaY (9. November 2007)

Ich komm eigentlich aus dem Shooterbereich,MoH:AA,Battlefield '42,Vietnam,BF2.
In einem Battlefield Vietnam Clan traf ich meine bisjetzt besten Zockerbuddys und einer davon meinte er hört auf mit BF und engagiert sich nun bei WoW.Bis dato hatte ich keine Ahnung das die nen MMO im Warcraft Universum entwickeln und als ich Hörte das man monatlich bezahlen soll hab ich ihm für verrückt erklärt.
Ein halbes Jahr später hatten wir wieder etwas mehr Kontakt und zusammen mit noch einem Ex BF:V Spieler zocken wir 1 Woche vorm Europa Release die Finalbeta und da war es um mich geschehen.

Seitdem spiele ich meinen Orcjäger und werd auchnet den Mainchar wechseln.


----------



## maverick9999 (9. November 2007)

Ich habe mir damals gesagt als WoW rauskam und ich den Test las: "Hm sieht ja eig. nicht schlecht aus, aber jeden Monat Geld zahlen??? NEEEEEE"
Naja und so verging die Zeit bis ich irgendwann gegen Oktober 06 mir durch Zufall beim Aufräumen die Trial DVD in die Hände fiel. Erst einfach zu den anderen gepackt. 
Dann hatte ich mal Langeweile und dachte, ach komm Rollenspiele machen ja eig. immer Spaß und du hast ja 10 Tage frei.
Gesagt, getan, angefangen und nicht mehr aufgehört.
Noch dazu habe ich meine Freundin mit WoW angesteckt. Sie hat ein Faible fürs Mittelalter, und als sie mir dann so zugschaut hat, und ich das erste mal den Weg von Goldhain nach Stormwind gelaufen bin und sie die Brücke und die ganze Burg sah, wollte sie sofort das Spiel haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. November 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmmm  keine ahnung aufjedenfall halt älter^^.naja ich kenne genug leute die älter als 25 sind und wow zocken  und so alt sind wir ja auch net.....und ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mit älteren zu zoggen mehr spaß macht als mit ein paar kiddys die mitteninner dungeon bzw ini auf einmal essen müssen weil mutti ruft oder isn bett müssen.naja also wir "alten" sind meines erachtens besser zum questen inner gruppe^^




Du sprichst mir ausser Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt fast nichts was mehr nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin damals (ende 2005) über ne Probe
CD ausser Computer Bild Spiele drauf gekommen...Hasse die zeitschreift, aber wenn di sowas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja
das war kurz vor Weihnachten und WoW kostete noch nen Fuffi, von da her hab ich´s mir schenken lassen - 
Armer Schüler und so (damals). Hab erst Alli gezockt bin dann aber zu die Horde....weil einfach viel lockerer
da und weniger Kiddies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....Aber nich durchgehend gezockt - summa sumarum etwa 10 Monate Pause 
zwischendrin...

Zock zwar wieder recht regelmässig aber eigentlich nur bis WAR rauskommt...WoW beginnt langsam extremst
zu nerven....Aber et jibt ja noch Hellgate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (9. November 2007)

Also ich kenn ja WoW schon, seit es rausgekommen ist...

damals hab ich es nur bei einem Bekannten von mir gesehen und fand das Spiel irgendwie "bescheuert"....

vor nem Jahr hat mein Kumpel mir gesagt, ich solle es doch einfach mal testen und versuchen.... vielleicht macht es mir ja doch Spaß...

ich also, zieh mir die 10-Tage-Trail-Version runter und teste es...

und seit dem bin ich dann an dem Game hängen geblieben....

jetzt spiel ich es schon seit über einem Jahr und es macht mir immernoch fun


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

darkpact schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> als ich das letzte mal vorher aktiv am Compute gespielt hatte, war das The Great Giana Sisters für den Amiga. (Ja das ist eine Weile her (etwa 20 Jahre)). Dann kam aber 2005 mein Chef daher kaufte mir das Spiel und sagte. Wir arbeiten damit, leg dir bitte einen Account an und ich zahle dir auch deine Gebühren. Seit dem bin ich süchtig. Und meine Frau und alle unseren Freunde auch.




is ja cool als wat arbeiteset du denn??? so nen chef möchte man gerne haben^^


----------



## Josgasan (9. November 2007)

meine kumpels und ich haben damals schon gesagt, wenn es rauskommt holen wir es uns! (wir waren damals noch in der schule), mittlerweile in der ausbildung!

und tatsächlich als es dann am 11. Februar 2005 (glaube war das release datum) rauskam haben wir es  uns gekauft und angefangen zu zocken! seit damals bin ich dabei (natürlich ab und an mal bisschen pause gemacht dazwischen) und habe immer noch denselben spass wie am anfang!



dieses spiel fesselt einfach zu fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greeets


----------



## Prêmutos112 (9. November 2007)

Hab Kostenlose Probierversion aus dem Netz gezogen, hab mich registriert, gespielt und Peng, Vollversion zu Weihnachten schencken lassen und seitdem bin ich dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (9. November 2007)

South Park WoW Special vor ca 6 Monaten auf MTV gesehn, nächsten Tag direkt in Saturn und gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (9. November 2007)

Ich bin beim Surfen auf die Probeversion gestoßen und nach den zehn Tagen hängen geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malgorn (9. November 2007)

Wie seid ihr zu WoW gekommen ?

mit dem Bus.


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

ich bin zu Saturn gegang und habs gekauft ;-)
nein im ernst, nen freund hat imich drauf gebracht


----------



## tirbl3 (1. März 2008)

hab die 10-tage-probeversin gespielt ,fand ich schon damals super ,war mir aber zu teuer.
ein Jahr später hat ich am anfang der sommerferien nichts zu tun gehabt, bin am montag dann direkt in saturn und habs mir gekauft.
ich spiels jetzt seit ca. einem halben jahr


----------



## Berndl (1. März 2008)

Also bei mir war das so ich hab immer gesagt was is das fürn scheiß und so... bis sich in der schule welche über dps unterhalten haben^^ wusste nich was das is war mir dann auch weiter egal.

Naja halbes Jahr später hab ich dann wie immer South Park angeschaut und da kam dann die WoW Folge.
Ich war davon sowas von begeistert das ich mir ers mal die testcddings geholt habe und es installiert habe.(musste erst mal schaun obs überhaupt läuft^^ crap pc) auf jedenfall bin ich nach genau 2 minuten spielzeit nochmal zum mediamarkt und hab mir sofort wow+ bc geholt^^ .


----------



## mkchrissi (1. März 2008)

Tonaros schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Als es rausgekommen ist hab ich nur gesagt "so nen scheiss kauf ich nich... geb doch nich monatlich geld für ein Spiel aus wenn es tausende andere gibt die nichts kosten"





wie bei mir.. nur das ich (böse) auf nem p-server angefangen habe und später (ein jahr *hust) dann auf den offi gekommen bin UND ICH BIN FROH DARÜBER den p-server sind bugged shit


----------



## Kofineas (1. März 2008)

ich konnte mich dem spiel ganicht entziehen.. alle um mich herum spielten beta.. komischerweise hatten tatsächlich 10 aus meiner klasse damals betaaccounts. alle redeten darüber. wie toll es sei in der riesen welt rumzurennen etc.^^
hinzu kam das ich eingroßer warcraft fan bin.
als ich es dann das erste mal gespielt habe, es war bei einem freund von meinem vater in dessen gilde ich heute noch bin^^, packte mich der bann.
ich war zuvor nochnie auf anhieb von einem spiel so unglaublich beeindruckt.. ich kannte das genre des mmorpgs vorher nochnicht und war absolut überrascht das man solche handlungsfreiräume hat etc.
naja dann fingen ich und mein vater an zu spielen, nach und nach immer mehr leute die ichkannte und naja ich spiele es noch bis heute, und das verdammt gerne


----------



## Grizzla (1. März 2008)

Starcraft > Starcraft BW > Warcraft 2 > Warcraft 3 > Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne > Diablo 2 Lod *World of Warcraft / BC* (> Warhammer Online)


----------



## Nimmue (14. März 2008)

Nach einem Jahr MMORPG Pause dachte, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird, was zu spielen. Hab dann überlegt, was es so gibt, doch nix war wirklich für mich. Nen Kumpel hat mich dann doch zu WoW überredet, wo ich dann mit dem Testacc auf Alleria - Ally anfing (weil er ja nu mal da spielte).
Das witzige is, irgendwann stand ich in IF und da stand wer neben mir, dessen Name und Gilde mir ein wenig bekannt vorkam (so aus DAoC-Zeiten). Ich prompt gefragt und siehe da, meine alte DAoC-Gilde war auch auf Alleria =) Nicht das es tausend andere Server gibt, wo die oder ich hätte spielen können. =)
Naja, seitdem bin ich bei WoW hängengeblieben (auch wenn ich WoW nicht sonderlich mag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. März 2008)

> Ich prompt gefragt und siehe da, meine alte DAoC-Gilde war auch auf Alleria =) Nicht das es tausend andere Server gibt, wo die oder ich hätte spielen können. =)



Geschichten,die das Leben schreibt coole Sache die dir da passiert ist.


----------



## Gumbie (14. März 2008)

über nen kumpel der mir wow bei sich gezeigt hat^^
leider hat ich damals noch keine flatrate Oo und habe so nicht mit dem spielen angefangen naja vor einem jahr bekahm ich ne flatrate und erinerte mich daran, was mir gezeigt wurde


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Habs damals bei nem Kumpel Probegezockt... hatte mir nen Zwerg erstellt und mich aufgeregt wie klein diese Welt doch ist und das man die ganze Zeit Viecher killn muss um Felle zu sammeln^^
Naja danach kam Diab, Sacred usw... und am Ende wieder WoW... diesmal hatte ich dann auch gerafft was ich machen musste XD


----------



## muhuhaha (14. März 2008)

hi^^ 
bevor ich mit wow anfing war ich begeisteter diablo zocker
und als ich wow das erste mal sah dacht ich nur was für ne komische ansicht und so viele buttons is ja voll nicht 
mein ding

dann dacht ich mir naja bevor ich über etwas urteile erkundige ich mich 
durch zufall sah ich GigaWoW den kara guide und ich dacht mir nur alter das willst auch mit deiner gilde in ini´s 
stehn und bosse legen^^

war zwar ein kleiner weg bis 70 hat mich aber vollkommen gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und seitdem zock ich wow^^


nette grüße von malygos


----------



## MaximoPark (14. März 2008)

anfangs war es mein kumpel der mir gezeigt hat wie man es zockt, aber angesteckt hat mich dann die WoW folge in Southpark


----------



## Lokibu (14. März 2008)

Ich habe auch gedacht, ein spiel das monatlich was kostet, werde ich nie spielen.

Ich habe mich aber dann an Diablo erinnert und das habe ich gerne gespielt. Also habe ich mal schnell die Einmonatspackung geholt und naja.. jetzt habe ich haufenweise Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonstrider (14. März 2008)

Ich hab lange GW gezockt, ich dacht mir WoW kostet ja Geld.

Bis mir dann einer mal sagte das WOW keine Levelbegrenzungen wie GW hat (den Weg mal verlassen können)

Eine Woche später hats meine Freundin mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Jetzt regt sie sich darüber auf das ich so viel spiele^^


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

Also ich hab vorher schon ein Spiel gespielt das monatlich genauso viel kostet. Abgeschreckt hat mich die Tatsache das ich die Software erstmal kaufen sollte, wobei der Gratismonat das ja wieder einigermassen wettmacht. Gehoert hatte ich ueber WoW ja sowieso schon viel, wie bestimmt einige. Dann haben nach und nach die Leute mein vorheriges Game gequittet und sind zu WoW gegangen. Ich hab mir Screens angeschaut etc. und war erstmal ein wenig neugierig. Ich denke den Ausschlag haben aber die Werbespots gegeben. Wieso? Weil die mir das Spiel staendig in Erinnerung gerufen haben und irgendwas sass ich vorm Rechner als der Werbespot im Fernsehen lief. Da dachte ich dann jetzt schaust du einfach mal da rein. Joah, so wars ^^. Seitdem spiel ich mehr oder weniger regelmaessig. Bereuen tue ich es nicht. Ich finde das Spiel durchaus sehr komlex und Spass bringend.


----------



## Byron (14. März 2008)

Als es rauskam hab ichs erstmal verflucht.
Seinerzeit war ich ausschließlich CS spieler, und viele aus meinem Clan haben wegen WoW mit CS aufgehört.

Dann irgendwann hab ich mal angefangen etwas ältere rollenspiele zu spielen, so sachen wie Gothic 1 & 2, Diabolo usw.

Irgendwann hatte ich dann vom offlinespielen die nase voll, weil es immer das gleiche war.
Dann hab ich beschlossen mir entweder nen gästepass zu besorgen (was schwierig war, weil ich zu WoWlern keinen kontakt hatte) oder ne gecrackte version zu testen.

Das hab ich dann aber beides nicht gemacht, und habs mir einfach mal spontan gekauft, bereut habe ich dieses nicht.

Aber das beste war, ich hab mir das spiel auf nem Mittwoch morgen gekauft, sofort installiert, und dann erstmal geflucht und den Kundenservice angerufen, weil ich weder auf wow-europe nen account einrichten konnte noch im spiel irgendwas machen.

Bis ich dann nach einiger Zeit begriffen hab das da Wartungsarbeiten waren *ggg*


----------



## Attilides (14. März 2008)

als ich das erste mal wow gesehen hatte, ließ es mich völlig  kalt, aber als mein dad dann angefangen hat, lie ß er mich 1 mal zocken und hab bis jetzt nicht aufgehört mich hat die sucht sofort gehabt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (14. März 2008)

hehe...
meine Kollegin hat mir den Wisch mit dem Testaccount auf den Tisch gelegt und gemeint.. hier versuch das mal.. bist ja grade solo und hast viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwupp bin ich auf Krag'jin gelandet war angefixt und hatte meine Huntress anne Füsse...


----------



## th3orist (14. März 2008)

Ich habe einmal mit einem Kumpel zusammengewohnt der alle möglichen Alpha und Betaphasen vor dem Release mitgemacht hat und extrem heiß auf das Spiel war.
Immer wenn ich ihm über die Schulter geschaut habe sah ich eckige Gesichter, langsame Bewegungen (im Vergleich zu Egoshootern oder Hack & Slay) komische Castbalken die unendlich lange dauerten und viel zu wenig Monster (auch in Relation zu den anderen Genres).
Dachte dann: "Wie lahm, langweilig, hässlich."
Als es dann aber rauskam habe ichs mir tatsächlich aus Langeweile (Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch mal gekauft und einen N11 Krieger angefangen. Der Krieger war der letzte Dreck damals und als N11 erst recht...aber ich bin auf jeden Fall hammer angesteckt worden und nach dem Krieger erfolgten 4 Schurken innerhalb von 3 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (14. März 2008)

Meine damalige Freundin liess sich im Media Markt von einem Verkäufer vollquatschen.
Der hat ihr dann WoW so richtig schmackhaft gemacht und sie hat ihr D&D Online wieder weggelegt und sich WoW gekauft.
Ich war noch skeptisch und hielt an meinen 2 PS2 Spielen fest.

Hab dann aber zugeguckt wie sie ihre Druidin gelevelt hat und einen Monat später hatte ich meinen eigenen Account  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joetea (14. März 2008)

vor 1 jahr hat mein freund WoW zu wheinacxhten bekommen. den monatlichen betrag musste er aber trotzdem zahlen. das habe ich mir bei ihm dann ma langeschaut und war sofort von dem spiel überzeugt und dachte.... das muss ich haben!!! aber ein problem gabs noch..... meine mutter überreden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach ungefähr 3 monaten überreden und: bitte bitte bitte ich werde uahc nicht süchtig und vernachlässige die schule. gabs sie nach. aber nur mit einer bedingung: ich muss alles selber bezahlen und das endzeugnis soll gut sein. was es dan naber leider nicht war^^ aber irgendwie hab ich s dann doch bekommen und spile nun sied 1 jahr und 1 monat WoW.


----------



## Mangler (14. März 2008)

Mit der U-Bahn


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. März 2008)

> Meine damalige Freundin liess sich im Media Markt von einem Verkäufer vollquatschen.
> Der hat ihr dann WoW so richtig schmackhaft gemacht und sie hat ihr D&D Online wieder weggelegt und sich WoW gekauft.
> Ich war noch skeptisch und hielt an meinen 2 PS2 Spielen fest.
> 
> Hab dann aber zugeguckt wie sie ihre Druidin gelevelt hat und einen Monat später hatte ich meinen eigenen Account



Oha seh´ ich das richtig,dass du indirekt von einem Mediamarktverkäufer zu WoW gekommen bist ? ^^.
DAS ist so ziemlich die letzte Möglichkeit,die ich in Erwähnung gezogen hätte wie man zu WoW kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Trotzdem natürlich ne klasse Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin (Der nun ab jetzt erstmal für eine Woche tief in den Berglandschaften der Schweiz beim Skifahren zu finden sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Alc0naut (14. März 2008)

Erst Warcraft 1 2 und 3 gespielt und nun bei WoW gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (14. März 2008)

arbeitskollege meinte ich solle mir das spiel doch auch mal ansehen.
das es was kostet wusste ich, habs dann trotzdem getan, ich verdien ja was

kurios ist aber das ich mich seit erscheinen des spiels strikt dagegen geweigert hab, hab vorher diablo1/2/LOD gespielt, weil der neue freund meiner ex-freundin auch wow gespielt hat wie ich rausgefunden hab ^^
sprech ja noch mit ihr und sie hats mir halt mal gesagt XD, naja ich habs mir dann doch gekauft und spiels nun leidenschaftlich gerne ^^ paar montae später hat diejenige mit demjenigen u.a. wegen wow schluss gemacht XDD

pwned!

ja und etz will ich eigtl aufhören XD


----------



## Semrak (14. März 2008)

Jo also bei mir muss ich weiter ausholen^^
Als ich mal in der C´t gelesen hab das es Planeshift gibt, hatte meine Rollenspielsucht angefangen^^ Ich hab ca 10h am Tag Planeshift gezockt, nur mobs umgehaun und gechattet...Dann gabs erstmal 1Monat Internetverbot >.<

In dieser zeit hab ich mich über Guild Wars schlau gemacht, denn WoW war mir einfach zu teuer...
Dann hab ich also fast 2100h in GW investiert und 1,5Jahre gezockt.

Und dann haben 3aus meiner Gilde angefangen mit WoW und ich habs auch angetestet, jedoch wars langweilig und ich hab wieder GW gezockt >.<

Dann irgendwann als GWEn durch war (4tage ca später >.<) hab ich nochmal WoW angefangen und hab nun nen 63,7er Paladin der alle skillungen durchprobiert^^ naja..
Nebenbei dann noch HDRO zocken um auchmal nette Leute kennen zu lernen^^

Die WoW kosten halten sich in grenzen da ich nich alles zahl sondern nur nen teil^^(beziehungen)

Naja..und nun bin ich immernoch MMORPG Süchtig >.<

MFG Semrak


----------



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

also war erst sehr gegen World of Warcraft. All meine Freunde haben es gespielt und dadurch mit CoD2 aufgehört. Damals haben wir das in der ESL gespielt und waren sehr gut. Mit der Zeit wollte ich natürlich wissen, wie das Spiel ist, dass die 24/7 spielen und dann hat's mich erwischt. Ich habe mir WoW zugelegt und ab da war ich auch im Bann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meine Freunde haben zwar alle horde gespielt, aber so'n Baumkuschler war für mich immer interessant und so spielen wir immernoch. Sie spielen Horde und ich Allianz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man glaubt es kaum, aber wir haben uns immer etwas zu erzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (14. März 2008)

blizzard hat mir geld gegeben damit ich allyanz spiele.
siehe -> hier <-

ne jetzt im ernst,
freund hat das gespielt, hat mich sozusagen angesteckt.. ca 2-3x gästeacount gespielt (während einem jahr).
geld war abschreckend... damals war ich noch schüler... hab mir zwischendurch gedacht evtl dan wen ich ne lehre beginne, aber wow dann ein bischen vergessen.
lehre startet, und o schreck 3 spielen wow, so nach 3 monaten (jetzt sinds 8monate) haben dan ca 8 personen wow gespielt.. inklusiv mir.


----------



## KavaitheHunter (14. März 2008)

ich habe die spouthpark wow folge gesehen und wollte zocken aber habe mir gedacht 13 € zahlen???neee... aber als denn ein kumpel auch anfangen wollte sind wir noch am selben tag losgefahren ,haben uns das spiel geholt und auf die kosten gesch***n^^


----------



## Stricker810 (14. März 2008)

Ich habe es bei dem Tv Sender GIGA gesehen als die mall einen raid gemacht haben ich wahr sofort begeistert von dem spiel und habe es mir dan auch gekauft


----------



## hexkleinehex (14. März 2008)

Hi

Ich hab damals wegen WoW immer mit meinem Freund gestritten weil er ständig davor saß und ich das nicht verstehen konnte das man bei so einem "doofen" Spiel so viel Zeit verbringen kann. Naja es gab dann immer öfter Zoff wegen dem Spiel und dann haben wir uns getrennt.

Dann war mir aber langweilig zuhause und ich dachte mir ach egal schaust dir das halt mal an. Mein Kleiner Bruder hat mir einen Testaccount gegeben und ich fing an zu spielen. Oh das macht ja Spaß. Als der Testaccount abgelaufen war ich also los und das Spiel gekauft. Inzwischen ist mein Hexenmeister 70 und ich kann auch endlich mitreden wenn mein Freund von Kara und Co redet.

Nun kann ich Ihn verstehen. Und das schönste ist dadurch haben wir wieder zu einander gefunden und sind heute glücklicher denn je weil wir unsere Zeit nun auch Online miteinander verbringen können.


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

hexkleinehex schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab damals wegen WoW immer mit meinem Freund gestritten weil er ständig davor saß und ich das nicht verstehen konnte das man bei so einem "doofen" Spiel so viel Zeit verbringen kann. Naja es gab dann immer öfter Zoff wegen dem Spiel und dann haben wir uns getrennt.
> 
> ...



Hm, also die Story seh ich mit nem weinenden und nem lachenden Auge. Schoen das ihr wieder zusammen seid. Nur doof das das bei euch offensichtlich an sowas belanglosem wie nem Computerspiel haengt... Wenn ich schaetzen muesste wuerd ich sagen ihr seid beide um die 15/16 maximal. Wenn ihr reifer/erwachsener waert dann wuerdet ihr glaub ich andere Prioritaeten setzen bzw. waert vorher schon in der Lage gewesen einen Kompromiss zu finden mit dem beide leben koennen. So laeuft es nur darauf hinaus das dein Freund das Glueck hat du eben auch suechtig geworden bist. Klingt beaengstigend.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. März 2008)

Also ich hatte mir damals gedacht "Wer gibt denn soviel Geld für so n scheiß aus..."! Irgendwann hab ich dann mal bei nem kaufen von nem Spiel  ne gratis 10 Tage test-CD dazubekommen..Naja dachte ich mir.."k reinschnuppern schadet nicht" udn hab losgelegt.War dann von de Stertgebiet der TAuren udn NAchtelfen so begeistert dass ich es mir nen Moat später fest zugelegt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (14. März 2008)

ich hab vorher einige gratis mmorpgs ausprobiert wie kal online oder sillkroad onlie.  sillkroad hab ich sogar bis lvl 23 durchgehalten aber als ich dann die vierte quest bekam wo ich tausend viecher killen musste hab ichs gelassen ^^
dann haben ich und einpaar freunde von mir überlegt mit guildwars an zu fangen da man keine monatlichen kosten hat, aber nur bis lvl 20 zu leveln war uns zu langweilig. irgendwann hat sich dann ein freund von mir die 10 tage testversion von wow geholt und gleich darauf das spiel. ich habe es bei ihm etwas antesten können und es mir dann auch geholt und ein anderer freund hatte sich auch erst noch die test version geholt, ihn mussten wir allerdings überreden weil ihm die 13euro im monat doch recht happig waren.
egal jetzt zocken wir zu dritt wow ^^


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. März 2008)

freund hat mich angesteckt


----------



## JacobyVII (14. März 2008)

ich hab bei der beta nen acc von nem freund geschenkt bekommendann hat mir das spiel so gefallen dass ich es mir gekauft hab  wiedermal die freunde^^


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (14. März 2008)

lol bei mir war es auch ein freund. und zufällig weiss ich, dass er es auch von einem freund hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Untoterzwerg (14. März 2008)

Mich hatte ein Freund angesteckt nähmlich so:
Wir wollten eigentlich das Brettspiel spielen mit ein paar Freunden.
Aber als sie nicht kammen fragten ich ihn was er für Spiele hat. Kamm dan auf wow fragte ihn danach, hatte schon viel davon gelesen wollte einfach ausprobieren. Wir spielten dan auch und ich durfte einen eigenen Caracter erstellen. Es machte mir so viel Spass das wir sogar die Zeit vergassen und bis Abens spielten, seitdem spiele ich wow.
Viele Grüße,
                       Untoterzwerg


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Freund is schuld xD

Als es damals rauskam und die ersten Zeitungsartikel darüber auftauchten fand ich das alles nur unsinnig und doof.
Bis der Freund kam *seufz* er hatte dazumals nen lvl 54 Paladin, man konnte reiten, kochen, pets haben.. ach verdammt das war zu viel des guten.. Mittlerweilen bin ich selbst seit mehr als 2 Jahren dabei *lach*


----------



## Makku (14. März 2008)

das erste, was ich von WOW gesehen habe, war ein Screenshot... und da hab ich ein superkomisches, volles Interface gesehen... da dachte ich mir: Ach Du Kacke... wie soll man denn so noch Spaß am Spiel haben... dann kam Guild Wars... das erschien uns (4 Freunde & me) damals die bessere Alternative zu sein... im Mai 2005... dann haben wir ca. 1,5 Jahre Guild Wars gespielt... dann hatte einer von uns 5 keinen Bock mehr auf GW und hat sich den Gäste-Acc. für 10 Tage geholt... und ab da nahm das Schicksal meinen Lauf^^... 

Ich habe WOW gehasst.. ohne es zu kennen... allein die 12,99 /Monat.. ts.. 

Naja.. und irgendwann hab ich mich dann breitschlagen lassen... und habe getestet... und gemerkt: Hey.. irgendwie... ist das gar ned so kacke... 

Und nu spiele ich seit 1,5 Jahren WOW... abgefahren... schon 1,5 Jahre... wie die Zeit vergeht... hm.. wird Zeit für ein neues Spiel^^


----------



## Arahtor (14. März 2008)

Ich hatte mir mit einem Freund zusammen vorgenommen ein Onlinerollenspiel zu spielen. Wir schwankten aber noch zwischen WoW und LinageII (glaub ich). Naja danach verlief sich die Idee wieder. Ein gutes Jahr später zoggten das rund 60% meiner damaliegen Kumpels und ich habe dann einfach mal reinprobiert........tja und dann wurde ich halt auch mit dem WoW Virus infiziert.


----------



## Ares 1887 (14. März 2008)

Joaa... Seit ich denken kann spiele ich schon Computerspiele, als damals mein Vater mit WarCraft II nach Hause kam war das ein neuer "Lebensabschnitt" für mich... (Wohl bemerkt war es früher so!!! Heute gehe ich auch gerne mal vor die Tür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). So begann dann meine große WarCraft-Zeit.. War 1995 oder so... Nachdem ich WarCraft II durchgespeilt hatte interessierte ich mich auch für den ersten Teil und ließ ihn mir von meinen Eltern damals kaufen. Kurze Zeit später erschien auch das Add-On "Behind the Dark Portal" für WarCraft II und dies wurde natürlich auch gespielt. Später dann natürlich WarCraft III und Frozen Throne gedaddelt, während dieser Zeit kamen ja auch die Informationen zu World of WarCraft raus und schon direkt nach dem ersten Bericht war klar, dass ich mich in diese Welt begeben möchte und als heiliger Paladin den Kampf gegen die Horde antreten möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renako (14. März 2008)

bei mir war es damals so:

meine geschwister haben schon einige zeit vor mir wow gezockt....
irgendwie dachte ich immer das das spiel sinnlos wäre und sowieso keinen spass macht.
hab dann erstmal HDRO gespielt...als ich dann mal bei meiner mama übernachtet habe, fiel meiner schwester ein, das sie schon ewig mal ein wow video machen wollte also machte sie sich einen orc wegen dem tanzstil der orc´s. Als sie dann nicht zurechtkam, fragte sie mich ob ich ihr nicht helfen kann mit dem video. da schnappte ich mir kurzer hand den account meines bruders, loggte ein und wir machten das video. irgendwie bin ich seitdem nicht mehr von wow losgekommen. ja, und den char mit dem wir das video gemacht haben ist heute level 70, in einer mehr oder minder erfolgreichen gilde und viele leuten achten und schätzen mich als einen guten Orc-Healshamy.

Insofern

MFG Renako


----------



## Mikolomeus (14. März 2008)

Huhu,

Bin über einen Freund zuerst zu Kal Online, ... zu noch extrem vielen anderen Mmorpgs gekommen und letztendlich auf den privat server "Fallen Heroes".
Dort wo ich auch meinen ersten 60er mit Full T3 hatte.

Und bald genau vor 1 Jahr hab ich auf Blizzard begonnen!

Achja, da ich grad noch die anderen Posts hier lese, habe ich davor natürlich WC 1 , WC 2 Battlenet Edition, und WC 3 + TfT durchgezockt ^^

Naja, so long


----------



## Jeeper (14. März 2008)

bin auch durch einen freund drauf gekommen, hab aber nach einen monat kein bock mehr zu bezalhen und zocke auf privatserver


----------



## Sheeta (14. März 2008)

seid der open beta dabei


----------



## L-MWarFReak (14. März 2008)

hmm also ich habe es mir aus langeweile vom cs zocken gekauft... damals hatten wir in cs so ziemlich alles erreckt was ich errechen wollte, waren in der eps gut mit dabei usw. dann dachte ich mir "hey so schlecht sieht das gar nich ma aus.... kaufs doch einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Naja also aber nach ein paar monaten hat es mir nicht mehr gefallen und ich habe ne längere pause gemacht kurz vor bc 60 geworden (nach nem jahr pause) und jetzt vor 2 monaten wieder angefangen^^

aber ich denke ich verliere auch bald wieder die lust


btw ja ich habe auch ein paar kumpels angesteckt^^ der eine is jetzt ein zwergen paladin, der andere Mensche Hexi und der dritte ein Tauren Schamane^^



LG


----------



## WINDoSt (14. März 2008)

Ich hab damals in der Beta einige Berichte gelesen und dachte mir damals schon: "Irgendwann werd ich das spielen und dann werd ich Zwergenpriester!" Allerdings war mein Taschengeld damals zu niedrig für 11 Euro im Monat.
Ich hab dann durch nen Kumpel ca. 2 Jahre später mit Guild Wars angefangen. Nachdem mir irgendwann der Spaß an GW vergangen war, hab ich nach Alternativen gesucht. Als ich dann irgendwann mal in einem GW-Forum unterwegs war, entdeckte ich einen Thread "Was WoWler den ganzen Tag machen". Dahinter verbarg sich ein Link zu den Allimania-Hörspielen. Plötzlich keimte die alte Lust wieder auf. Als ich dann auf wowszene gekommen bin, war da gerade eine News, dass man jetzt auch 10 Tage-Testaccounts machen kann. Ich habs mir sofort runtergeladen und erst einen n811-druiden angefangen (die Lust auf Heilen war mir bei GW vergangen). Da ich mittlerweile ein festes Einkommen hatte, hab ich den Account dann ausgebaut, und bin schließlich hier gelandet.


----------



## ePY (14. März 2008)

Ich hab viel von Wow gehört habs dann mal bei Giga Games gesehen wo die Open Beta Keys für Bc bekommen hatten. 
Damals hatte ich 2 Jahre 1.6 gezockt aber irgendwie ist die Community dann irgendwie füllig verblödet dann hat
ich denn gedanken an wow gehabt und habs einfach getestet und fands einfach göttlich!!!!!!!!!
Seit gut nun 3 Monaten spiel ich jetzt wow und bekomm immer noch nicht genug vom spiel.
hab dann Kumpel auch überredet das er sich das mal runterladen soll und testen soll seit dem spielen wir gemeinsam.

Ps nur eins nervt wenn Eltern schrein Essen !! und man mitten in Ini ist dann ist sehr nervig


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Ich bin durch einen Freund durch WoW gekommen, erst einen 31 Jäger auf dem Account von meinem Freund, dann habe ich ein Jahr für meinen Magier gebraucht um ihn auf 70 zu bringen auf meinem eigenen Account.

Nun, ist mir auf 70 laanngweilig


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (15. März 2008)

Warcraft gut
Warcraft 2 besser
Diablo nicht schlecht
Starcraft Hammer
Diablo 2 der bürner
Warcraft 3 Cool
Warcraft 3 tft super Geilo

WoW war dan eine art gruppen zwang xD

heist so viel
Starcraft 2 und Wotlk unbeschreiblich
(nur doof ich weis nicht was ich dan zocken soll beides voll hammer-.-^^)


----------



## Dusktumy (15. März 2008)

Ich spiel seid Warcraft 2 raus kam, kurz vor dem start von Warcraft 3 hab ich mir noch das legendäre Warcraft orks & humans zugelegt. von daher war es klar das ich mir auch WoW zuleg^^


----------



## Bloodrunner (15. März 2008)

Im Nachhinein weiß ich es nicht mal mehr so genau, wie ich gerade auf WoW gekommen bin...
Davor nicht mal Warcraft gespielt, aber WoW 2 Tage nach Release bei Amazon gesehen und einfach mal bestellt^^


----------



## Gaahl/ Lordaeron (15. März 2008)

hehe bei mir wars auch nachdem ich abends gemütlich South Park auf MTV geguckt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne halbe woche später bin ich dann ma so in ein Spielwarengeschäft spaziert, ma kurz im Regal nach geschaut und da hatte ichs... WoW. "hmmm... Gekauft" so fing bei mir der spass an ^^

mfg
Gaahl


----------



## Thursoni (15. März 2008)

Mein Cousin hat mir von WoW erzählt.
Daher bin ich drauf gekommen.


----------



## hexkleinehex (15. März 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Hm, also die Story seh ich mit nem weinenden und nem lachenden Auge. Schoen das ihr wieder zusammen seid. Nur doof das das bei euch offensichtlich an sowas belanglosem wie nem Computerspiel haengt... Wenn ich schaetzen muesste wuerd ich sagen ihr seid beide um die 15/16 maximal. Wenn ihr reifer/erwachsener waert dann wuerdet ihr glaub ich andere Prioritaeten setzen bzw. waert vorher schon in der Lage gewesen einen Kompromiss zu finden mit dem beide leben koennen. So laeuft es nur darauf hinaus das dein Freund das Glueck hat du eben auch suechtig geworden bist. Klingt beaengstigend.




Tja sorry aber da hast du dich gewaltig verschätzt bin nicht 15 oder 16 sondern 29. Und wenn man versucht Kompomisse zu finden heißt das noch lange nicht das der Partner sich auch daran hält. Die Prioritäten sind da und da du nicht weißt wie es genau abgelaufen ist, da ich die Geschichte ja nur oberflächlich angekratzt habe, würde ich mal sagen steht dir auch kein Urteil zu.

Und von einer Sucht zu sprechen finde ich auch übertrieben wenn ich in der Woche mal 10 Std spiele, denn wie gesagt meine Prioritäten liegen wo anders. Ich habe damit versucht zu erklären, das auch reife Menschen ihre Meinung ändern können und sich plötzlich für etwas interessieren können was sie vorher nicht verstehen konnten.

Unsere Beziehung hat sich durch diese ganzen Erlebnisse sehr zum positiven geändert, und ich kann kein Problem darin sehen wenn man nun plötzlich ein gemeinsames Hobby hat. 

Also bitte versucht nicht immer den Hobbypsychologen raushängen zu lassen wenn ihr die genaue Geschichte nicht kennt.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. März 2008)

Mein Cousin spielte WoW sehr viel länger als ich - er bot mir an, es auch zu spielen.
Mittlerweile bin sogar besser als er!^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (15. März 2008)

naja also ich habe mit WC3+ frozen throne angefangen und dann hat ein kumpel von meinem bruder mir WoW gezeigt, er war schon lange dabei und das hat mich einfach begeistert aber die kosten haben mich "abgeschreckt" hab mir halt gedacht "ne ich geb doch nicht 13€ im monat für ein spiel aus" aber dann hat ein kumpel von mir sich das spiel gekauft und mir ein testmonat geschenkt. seit dem bin ich auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: mein kumpel hab ich beim lvln schon überholt^^


----------



## Königmarcus (15. März 2008)

Bin durch die nette Sendung "Giga" auf WoW gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durfte zwar "erst" n halbes jahr nach release anfangen aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2008)

ich sag nur GIGA WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forteanine (15. März 2008)

Bin auch über GIGA zu WoW gekommen, damals hat good old Ade noch nen Zwerg Pala vorgestellt <3


----------



## SanchesZero (15. März 2008)

Bei mir wars ganz lustig...

Ich bin grad, nach langem Kampf, erfolgreich um den Wehrdienst drumrumgekommen - hab mir dann gedacht: "Das hab ich jetzt ja viel Zeit gewonnen oO" - bin am selben Tag in den Shop und hab losgelegt. ^^


----------



## Shurycain (15. März 2008)

ich bin ein werbungs opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. März 2008)

SanchesZero schrieb:


> Bei mir wars ganz lustig...
> 
> Ich bin grad, nach langem Kampf, erfolgreich um den Wehrdienst drumrumgekommen - hab mir dann gedacht: "Das hab ich jetzt ja viel Zeit gewonnen oO" - bin am selben Tag in den Shop und hab losgelegt. ^^




lol? gz zum nicht wehrdienst^^

ich musste auch nich xD genau zu dem zeitpunkt als ich gemusst hätte sind wir in die schweiz ezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt muss ich zum glück auch nich


----------



## Revoluzzor (15. März 2008)

Früher Gildwars gezockt ,  rl Kollege dann auf WoW Umgestiegen und nunja der Gruppenzwang hat mich dann irgentwann zu nem Testaccount bewegt der bis heute Aktiv is ;D


----------



## Zenti (15. März 2008)

hab auch die 10 tage testversion von nem kumpel bekommen. da gleichzeitig mit ihm noch 3 weitere aus meinem freundeskreis angefangen haben, hats mich dann auch dahingerafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (15. März 2008)

seit ich den ersten artikel in einer Spielemagazien gelesen habe wollte ich es haben... und spiele auch schon seit der Openbeta


----------



## p0nder (15. März 2008)

bei mir war kein Freund dran Schuld...
Hab mir ne Screen-Fun gekauft weil in ihr nen Probeacc drin war und ich das Game immer mal testen wollte
mir gefiel es... kein Wunder, bin so ziemlich nen RPG Freak
und nun zocke ich es gleichwertig mit Guildwars
mag halt das PvE in WoW, wobei ich bei Grindgames wie Ragnarok Online auch nicht wiederstehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (15. März 2008)

wie bei vielen: Durch Freunde entdeckt, durch Kosten erst abgeschreckt.... dann aber doch gekauft..


----------



## SanchesZero (15. März 2008)

> lol? gz zum nicht wehrdienst^^
> 
> ich musste auch nich xD genau zu dem zeitpunkt als ich gemusst hätte sind wir in die schweiz ezogen  jetzt muss ich zum glück auch nich



Ja genau! Ich hab da ein ganz schönes hin und her gehabt mit der Wehrpflicht. ;-) Dann haben Sie aufgegeben. Und dann dacht ich,"Wer es mit Deutschland aufnimmt, der schafft bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Raid" lol

Ich hab dann auch ne ganze Menge Leute zu WOW gebracht, von Kumples bis zur Freundin. Wollte ja nicht alleine sein mit meinem "Nicht Wehrdienst" ^^


----------



## m@gG0t (15. März 2008)

Habs ma bei nem Kumpel gezoggt. 
Btw zoggs immernoch auf seinem acc und hab 3* 70er. Kumpel ist gestern das erste mal in Scherbenwelt gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mit seinem char^^


----------



## Arnorns (15. März 2008)

naja mein bruder hatte mit nen betakey besorgt, hab dann da eher weniger erfolgreich gespielt und dann erst ma des game vergessen
bis mir mein bruder dann irgendwann des game zum geburtstag geschenkt hat (den account bezahlen tut er leider net^^)

mfg


----------



## S.A. (15. März 2008)

Bei mir warens die Kumpels.. Ich sah die Figuren und so.. Und fand das sooo putzig, da wollt ichs unbedingt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja... hat zwar noch paar Monate gedauert, bis ich es mir dann letztendlich zugelegt hab...am Ende hats mich dann nicht mehr fasziniert... Ich saß vorm PC... ich bekam so ne Schnelleinführung.. Zudem hatten sie mir n Untoten Hexenmeister gemacht.. Ich wusste nichts.. und war alleine zuhause vor meinem PC gesesen...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mittlerweile spiel ich auf der Alli Seite (nachdem ich sah wie schön die Charaktere dort sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und weiß auch wie alles geht.... Das zu meiner WoW- Entdeckungsgeschichte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Have a nice day


----------



## Cerboz (15. März 2008)

Meine freundin hatte angefangen und ich wollte eh schon immer WoW anfangen ^^


----------



## Raefael (15. März 2008)

War zu den Zeiten als WoW das erste mal durch die Presse geisterte eigentlich voll und ganz in einem anderen MMORPG versunken als dann irgendwann die Meldung kam das man sich für die Beta anmelden kann hab ich das halt gemacht.

Die Zeit ging ins Land und irgendwann als ich schon nicht mehr daran gedacht habe kam eine nette Mail von Blizzard mit der Einladung zur Beta, tjo hmm seit dem bin ich an WoW papen geblieben ...

//Rafa


----------



## Andoril (15. März 2008)

Immer wieder erstaunt es mich, dass diese Testaccounts so schnell neue Spieler heranziehen. Ich habe auch einen Kollegen der immer meinte: "WoW,ach das ist scheiße...monatliche Kosten und eine scheiß Grafik!" nachdem er dann meinen 10Tage-Gästepass von bekommen hatte, weil ich die Schnauze voll hatte von seinem Gelaber, kam er dann am elften Tag und hat mich gefragt: "Wo kann ich das Spiel kaufen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (15. März 2008)

vor etwa 3 jahre: berufsschule, pause, raucherecke: das übliche wow-gequatsche von 7 leuten...ich stand daneben:"HÄ?!?"...tja, da haben sie angefangen mich "einzuweihen"...keine woche später stand ich mit dem game in der hand an der kasse eines bekannten elektronik-marktes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (15. März 2008)

Ich hab früher mehr Ego-Shooter gespielt. Musste immer das WoW gerede  von meinen Kollegen über mich ergehen lassen. Dann hat sich mein Bruder es geholt, und ich hab's mir dann auch gleich installiert. Kollege kam vorbei, zusammen nen low-char angefangen und schupps ich war ganz verliebt in dieses spiel. 3.5k Stunden WoW - 4 70er elendig viele Twinks und sehr viel Euro weniger. Jetzt spiele ich wieder Ego-Shooter...


----------



## Next Exitus (15. März 2008)

Ich war begeisterter Guild Wars Spieler und finde das Game noch immer Hammer. Mit Guild Wars bin ich dann auch auf die MMORPG gekommen. Naja und wie das nunmal so ist: Gruppenzwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Aus meine Klasse meinten probier doch mal WoW das ist so toll und super und hau mich tot...
So kam ich auf WoW und meiner Meinung bezahl ich lieber 13€ und rauch nicht dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem schlägt mein Herz hauptsächlich für Sachen wie Crysis! Grafik Taktik Shooter auf einen Streich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (15. März 2008)

Warcraft 1 gespielt, Warcraft II gespielt, Warcaft III gespielt...First Minute WOW Player...


----------



## Dameon (15. März 2008)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> öhm wie alt sind den die?.... alte leute die WoW gamen?... kenn nur die die mal bei GIGA waren



Ich bin 34 und der Vater von meiner Freundinn(27) hat uns angesteckt.Und der ist richtig gut im WOW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf123 (15. März 2008)

Durch nen Test inner Gamestar!
War sofort begeistert


----------



## avenue (15. März 2008)

ich habs mir geholt nachdem ich die south park wow folge gesehen habe hatte aber auch schon davor lust es mir zu hohlen


----------



## hiesiking (16. März 2008)

bei mir in der klasse war wow ziemlich verteufelt... ein freund gab mir aber dann mal nen 10-tage-gratispass und das spiel zog mich sofort in den bann
2 tage nach dem antesten, bestellte ich mir gleich die battlechest und ich bereue es auch nicht dafür zu zahlen


----------



## Wolfertz (16. März 2008)

Sowas gehört hier nicht her.

Gnadelwarz


----------



## Nevad (16. März 2008)

Habe vorher Guild Wars gespielt und dann gesehen,dass ein bekannter auf einer Lan WoW gespielt hat.
Da Wow bei den meisten GW-Spielern verpöhnt und gehasst wird,hab ich ihn erstmal beschimpft ;-)

Nach 2 Wochen hatte ich dann aber doch mal lust wow zu spielen und zufällig hat ein Kumpel mich an dem Tag gefragt,ob wir nicht auch mal anfangen wollen..^^
So kam es dann: Am ersten Tag 5 Stunden,am 2. 8 usw. :-)



Naja,auch wenn ich wegen WoW meine Klasse wiederholen musste,war es für mich eine sehr positive Erfahrung.



Gruß Nevad


----------



## Honoris (16. März 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> auch wenn ich wegen WoW meine Klasse wiederholen musste




lol


----------



## Nevad (16. März 2008)

Honoris schrieb:


> lol



War in gewisser Hinsicht eh besser für mich^^


----------



## Aschingrai (16. März 2008)

Ich habe vorher mit Ragnarok Online angefangen (<3), doch nach 3 Jahren brauchte ich mal wieder was neues. Die gratis WoW Testzeit hat mich gelockt, bin mit Freundin und Bruder eingestiegen und seitdem komm ich nichtmehr raus. Joa, meine Story XD


----------



## Spectrales (16. März 2008)

2-3 Monate vor BC ist eine WoW-Welle durch meine alte Schule gegangen!
Mein Freund hat die ganze Zeit von seinem Druiden geschwärmt....und mich schließlich angesteckt, OHNE BILDER! Ich hab da noch nie zuvor Bilder von WoW gesehen gehabt xD

Ich wollts mir kaufen, doch das Spiel war nur für Windoof 2000 und xp...
Damals hatt ich noch 98 -.-'''

Nach einem Monat schätz ich.... ist mein Schrott-PC eingegangen! Welch glückliche Wendung xD
Ne Woche danach gabs beim Hofer (Aldi) einen tollen PC mit allem drum und dran....mit Antivirus,...VISTA
Optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine 50€ zusammengekratzt, zum Libro gerannt und WoW mit BC gekauft!


Also kurz und Knapp... Ja, ich bin durch Freunde draufgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

also ich hab vorher lotro gezockt doch dann war ich bei nem freund der das spiel hat aber es nicht spielt er dahcte das wäre die erweiterung von wc3^^
da ja ein monat gratis dabei war hab ich gefragt ob er es mit net borgt habs mir ausgeborgt gezockt und mich verliebt^^
naja nach einer weile hat sogar mein freund angefangen zu spielen


----------



## theriggiboy (16. März 2008)

ic habs im fernseh gsehn und war ein suchtspiel
plötzlich wars meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (16. März 2008)

ich kannte WoW vorher gar nicht, auch nicht die Vorgänger oder irgendein anderes Online-Multiplayer-Game.
Gehört hab ich bei der Veröffentlichung davon, weil mein Mann mir erzählte, daß einer seiner Arbeitskollegen da wohl "ein neues Spiel" spielt.
Bin dann in den Laden marschiert, dort lief zufällig grad ne Live-Demo-Aktion und da hab ichs sofort mit genommen ;oD


----------



## Useyl (16. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Buffedgemeinde,
> 
> hier mal meine Frage:
> 
> ...




Durch die Brüder meiner Ex , erst WC3 im Lan die Battle-Maps , naja und dann kam WoW , konnte vorher mit dieser Art Games net viel anfangen , doch dann begann die Sucht ^^


Greetz


----------



## alphasound (16. März 2008)

(Quelle, Wikipedia...)

Abhängigkeit;
Der Begriff Abhängigkeit (umgangssprachlich: Sucht) steht in der Medizin und klinischen Psychologie für das unabweisbare Verlangen nach bestimmten Stoffen oder Verhaltensformen, durch die ein kurzfristig befriedigender Erlebniszustand erreicht wird. Diesem Verlangen werden nach Verständnis der Weltgesundheitsorganisation die Kräfte des Verstandes untergeordnet. Es beeinträchtigt die freie Entfaltung einer Persönlichkeit und kann die sozialen Bindungen und die sozialen Chancen eines Individuums beeinträchtigen oder zerstören, was sehr häufig der Fall ist. Abhängigkeit wird von der WHO als Krankheit eingestuft [1]und nicht als Willens- oder Charakterschwäche.

Die WHO definiert Abhängigkeit als „einen seelischen, eventuell auch körperlichen Zustand, der dadurch charakterisiert ist, dass ein dringendes Verlangen oder unbezwingbares Bedürfnis besteht, sich die entsprechende Substanz fortgesetzt und periodisch zuzuführen.“[2] [3]

Sucht;
Im offiziellen Sprachgebrauch der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) existierte der Begriff „Sucht“ von 1957 bis 1963. Danach wurde er durch „Missbrauch“ und „Abhängigkeit“ ersetzt. [4] In wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten wird der Begriff „Sucht“ daher seltener verwendet. Umgangssprachlich werden Abhängigkeit und Sucht synonym verwendet, Das Wort „Sucht“ ist weit verbreitet.


....oder habe ich mich hier evtl. in der Rubrik geirrt, dann tut es mir Leid... ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrophylo (16. März 2008)

Naja bei mir hat es auf einem Privaten Server angefangen. Ich hatte vorher nichts davon gehört. Er war zwar noch total verbugt aber es machte Spaß. Dennoch war es durch die Bugs fast unspielbar deswegen hab ich das spiel links liegen lassen und mit einem Kumpel anderes gespielt.

Dann kam der gleich Kumpel wieder an und hat mir die ersten Berichte und so von WoW gezeigt und er hatte auch schon seine Version vorbestellt. Mit ihr kamm die Open Beta einladung an der wir uns bis zum Kotzen ausgelassen haben. Er hat 12 Stunden mehr Tagsüber gezockt und ich mehr so die 12 Nachtstunden. Dann war es um uns geschehen, wir wollten beiden zocken also brauchte ich auch einen Acc. Ich bestellt mit WoW und hoffte das es noch pünktlich ankommt damit ich gleich mitspielen kann. Es kam um 10 Uhr morgen an und ich packte es gleich auf den Rechner und hab angefangen mich über die Allys lustig zu machen die mit über 30k Latenz angefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimate Phoenix (16. März 2008)

Joa, meine Geschichte ist folgende.

Ich war eigentlich noch nie so begeistert von WoW, weil ich damals nicht genug Geld in der Tasche hatte, um es zu bezahlen.

Doch dann bin ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengekommen, die begeisterte WoW-Spielerin ist, und da ich wissen wollte, was so fesselnd an dem Game ist, hab ichs angetestet. ^^

Tja, nun bin ich munter am zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (16. März 2008)

Damals in der Schule hat mir ein Freund über dieses Spiel erzählt und 2 Wochen danach haben es fast alle gespielt in der Schule und ich hab dann auch einfach mal angefangen. Allerdings hab ich das Spiel zum Geburtstag von Freunden geschenkt bekommen, sozusagen die haben mir die Sucht wortwörtlich in die Hand gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (16. März 2008)

alphasound schrieb:


> (Quelle, Wikipedia...)
> 
> Abhängigkeit;
> Der Begriff Abhängigkeit (umgangssprachlich: Sucht) steht in der Medizin und klinischen Psychologie für das unabweisbare Verlangen nach bestimmten Stoffen oder Verhaltensformen, durch die ein kurzfristig befriedigender Erlebniszustand erreicht wird. Diesem Verlangen werden nach Verständnis der Weltgesundheitsorganisation die Kräfte des Verstandes untergeordnet. Es beeinträchtigt die freie Entfaltung einer Persönlichkeit und kann die sozialen Bindungen und die sozialen Chancen eines Individuums beeinträchtigen oder zerstören, was sehr häufig der Fall ist. Abhängigkeit wird von der WHO als Krankheit eingestuft [1]und nicht als Willens- oder Charakterschwäche.
> ...




Dein Körper verlangt täglich nach Essen bist du deswegen Süchtig? 
btw. Solche Kommentare kannst du dir herzlich Sparen bzw. Posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (16. März 2008)

Honoris schrieb:


> lol



Hoffe für dich, dass du auf dem Gymi warst, sonst....tja selfpwned =)


----------



## Taikunsun (16. März 2008)

mein cousing hat angefangen dann hat er gesagt ich soll doch auch anfangen können wir zusammen questen usw. war mir aber am anfang zu blöd dafür zu bezahlen und jetzt zock ich auch ^^


----------



## Rankoro (16. März 2008)

Ich sag nur dazu Warcraft3-TFT Rexxars Reise gespielt, da schon auf Kapitel 2 und 3 wie ein Doofer gewartet, zur Beta von WoW angemeldet und Key dazu erhalten.

OT-Erinnerungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Und an alle die am 11.02.05 dann mit dem offiziellen Release angefangen haben, man war das heftig mit bis zu 6000er Pings zu spielen (und trotzdem wars cool, Mensch da werden richtig Erinnerungen wach, erst vorm Laden warten wegen WoW, dann heimflitzen, Update zur Beta ziehn und dann haben wir uns untereinander den Link zur Registrierungsseite geschickt weil die auch down war).

Grüße

P.S.: Wobei ich mir gerade gar nicht sicher bin, ob man zur Beta überhaupt nen Update brauchte, doch bissel her schon das ganze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. März 2008)

Habe eine ganze Weile WCIII gespielt, sehr aktiv sogar. Allerdings war ich damals noch kein Freund von Hotkeys, weswegen sich nie ein besonderer Erfolg breit gemacht hat. Aus Lust und Laune nebenbei ein Forum betrieben und Karten gebastelt.

Als dann ein sehr guter Freund von mir WoW bekam und ich meinte, dass ich umbedingt wissen wollte, wie es nun mit der Story aus diesem absolut genialen Strategiespiel weiter geht, bekam ich seinen Gästepass - Das Ergebnis heute ist, dass ich nun diesen Text hier schreibe.


----------



## Iczcube (16. März 2008)

Als das Spiel angekündigt wurde war ich einfach heiß drauf. Hatte mir mit einigen Freunden vorgenommen es am Erscheinungstag zu kaufen und dann zusammen die Welt unsicher zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .  Einige haben aufgehört, die anderen spielen nun auf anderen Servern, hab zu 50% aber eh keinen Kontakt mehr. 
Damals hatte das Spiel einfach dieses Flair an sich, da ging es mir nicht unbedingt darum der Beste zu sein..


----------



## Syrics (25. August 2008)

Also WoW kenn ich durch meinen Bruder (der hat 2 wochen nach release angefangen,hat etliche chars auf 40 gespielt bis er schlie0lich einen krieger auf 58 gebrahct hat (pre bc) dann hat er nach bc aufgehört durch bundeswehr wieder angefangen und dann weder aufgehört (jetzt 63^^)ja ich musste das erzählen^^) aber ich hatte nie wirklich intresse dran es zu spielen.

so vergingen die paar jahre und dann bekam mein bester freund einen pc.(n halbes jahr ohne inet^^ *autsch*)als er dann inet hatte und ich eines tages bei ihm war : WoW war am laufen.war natürlich überrascht weil ich das nicht von ihm gedacht hätte.aber naja nix bei gedacht war ja pserver.(er spielte net ich^^) ich hab ihn immer wieder davon überzeugen müssen das pserver eh kacke is und es dir kein gefühl gibt etwas geschafft zu haben...is ja alles net offiziell...naja wollte es net einsehen^^

dann (ich war schon ziemlich neugierig nach wow da es echt geil ausschaute (auch aufm pserver(nein es war kein megaimba lvl 250er server <,<))) habe ich ihn versuct zu überzeugen indem ich einen testaccount erstellte: einal in og gestanden war er hin und weg hat sich ne gamecard gekauft und seiddem zocken wa gemeinsam auf khaz goroth^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. August 2008)

angefixt von nem bekannten......viel zeit daran verschwendet.....


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Hmm,wollte ein Spiel indem viele Leute mitspielen.Am besten halt nen Rollenspiel.
Bin dan so dazu gekommen und hab mir einen Zwerg Schurken gemacht!Jaa einen Zwerg Schurken!Ausserdem ist er Imba.Hab ihn heute wieder zurückbekommen.Morgen lauf ich in einne Laden und kauf mir ne Gamecard <3


----------



## Animos93 (25. August 2008)

Freund!^^


----------



## Siltan (25. August 2008)

bei mir wars genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das dieser freund kurz zuvor sich auch bei nem anderen angesteckt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (25. August 2008)

jaa  vor den kosten hab auch ich mich gescheut...

deswegen hab ich anfangs mal wow auf dem acc von meinem kumpel gespielt^^

ich sofort drauf los...  zocken von schulende bist 23 uhr (ok fast^^).  Da hat sich mein kumpel natürlich beschwert und wollte die hälfte der monatlichen kosten von mir^^   deswegen hab ich mir dann einen eigenen Acc geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Ich hab nach so einem Rollenspiel gesucht mit dem ich mit anderen Menschen zocken kan.Vor einigen Monaten erzählte mir ein Schulfreund das er mir die Dateien für WoW geben kann.Natürlich bin ich eingegangen,Dateien geholt,auf nem Priv. Server gegangen und gleich losgezockt.

Denke aber zurzeit nach auf nem Offi zu wechseln..mal sehen..


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

kumpel mit dem ich früher schon andere spiele zusammen gezockt hab (cs, wc3) hatte mal aus langeweile wow getestet...

dann hat er sich das orignale spiel gekauft account aktiviert und war voll in der sucht drin^^...  naja  da wir bis dato immer alles zusammen gespielt haben, kaufte ich mir eine woche drauf auch wow.


so zusagen gruppen zwang^^  war aber eine gute entscheidung


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Ich hoff mal ich verfall nicht wieder der sucht,hatte lange pause und habs nicht so super vermisst,aber seit wotlk infos hab ich bock drauf,naja ich werd mich zurückhalten!


edit:Ich hasse den Patch 2.4.2,erst bei 32%


----------



## MarZ1 (25. August 2008)

jo bei mir wars auch mein böser bruder xD natürlich sofort "Lol für nen spiel monatlich bezahlen?, wer macht sowas? " naja früher xD da war man noch am illegal downloaden *hust* aber dank wow brauch man das net mehr =) naja 2 jahre spiel ich schon xD
also früher wars wirklich so neues spiel vllt geladen gespielt 1monat und dann hmm langweilig...naja und halt immer zwischen durch cs(s) ( da gibts schon sau lang nen warcraft modus =) einfach genial )
aber wow ist irgendwie das beste spiel und wenn man die scheu über die monat. kosten überwunden hatte gings und hat 100 mal mehr spaß als irgendwelcghen game offline zu spielen...wenn man bedenkt 13 euro...ist net viel geht man vllt im sommer z.B. 4 mal im monat ins freibad (je 4 euro) ist mans geld auch los und man hat vllt 3 stunden dann spaß aber wow nen ganzen monat unbegrenzt und wird ja nicht "geschlossen " =) naja nur mittwochs xD
naja wow +css ist die beste abwechslung find ich ego shooter (KILLER SPIEL! ) + taktik rollenspiel 

jo und teil mich noch heute mein acc mit meinem bruder da sinds nur 6 &#8364; am tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein man kann sich absprechen und nein wir kloppen uns net wer grad spielen darf ^^

tja hatten beide ( er zuerst nen hunter) erstellt, er taure ich troll naja beide haben es net behalten habe schami+warri und bruder dudu und haben unsern spaß
freu mich aufs addon da werden schamis imba! ach und trolle sind noch heute meine favorit rasse =)

und so wurde man legal =) wc3 hab ich mir auch dazu noch gekauft ! auch für zwischen durch und wenn man kein i-net haben sollte kampagnen modus ! geile story


----------



## Sharkeno (25. August 2008)

Friend der mittlerweile aber aufgehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (25. August 2008)

Fangen wir ganz vorne an^^
Eine Person hat angefangen dadurch der Bruder eines Freundes, durch den der Freund angefangen hat, wodurch noch ein
Freund angefangen hat und dadurch hab ich auch irgendwann mal angefangen^^


----------



## Maine- (25. August 2008)

mein großer bruder hat mich drauf gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (25. August 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> mein großer bruder hat mich drauf gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mittlerweile 2 1/2 Jahre her...


----------



## Summ (25. August 2008)

Hatte gelesen es soll gut hab ichs mir eben gekauft nachdem ich ein ppar ingamevids und screens gesehn hatte


----------



## S1l3nc3 (25. August 2008)

bei mir wars so, ich war bei meinen schwager zu besuch und hab ihm immer über die schultern gekuckt, bis er mich gefragt hat ob ich auch mal spielen möchte. ich dachte joa, kannst dir ja ma ankucken.... dann hab ich die ganze nacht durch gezockt und hatte einen Gnomen-Hexer auf stufe 9 ^^', das ist jetzt schon über 2 1/2 jahre her und hab nun mein eigenen Acc. ^^.
Ich ich fand die Atmosphäre war vor BC besser, aber das ist ja nicht das thema ^^


----------



## Mjuu (25. August 2008)

ich bin durch nen freund zu wow gekommen, der aufgehört hat.
allerdings werde ich auch wieder aufhören. die zeit hatte trotzdem was gutes, ich habe eine sehr gute freundin kennengelernt, zu der ich UNBEDINGT fahren will!!! >____<


----------



## Piggy D. (25. August 2008)

us beta 200(4?)


----------



## Megamage (25. August 2008)

Ich bin durch einen Beta Key dazu gekommen und hatte mich sofort "verliebt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so bin ich zu WOW gekommen und spiele es bis heute mit Begeiterung (und noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## sorilea (25. August 2008)

Den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit im MediaMArkt schon danach gejappt, bin über Diablo was ich zu der Zeit gerade wieder gezoggt hatte rangekommen.


Release Tag von WOW in Februar 13th 2005, Sorilea betritt Azeroth kurz nach 0:00.

Erstmal zurechtfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit null Ahnung hinein in die ersten Abenteuer. Rumms einige Level weiter auf die Uhr lins shice 9:30 zur Arbeit muss, zocke ich echt schon 9,5 Std? egal den Quest und dann los zur Arbeit. Nach dem Duschen schneide ich mir an einer kleinen liegengebliebenen Scherbe, meine Katze hatte einen Aschenbecher gecrashed, voll den großen Zeh auf(Narbe ist immer noch zu sehn), fett 1,5 Wochen krankgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Bequem das Bein hochgelegt und weiter gehts, Tagelanges gezocke nur mal kurz nach hinten ins Bett gefallen wenns gar nicht mehr ging, Rechner angelassen, nach 3 Std schlaf gleich wieder ran an die Kiste Mit 22 oder so eine Anfrage eines Kriegers in Ashenvale, "kannste helfen BFT" BFT was das denn? Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Instanz was ist denn eine Instanz??? Naja ist halb 5 morgens und ich bin fit, Gruppeneinladung, ui man kann mit anderen zusammen spielen, aber wie verdammt nochmal stelle ich diese blaue Schrift an? Naja mal mit laufen und schauen. Hm wenn man schon zusammen spielen kann, da kann mir bestimmt jemand sagen was es mit diesen Farben grau weiss und grün bei Gegenständen auf sich hat Naja immer erstmal zu sehn das die Rüssi schön fett wird, der Rest wird schon nicht so wichtig sein.
Wie ich geskillt bin? Ich bin Jäger, was meinst mit Skillung?...Wo daunten in meiner "Knopfleiste"? Ja da hab ich mal raufgedrückt, wusste aber nicht wozu das gut sein soll) usw usf ich schreib mal weiter wenn mehr Zeit ist


----------



## GermanTrasheR (25. August 2008)

Bei mir ging es los da habe ich noch intensiv Guild Wars gespielt, meine Schwester kam einen Abend dann mit WoW nachhause, und ich schaute mir das erstmal an und das was ich bis dahin sah, hat mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen. Habe es dann auch mal ein paar Tage ausprobiert.    ---> Dann Game gekauft installiert und losgezockt. Das war gerade bei Patch 1.11 als Naxxramas ingame kam, und von da an dann only WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grigras (25. August 2008)

Klingt evt. krank, aber ich bin per Southpark-Folge "Make Love, not Warcraft" zu WoW gekommen, nach dieser Folge bin ich erstmal zum Kumpel gegangen und hab mir mal das Game näher angesehen, dann selber bissl per Trialversion gezoggt und dann selber in den Sumpf gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg

Grigras


----------



## Nordur (25. August 2008)

durch meinen bruder bin ich zu Warcraft gekommen und von da zu WoW und weil mein freund das auch spielen wollte


----------



## Guinez (25. August 2008)

Durch nen Damaligen Chatkolegen angefangen, war sofort infected  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (25. August 2008)

durchs zuschauen bei nem kommilitonen in der mensa ^^
der hat damals die beta gezockt und da dacht ich mir ich kaufs mir wenns rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (25. August 2008)

naja bei mir warens die freunde, war in unserem "Treff-TS " zum CS spieln, dann hat en freund mir den ollen Gästepass geschickt, ich hab die 10 Tage getestetn dann hab ich erstmal so ein halbes Jahr auf nem Privatserer gespielt ( Oh JAHH ich bin ein ganz pöser user), bis der irgendwann pleite gegangen ist, Dann wars grad bei Media Markt für 5€ im Angebot und naja... seit dem Spiel ich meinen Hexer ( jezz 38)


----------



## Arthok7 (25. August 2008)

Also ich bin kurz nach Release durch einen Freund auf WoW gekommen,der mir das Spiel mit Begeisterung präsentiert hat. 
Jetzt spiele ich das Spiel eigtl. immer noch und finde,es war eine gute Entscheidung damit anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (25. August 2008)

sorilea schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit im MediaMArkt schon danach gejappt, bin über Diablo was ich zu der Zeit gerade wieder gezoggt hatte rangekommen.
> 
> 
> Release Tag von WOW in Februar 13th 2005, Sorilea betritt Azeroth kurz nach 0:00.
> ...



echt cooler beitrag.... so gings mir beim ersten Tag auch, das meiste hab ich gelernt, als ich mit meinen freunden in Brill Verstecken gespielt hab *g* ich war lvl. 20 und die alle so 45-50


----------



## MadRedCap (25. August 2008)

Da ich bei der Bundeswehr bin, hat mich ein Stubenkamerad vor langer Zeit drauf gebracht. Davor wollt ich eigentlich mit dieser anderen Welt nix zu tun haben, aber bei besagtem Kameraden sah es einfach nur interessant aus, weshalb ich mir irgendwann in einer Kurzschluss-Reaktion das Spiel besorgt hab... tja, so hat's angefangen..


----------



## SrpskiMacak (25. August 2008)

Hmmm, w2/3/addon d1/2/addon und sc1/addon gezockt, nachdem wow 6 monate raus war hatte icha endlich einen neuen pc und konnte es auch spielen ^^


----------



## Schlaubel (25. August 2008)

auf hier nich zu erwähnenden nich von blizzard gemachten servern ich schäme mich dafür und es hat mir viel spass am endcontent genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markboy1 (25. August 2008)

durch die southpark folge make lofe not warcrfat(oder so)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. August 2008)

Schön das hier nochmal neuer Stoff reinkommt freue mich auf weitere Empfindungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shefanix (25. August 2008)

hmm jo wie bin ich denn zu wow gekommen... eigentlich durch wc3 ^^ hab mir anfang des letzten jahres wc3 gekauft und dann war dann halt nen Trial drinne. als ich dann die kampagne durchhatte von wc3 dacht ich mir testest du einfach mal WoW kost ja nix =) habs getestet und war sofort der meinung das muss ich mir kaufen


----------



## Mikrowelle (25. August 2008)

ich hab mit dem gäste account von meinem cousin angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (25. August 2008)

arbeitslos geworden - langeweile - erinnert an die schwärmerei einer guten freundin - spiel gekauft und fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakoli (25. August 2008)

Also ich bin durch eine Zeitschrift  zu WoW gekommen.

Da gab es mal nen 14 Tage Gästepass. Nachdem ich mit dem Pass gespielt habe, hat mich das Spiel nicht mehr losgelassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (25. August 2008)

Freakoli schrieb:


> Also ich bin durch eine Zeitschrift  zu WoW gekommen.
> 
> Da gab es mal nen 14 Tage Gästepass. Nachdem ich mit dem Pass gespielt habe, hat mich das Spiel nicht mehr losgelassen.
> 
> ...



denn hatte mein cousin auch das war im dezember 2005 oder?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xplaya (25. August 2008)

Mr. T hat mich zu WoW gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (25. August 2008)

Hab mich damals bei EQ2 vs WoW für EQ2 entschieden, das dann etwa eineinhalb Jahre lang auf nem US-Server gezockt. Mein Bruder hat zur gleichen Zeit WoW angefangen. Irgendwann gings bei mir dann einfach nicht mehr mit 3 Uhr Nachts Raids... Umzug ins Studentenheim, dort mit paar Leuten GW angefangen. Zwei davon haben WoW gezockt, über kurz oder lang haben leider alle mit GW aufgehört, irgendwann sind dann alle bis auf zwei der ehemaligen GWler zu WoW gewechselt, ich dabei.
Zuerst auf nem englischen Server, Hellscream, mit anderen Leuten ausn Studentenheim, die beiden die WoW bereits während GW gezockt hatten, hatten aber ihre Mains auf Kult der Verdammten, haben dann dahin gewechselt und seitdem sind wir da.


----------



## Sunny* (25. August 2008)

bei mir wars so wie bei den meisten hier-ein FREUND!!
der kumpel uns seine freundin, spielten es schon länger und sie waren nun mit der mission: freunde anstecken!unterwegs
und da mein freund schon seit eh und je online spiele zockte war es führ ihn gleich klar das mal anzutesten! 
Ich dagegen hatte mit dieser online-welt bissher nix am hut gehabt und wollte anfangs weiter stur meine sims2 weiter zocken. 
kosten und fremde materie/ welt schreckten mich ab. naja letztendlich hielt das abschrecken nicht lange an und ich kaufte mir wow. ich 
musste mich mit dem leveln auch beeilen da gerade bc unterwegs war. (dieses zügige hochleveln stärkte natürlich den suchtfaktor ungemein)

mittlerweile bin ich ein bekennender wow-ler (mein chef sagt immer nach feierabend: na gehst jetzt deinem zweitjob nach?!)

naja mehr gibts dazu auch net zu sagen! 

lg sintara


----------



## Torglosch (25. August 2008)

Meine Freundin hat durch ihren Neffen angefangen und sich dann auch einen Account zugelegt.

Mir war das ganze zuerst alles zu Bunt und die Graphik war auch nich so mein Fall, aber hab dann doch auf ihrem Account nen char angefangen und irgendwie hats spaß gemacht.

Naja inzwischen sinds nun zusammen 5 70er und diverse Twinks geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sessa (25. August 2008)

naja,dieses genre von games haben mich schon immer irgendwie angesprochen..

wc3 gezockt,was schon funny war etc und dann nach einiger zeit eben zu wow gekommen (nach ca einem jahr nach release....schüler und kosten wegen..)

so far

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (25. August 2008)

2-3 Monate nach Release hatte ein Kollege sich mal einen Acc erstellt. Ein N811 Schuke auf Lordaeron (oder so ähnlich). Hab den ein wenig gespielt und es hat mir halt echt spaß gemacht. Den schurken auf 50 gelevelt und dann wollt ich meinen eigenen Acc haben. Hab dann mit 2 anderen Freunden im Sommer 05 angefangen - kollegen hatten zwergen Krieger und gnomen magier, ich hatte gnomen schurken. Aber weil gnom schurke mir iwie kein spaß gemacht hat hab ich dann auf n811 priest umgesattelt. 


Und jetzt back to the roots - ich lvl mir nen n811 schurken =)


----------



## Onyxien (25. August 2008)

Ich war vor WoW und vor BC eingefleischter GuildWars spieler. Ich habe mir imemr gedacht WoW sei nur eine "comic-variante zu GW die mich Geld kostet". Aber ein paar meiner Freunde wollten nicht Guild Wars anfangen und diese überredeten mich langsam dazu ein WoWler zu werden.
Am Anfang noch Horde auf nem Account von nem Freund gespielt und dann meinen eigenen gekauft als BC rauskam. Dann wechselte ich zu Ally und hab bis jetzt 3 70er hervorgebracht mit denen ich versuchen werde Wotlk von Anfang an zu spielen (habe es ja noch nie mitbekommen wie es in den ersten wochen in den outlands abging). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ony


PS: bin nen bisschen von der Hauptfrage abgekommen, aber wird denke ich keinen stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

durch freunde wie soviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (29. August 2008)

Habe gaaanz am Anfang mal was in ner Screenfun gelesen...
naja is mir am A**** vorbei gegangen.

2 Jahre später hab ich mich in der Schule auf der ich damals erst neu war mit nem Kumpel unterhalten und dann meinte der eine
"Berndl probier das halt mal aus" 
ich meinte nur ne so nen Scheiß brauch ich nich! (innerlich hab ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht war mir sicher das ich nen Schurken spielen würde)

2 Wochen später dann der Hammer im Fernsehn lief South Park und da kam die WoW Folge...

Das Übel nahm seinen lauf sofort an PC geklemmt und wollte die Testversion runterladen

was mir bei 6h downloadzeit verging.

Am nächsten Tag im Mediamarkt geschaut und für 1,99 die Testversion gekauft.

Dann nach 10 min spielen sofort wieder zurück in Media Markt und richtiges Game gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: War auch ein N811 Rogue auf Lordaeron

1 Monat später dann auf BC erweitert..

Nur eins hat sich leider geändert mir geht etwas ab dieses Gefühl dieses BOAA WOW Noob Gefühl alles neu und so.

WotLK ändert das bin ich mir sicher... (zumindest kurzzeitig)


----------



## alene85 (29. August 2008)

also ich bin rein zufählig zu wow gekommen. 

und war sofort begeistert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. August 2008)

Computerbildspielekäufer ich war.... dann haben se in eine ausgabe mal einen wowtestaccount reingestopft! nun ja....


----------



## Wilbur90 (29. August 2008)

war vor ca 2 jahren.
Morgens aufgestanden (ja da war ich noch nich so faul^^)   wegen Counter Strike training mit Clan , wurde nur leider abgesagt und dann war ich da alleine mit nem Clan kumpel und wir hatten nichts zu tun.
Naja er sagte das wir mal Wow spielen könnten  und ich hatte es mir dann gezogen ^^ so fing es an .  Heute spielen wir alle aus dem Clan von damals  in einer Gilde ^^  .

btw. gute nacht  >_<


----------



## Bluestar (29. August 2008)

ich spiele schon seit jahren onlinerollenspiele.vor wow habe ich lange zeit final fantasy online gespielt immer im hinblick darauf mit wow anzufangen wenn es erscheint,über zig ecken habe ich dann einen beta key bekommen und bin seitdem dabei.
mein erster char war ein paladin den ich lange zeit mit großer leidenschaft spielte und der pre bc jede ini gesehen und bis auf nax auch alles gecleart hatte.dann brach sich irgendwann der lang aufgestaute frust über blizzards paladin politik bahn (in wow gibt es keine klasse die so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird wie der paladin)und ich fing mit einem priester an.
inzwischen habe ich fünf siebziger auf unterschiedlichen servern.nur mit dem raiden habe ich weitesgehends aufgehört.


----------



## Nimophelio (29. August 2008)

Ich hab soviel davon gehört und bin auch sonst ein Fantasy Fan und dadurch das meine Mutter es mir verboten hatte wegen denn Kosten wars noch interessanter^^
Hab se dann überredet und so bin ich zu WoW gekommen!


----------



## Deathrow88 (29. August 2008)

Bei mir war es eigentlich genauso wie #2 beschrieben hat, nur habe ich meinen Test Account aus der ComputerBild. Nach den 20 Tagen die man da spielen durfte war klar was ich nun mache. ab in den laden und bäm... abhängig werden ;P


----------



## Imba-Krieger (29. August 2008)

Wie WOW neu erscheinen ist, hab ich festgestellt, dass ich es auf meinem MAC-Mini spielen kann.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hab ichs mal ausprobiert, und seitdem spiele ich es.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab in der Zeit inzwischen alle Rassen ausprobiert und fast alle Klassen.  ( 45 Chars auf 12 Servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wobei mir die Horde wesentlich mehr zusagt, als die Allianz. Aber das ist Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


   :see u ingame:


----------



## slook (29. August 2008)

tja hat man ja immer von gehört...wurde von kosten abgeschreckt und habs dann mal aufn privat server gezockt, bis lvl 12 oderso da hat mich dann die langeweile gepackt und habs gekauft. nen ally gespielt bis 22 und scho die verschwendete spielzeit bereuht.

horde for live <3


----------



## campino76 (29. August 2008)

Hab die Beta von Tabula Rasa gespielt und wie die vorbei war und mir das Onlinespielen Spass gemacht hat, probierte ich mal WOW. Nun ... seitdem spiel ich nichts anderes. F.E.A.R, NWN, MoH ... alles schon lange nimmer gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. August 2008)

Früher fragt ich mich wie es Leute geben kann die so ein Spiel spielen können?! Schlechte Grafik, unlogische Kämpfe(ein Nahkämpfer trifft mich selbst wenn er 3Meter vor mir steht) und dann für eben sowas Monatliche Kosten zahlen.
Zu meinen Genres gehörten alle möglichen Strategie, Shooter und Racingtitel..
Da war aber immer ein kleines Problem.. Jedes Spiel das ich mir kaufte hatte ich nach höchstens 1 Woche durchgespielt und war somit Langweilig(gab natürlich ausnahmen wie CSS, Battlefield, SupCom, AoE). Ich kaufte mir jeden Monat 2-4neue PC Games , also musste was her das mich lange zeit beschäftigen kann und das erste was mir einfiel waren MMO's.
Also ab in den Gameshop, mich einwenig beraten lassen und da wurde mir WoW und Guild Wars empfohlen.. WoW sagte ich auf keinen fall schon nur wegen der schlechten Grafik also holte ich mir Guild Wars.
Nach 2 Wochen bereute ich den Kauf von Guild Wars, weil ich einfach nicht so gut zurecht kam und mir das Spiel nicht gefiel.
Im Gameshop, hörte ich ein gespräch von n paar Leute wie toll es letzte Nacht war im Raid und fragte nach über was für ein Spiel sie gerade reden, so kam ich im gespräch und die nahmen sich Zeit und erzählten mir sehr viel über WoW, nach fast 1,5stunden labern entschied ich mich also doch WoW zu kaufen, weil trotz der schlechten Grafik scheint das Spiel spass zu machen.

WoW installiert, patches runtergeladen und nach einigen stunden verzweiflung und heulen, wie gross doch Mulgore ist und das ich nix finde, lernte ich einen anderen Tauren kennen der mir vieles zeigte und auch ins TS eingeladen hatte um mir alles besser zu erklären.
Jetzt nach über 1Jahr macht mir WoW immernoch sehr viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leo87 (29. August 2008)

Hi Community,

also ich habe jahrelang gedacht:" Ach sone bescheidene Grafik, Geld dafür ausgeben das ich spielen darf und ausgerechnet WoW ... NEIN auf keinen Fall!"
Und dann kam im Dezember die Werbung von William Shattner und Mister T ... und was spielst du?
Gut ich hatte grade Winterurlaub und bin dann am 23.12 angefangen ... hatte schon einen lvl 6 Jäger als der Server down ging, wo ich mir gedacht habe, ok das wars! Als ich anschließend mit meinem Bruder eine geraucht habe, hat er gesagt:" Komm nach Rexxar da sind so viel aus ...(Meinem Wohnort)" Ok ich habe ja noch 9 Tage Testversion ich kanns ja probieren.
Habe dann einen Menschen Holy Pala begonnen. Naja in meiner Sig seht ihr das Ergebniss. ;-) 


Hatte mittlerweile in der Testversion schon ein wenig erreicht ... Sollst du es kaufen? (Ja tue es, es macht Spaß) (Nein, niemals willst du wirklich WoW spielen?)

Ja!

Mittlerweile habe ich in BC mehr erreicht als mein Bruder der seit release zockt ... Naja der Vorteil eines Heilers zum DD'ler. 

Also Werbung, war bei mir der auschlaggebende Grund. (inkl. 10 Tage trial)


----------



## Eowe (29. August 2008)

Bei mir wars auch ein Kumpel der in der Beta gespielt hat.
Ich hatte lange drüber nach gedacht, ob ich mit WoW Anfange. Problem war, das ich damals noch keine Flat hatte ins Inet.
Hatte da schon meine bedenken mit ISDN ein Online Rollenspiel zu spielen.
Mir hat es aber dann so gut gefallen, das ich es mir dann doch gekauft habe und Spiele es seit release.

Die Telefon Kosten die ich in den ersten 1,5 Jahre (bis ich DSL Flat bekam) hatte, sag ich jetzt Lieber nicht!

Grüße


----------



## chrispeaces (29. August 2008)

Durch einen Freund, haben schon oft mit ihm zusammen Rollenspiele gespielt, er hat dann mit WoW angefangen und ich war sofort begeistert...


----------



## Caidy (29. August 2008)

mein ex is die ganze zeit vorm pc gesessen und ich wollt net kapieren was so toll dran is... tja dann hab ich nen lapi bekommen und wollts ma testen^^ tja und das is nu 3j her


----------



## Machilum (29. August 2008)

ist ganz einfach ^^ damals war ich 16 und hatte keinen blassen von mmorpg's^^  und wow war meine entjungferung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridiculous (29. August 2008)

bin über nen 10 tage test account rangekommen


----------



## Hacky (29. August 2008)

Mein Sohn hatte bereits auf der US Open-Beta gespielt und mich mit dem WoW-Virus infiziert.
Ich spiele jetzt bereits seit 02/05 und es macht mir immer noch Spaß.


----------



## Shurycain (29. August 2008)

Durch Werbung un Freunden


----------



## Xyerra (29. August 2008)

<--- Blizzard Fanboy! muss man mehr sagen :-)

naja ich habe alle Blizzardspiel bis auf SC-Gost und Wc1 Gespielt da war es für mich keine frage das nächte Blizz spiel kommt auch in den Schrank! :-) und das ist heuet auch noch so *Freu* *Freu* SC2 und D3 *Freu* *Freu*

Naja als WoW angekündigt wurde war ich mit Wc3 TFT zu gange und in einem Recht guten Clan und habe viel zeit im B.net verbracht! Habe mir da also die WoW Infos besorgt und war wie immer  von Blizz begeistert :-) also auf auf in die Openbeta geschwind einnen LVL 39 Schamy (verdmat zur schwerenrüssi hat es nicht gereicht) und dann Orc Schamy und nen NE-Schurke Paralel gespielt (NE wegen meiner Freundin sie fand die Allys schöner :-) )...... Ach ja die gute alte Zeit :-)

ach und ich war einer der die seine Freund genötigt hatt das spiel zu spielen und allen die Open Beta gezeigt hat :-)

so long


----------



## Smoker77 (29. August 2008)

Wir hatten im ESL Staff einen Blizzard Mitarbeiter der jedem Admin der wollte einen closed Beta Key für WoW gegeben hatte. Seit dem bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (29. August 2008)

Machilum schrieb:


> ist ganz einfach ^^ damals war ich 16 und hatte keinen blassen von mmorpg's^^  und wow war meine entjungferung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*gg* nette umschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema: Starcraft gut, Diablo sehr gut, Warcraft *In Towerdefence-Lan Zeiten schwelge* 
Kumpel hat gesagt; Zitat:" Ich zocke grade n neues mmorpg, WoW ist voll cool "

Lange rede Kurzer sinn, ich fand die spiele von Blizzard bis jetz Immer gut, hab mir wow gekauft, Grafikstyle hat mir sehr gut gefallen, es hat spaß gemacht und ich hab dafür schon 50&#8364; Hingeblättert also spiel ichs weiter bevors Sinnlose geldverschwendung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LAUTER HUSTER &#8364;:hateinemethodebenutztumeinezeitlangnichtszuzahlen*


----------



## Silmarilli (29. August 2008)

also bei mir wars ein ehemaliger Abteilungs-Leiter aus ner anderen Abteilung meiner Firma wo ich schichtarbeiter war.
Tjo um mehr während der arbeit über wow quatschen zu können wurd ich dann sein stellvertretender abteilungsleiter und nu hab ich seinen Posten weil er auf nen anderen standort versetzt wurde .... WoW changed my life :-)

lg Sily


----------



## Mainrick (29. August 2008)

Also bei mir war das so:
Die Arbeitskollegen von meinen Vater haben ihn angesteckt WoW zu spielen. Und nach ein paar minuten zugucken wurde ich auch vom Fieber erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braxsus (29. August 2008)

Freunde haben mich dazu gebracht!

Am Anfang hab ich immer geredet das WOW ein dreck ist.

Ja bissl bei einen freund gespielt und da hat mich die sucht erwischt!


----------



## Animos93 (29. August 2008)

Ich hasse diese Person immernoch die mich mit WoW-angezapft hat >.< ^^


----------



## the Huntress (29. August 2008)

Durch Warcraft 3.^^ Da kein neuer Teil in Sicht war wollte ich die Warcraft-Geschichte mal so richtig in WoW ausleben, denn ich finde die Hintergrundgeschichte zu WoW und Warcraft das Strategiespiel sehr umfangreich. Ich kann jedem die Romane empfehlen oder gleich das RTS.

Eigentlich hat mich aber erst mein Bruder zu WoW gebracht. Da wir nur eine ISDN-Leitung hatten war Spielen ziemlich schwer. Als das DSL kam, dann kam auch mein eigener WoW Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (29. August 2008)

Ich glaube durch irgendeinen Werbebanner kam ich auf WoW. Zuvor wollte ich es schon öfters zocken, von dem was man so gesehen hat in Computerzeitungen und so.  Bei diesem Werbebanner hab ich dann die 10 Tage Testversion gespielt. Dann erstmal wieder still.

Dann hat ein bekannter von mir mit WoW angefangen, wo ich dann irgendwann kurz nach Weihnachten 06 mir das Spiel gekauft hab.


----------



## Wray (29. August 2008)

warcraft 1-3 Fan war pflicht mit wow^^


----------



## hademahde (29. August 2008)

Bei mir wars auch erst so das ich gedacht habe 
scheiß spiel gebe ich nie geld für aus
aber kumpel hat es sich geholt hab öfters mal zugesehen und bei ihm gespielt hat echt spaß gemacht
und nach ner zeit und paar diskussionen mit meinen ellis hab ichs mir geholt
aber mit bc die lust verloren und paar monaten wieder bissel gespiel aber 70zeiten haben mir nicht soviel spaß gemacht wie 60 
aber ist trotzdem gut^^


----------



## bjxx (29. August 2008)

ich bin durch die testversion zu wow gekommen habe ne zeit lang den auf privat serven gezockt was keinen spass macht und seit diesem jahr spiele ich auf orginal serven 

ich weiss privat server sind scheiss


----------



## grimmjow (29. August 2008)

Wollte es immer anspielen, habs aber nie wegen den Kosten gemacht.
Irgendwann hab ich mich dann selber überredet. ^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

ich habe lange guild wars gespielt.... propheceis, factions, nightfall... nachdem ich diese drei campagnen durch hatte.. also für jede campagne nen level 20 (höchtest level bei gw) wurde mir langweilig..

und per zufall hat mein bester freund wow schon vor einem monat angefangen... aber mir nie etwas davon erzählt.. dann hab ich den mal gefragt, was er so spiele.. denn sagte er wow..

ich holte es mir im nov 2006 soviel ich weiss.. und hab nie mehr guild wars gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow hat mir alles gegeben, was ich mit gw vermisst habe.. ausser natürlich dass es eine gebühr hat.

lg kazo


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

Es war am 31.12.2005 um 9 Uhr abends^^ Testversion von WoW neben mir liegen gehabt... noch keine ahnung gehabt was da auf mich zukommt... Freund meinte ich solle das doch mal ausprobieren.. Gesagt getan WoW Installiert und Testaccount erstellt. Und schon ging alles los^^


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Über meinen Exfreund ^-^
Man ist das schon lange her o.ô


----------



## Magician.^ (29. August 2008)

Ich war früher Clanleader in einem CSS Clan.

Nach ner Zeit meinte ein Member ich soll mal mit WoW anfangen, er hat mich solange genervt bis ich dann mal angefangen habe.

Naja im Clan bin ich schon lange nicht mehr und derjenige der mich zu WoW gebracht hat hat mit WoW paar monaten nachdem ich angefangen hab aufgehört !


----------



## BaXpiN (29. August 2008)

Hmm^^, ich habe WoW immer verachtet, wegen den Berichterstattungen in den Medien etc. Dann haben plötzlich alle meine Freunde angefangen WoW zu spielen und haben mich dazu gebracht mir einen Testaccount zu besorgen. Seitdem spiel ich mal mehr mal weniger viel WoW.


----------



## Shizo. (29. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Buffedgemeinde,
> 
> hier mal meine Frage:
> 
> ...




war in nem css clan bis das kein bock mehr gemacht hat
dann hat ein rl kumpel gesagt er hat die testversion und is lvl 11 und ihn macht das spass^^
dann hab ichs mir geholt un seid dem zock ichs^^ 
vorher hab ich gesagt bah son scheiß un kostet nur geld usw^^


----------



## Drumexister (29. August 2008)

Fernseh Werbung RTL 2
Mini Me ^^


----------



## SAZZUKE (29. August 2008)

durch ein EX Freund ( sind heute wieder Freunde geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) jo so is det leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (29. August 2008)

Meine Ex-Freundin hat mich angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (29. August 2008)

über meinen bruder, und der wiederum über nen kumpel^^


----------



## Niranda (29. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wie seit IHR zu WoW gekommen ? Bei mir war das ein Freund der mich sofort ´´angesteckt´´ hat !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm... spiel eig seit anfang an warcraft und dann kam wow... joa ^.- fraun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. August 2008)

In Daoc war grad Stress mit der Gilde, also hab ich mit paar leuten mal Wow angesehen. War dann aber im Endeffekt sauöde und recht schnell wieder gecancelt.

Hab dann erst 1 1/2 Jahre neu angefangen weil mich zwei gute Freunde dazu "zwangen". Und zu dem Zeitpunkt wars dann auch schon brauchbarer dank Realmpools.


----------



## Phobius (29. August 2008)

Bei mir war es so ähnlich wie bei Toranos.

Anfangs haben mich MMOs nicht gemocht. Irgendwann kam ich dann in die Beta von World of Qin². Da hat das ganze dann so langsam an Fahrt zugenommen.
Nach dem die Beta vorbei war habe ich dann noch mehrere Monate gespielt. Und nach langer Zeit hab ich dann doch mal bei nem Kumpel oww angespielt. So nen kleiner, pinker Gnom Hexer. Waren wir nicht alle mal verblendet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und entgegen meiner damaligen Meinung hab ich mir das Spiel dann doch gekauft. Wie es weiter ging steht dann ja teilweise in meinem Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie das nun immer so ist hat dann der Kumpel aufgehört kurz nach dem ich 70 war ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Als ic hfrüher noch gamestar gekauft hab stand es 

blizzard kündigt neues spiel an! world of warcraft!


da dachte ich mir "blizzard? warcraft? helden? neeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## SAZZUKE (29. August 2008)

durch ein freund wie erwähnt hab es am 

28.6.2007 um 14.26uhr 

erstellt der schönste augenblick seit ps 2 spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unterly (29. August 2008)

Mich hat ebenfalls mein bester Kumpel angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. August 2008)

hab schon WC3+TFT gespielt (Clan), hab dann bei meinem Cousin WoW gesehen und wollte auch unbedingt ein MMORPG spielen, WoW war mir aber zu teuer, also hab ich mit GW angefangen. Als ich es dann nochmal bei ihm gesehen hab hab ich n bischen verglichen => GW=Crap, WoW=Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So bin ich vor ca. 2 Jahren zu WoW gekommen.


----------



## Illaya (29. August 2008)

Durch The Burning Crusade, wollts dann mal ausprobieren,
also gemacht gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gezockt, geliebt ^^ alle meine freunde
angesteckt, zocke seit dem mit einer unterbrechung (so halbes jahr)

aber es wird immer besser (bin jetzt schon level 60 xD)


----------



## Novembergirl79 (29. August 2008)

Durch meinen Ex-Freund. Er hatte in der Anfangszeit immer davon geschwärmt und es mir dann einfach mitgebracht. Erst haben mich die monatlichen Kosten abgeschreckt aber dafür rauch ich dann einfach 2 Päckchen weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aknarok (29. August 2008)

Ich hatte noch aus irgendner Zeitschrift nen 10 Tage Gästepass daheim rumliegen und hab zu mir immer gesagt ich teste Wow erst wenn ich nen besseren Pc hab und nichtmehr mien alte Kiste. Und so isses dan auch passiert. Und schon war ich ein suchti... das gieng dann vll nen Monat so und dann wurds immr langweiliger. Schließlich hab ich beschlossen aufzuhören, sobald meine Gamecard ausgelaufen ist aber dann hatt auch noch ein guter Freund mit Wow angefangen und wir haben uns beide nen neuen Char gebaut und ich spielte weiter denn: Zu 2 levelt es sich einfach am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paslay (29. August 2008)

Mich hat mein dad zum spielen gebracht. Soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich ein kiddi bin oder so, ich bin 19  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auf den Release gewartet mit meinem dad, gekauft und gleich mal das erste we zusammen durchgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! dass waren noch zeiten!


----------



## Kahadan (29. August 2008)

Ein Freund hat mich dazu gebracht .. ich habe ihm öfter zugeschaut und es für langweilig gehalten. 
Er hat es mir schließlich gekauft, unter der Bedingung: Sollte ich weiterspielen, gebe ich im das Geld, dass er ausgegeben hat zurück. Und, nunja - er hat sein Geld zurückbekommen!
Das war im Januar 2006.


----------



## Bhagnos (29. August 2008)

also ich kam von guildwars
aber mit der zeit (lange zeit^^) wenn man dann solangsam alles hat bis auf ein paar max titel
hats mich dann vor einem guten jahr zu wow verschlagen
da mir die wc abenteuer so schon am herz lagen und ich mit lost vikings angefangen hatte musste ich früher oder später zu wow wechseln^^
zuerst hatten mich die monatlichen kosten jedoch abgeschreckt aber c'est la vie ^^
jo jetzt sind es einige 70er auf anetheron geworden und langeweile kommt eigntl ne auf wenn man mit kumpels spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so viel von mir


----------



## Blu.E (14. Januar 2009)

Huhu.

Also, da ich zu der Zeit bei der Bundeswehr war, begab es sich, dass wir alle nach dem Dienst ziemlich viel Zeit über hatten.
Also wurde ständig gezockt und gedaddelt was die LAN-Kabel hergaben.
20 Mann vernetzt und dann bis in die Morgenstunden mit unseren Vorgesetzten gespielt.

Also war natürlich auch das Interesse an neuen Spielen immer sehr gross bei uns.
Und einmal hatte einer von uns eben auch mal WOW entdeckt in einer Spielezeitschrift, als das Spiel kurz vor dem Release stand.
Und uns allen war klar: "Das müssen wir haben"

Also kauften sich dann beim Release ca. 15 Leute das Spiel und die große Sucht startete jeden Tag pünktlich um 16 Uhr.

Naja und so sind nun 4 Jahre vergangen und ich bin als einer von 5 Leuten bei dem Spiel hängen geblieben.
Ergo: Ich spare dadurch locker 30 Euro im Monat, weil ich kein neues Spiel brauche (ausser Top-Spiele die mir immer schon gefielen á la CoD-Reihe)

Blu.E


----------



## Crywalda (14. Januar 2009)

Moin und Hallo an alle Mittwochgeschädigten ^^

Bei mir war es so, dass mein Sohn (heute 16 J.) gerne WoW spielen wollte, weil eben seine "Kumpels" das auch spielten.

Da ich aber eine verantwortungsbewußte Mutter bin, dachte ich mir: "Wer weiß, was das wieder für ein Ballerspiel ist."
Folglich habe ich mir den 10-Tage-Test runtergeladen und losgelegt. Mein Sohn durfte das zeitgleich mit mir auch machen und die 10 Tage bekam er folglich als Frist gesetzt.

Tja, aber nach den 10 Tagen war ich bereits infiziert und heute haben wir drei Accounts, damit es in der Familie nicht zu Stress kommt, da meine Tochter (heute 18 J.) auch von dem Virus befallen wurde.


----------



## Themra (14. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wars eher Klassisch, ich habe damals noch DAOC gespielt und ein paar Gildies haben WOW angetesten und nachdem sie mir die Ohren zugeschwärmt hatten blieb mir kaum eine Wahl als auch mal reinzuschnuppern. Tja das ist jetzt fast 4 Jahre her wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Creciente (14. Januar 2009)

WoW ist das erste MMO, dass sich nun seit der Open BETA einen festen Platz auf meinem PC verdient hat.
Früher habe ich schon gerne im Battlenet Starcraft oder auf LAN Partys Diablo2 mit Freunden gespielt.

Einer meiner Freunde meinte ich solle mich für die Open BETA registrieren und so tat ich es.
Angefangen habe ich damals mit einem Menschpaladin, den ich aber mehr als nur langweilig fand und der mich fast davon überzeugte, WoW doch eher nicht zu spielen.
Nach einigem Hin und Her habe ich mir dann aber doch zum Release mein Exemplar gekauft und als Hexer die Welt der Kriegskunst erkundet.
Mein Bekannter hat sich damals einen Jäger erstellt und so zogen wir vornehmlich zusammen durch die Gegend.
Inzwischen spielen wir beide diese 1st.Chars nicht mehr, obwohl diese immer noch Platz1 unserer Charakterliste schmücken.

Der monatliche Unkostenbeitrag stand bei uns niemals zur Debatte. Wir waren immer der Meinung, dass ein lebendiges Spielsystem stetige Veränderung braucht und davon gibt es bei WoW sogar so viel, dass sich ganze WoW-flame&whine-Vereine bilden könnten.

So on.
Creci


----------



## Coolrambo (14. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir war es mein Nachbar...
Er meinte nach der Beta wie geil dieses Spiel wäre und ich dachte mir wieso nicht mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
naja mein ersten char hab ich dann auf seinem Acc angefangen UD Rogue ... naja den hab ich bis lvl 9 gezockt und schon kein bock
mehr gehabt... naja tage vergingen und ich spürte diesen drang nochmal zu spielen... naja dann spielte ich ihn weiter... die frequenz in der ich dann bei meinem Nachbar war erhöhte sich zeit für zeit... naja dann war da noch die sache das ich irgendwie selber einen Acc erstellen wollte.... also hab ich meinen Vater überredet und wir wollten uns im März 2005 das spiel mal holen... AUSVERKAUF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

super wir mussten 1 Monat warten bis es wieder verfügbar war... also gings erst April 05 los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am Anfang zockte mein Vater noch mit da wir anfangs nur 1 Pc hatten, hab ich immer zuerst gespielt und als ich dann fertig war spielte er und ich hab zugeschaut und ihm geholfen da ich die Q ja schon ein paar stunden vor ihm gemacht habe... wir hatten beide einen Pala angefangen... naja ab lvl 24 hat er dann aufgehört, da er keine zeit mehr dafür fand wegen arbeit und so also zockte ich alleine... nun hab ich bis wotlk pala als main gehabt und einen 70er rogue noch hochgespielt. Als dann Wotlk rauskam fing ich an von lvl 1 an einen Druiden hochzuspielen... Nun ist mein Pala immernoch 70 und mein Druide schon seit längerem 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so kanns gehen... naja aufjedenfall wars einer der besten sachen die mir passiert sind weil WoW einfach mega viel spaß macht und ich hoffe das erstmal kein Addon in den nächsten 2 jahren kommt. den Lvln is wirklich ätzend und ich will nicht wieda so schnell neues Equip farmen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne...

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scheiwalker (14. Januar 2009)

mein nachbar zockte pre bc
ich war oft bei ihm eine rauchen oder aufn bier
irgendwann zockte ich mal mit seinem mensch wl
machte spaß

doch dann versaute er die schule
und hörte deshalb auf, jetzt zock ich seinen acc...
ally gelöscht und ud schurke rauf auf 80^^


----------



## scheiwalker (14. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es mein Nachbar...
> Er meinte nach der Beta wie geil dieses Spiel wäre und ich dachte mir wieso nicht mal anschauen
> 
> 
> ...



lol
die ersten zeilen hätt ich eig. kopieren können^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Januar 2009)

Also mein ebster Kumpel + Nachbar und noch sein Bruder
und den seine Freunde haben alle WoW gespielt.
Habe viel über WoW gelesen udn war schon begeistert!
Hatte noch ISDN-Anschluss und einen Pentium III Pc.
Neuen Pc gekauft DSL Anschluss (2k mehr geht nicht)
udn WoW dann bald gekauft. 

Habe Ende 2005 angefangen zum zocken.


----------



## Oogieboogie (14. Januar 2009)

also ich hab ne zeit lang auf dem acc von meinem bruder gespielt und dann mit der nächsten taschengelderhöhung mir selbst nen acc erstellt^^

/edit und das ganze ist nun 2 jahre und 3 monate her^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch durch nen Berufsschuhl Freund mit der Beta angesteckt worden.

Vorher nie Warcraft gespielt mit WoW angefangen jetzt habe ich auch WC1-3 fertig^^


----------



## Coolrambo (14. Januar 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> lol
> die ersten zeilen hätt ich eig. kopieren können^^



hehe cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis wohin denn haste auch den tollen ausverkauf miterlebt? ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. Januar 2009)

Es waren die Stimmen in meinem Kopf die flüsterten: "Kauf WOW"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ne, es warso ein schleimiger Typ in einer Seitenstrasse der flüsterte:
"Ey kauf WoW"

*"Was WOW !"*

"Pssst nicht so laut"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ne, es war nur ein Freund der die Beta spielte und es mir kurz zeigte.

Dann wars auf der Festplatte und wollte nicht mehr weg.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (14. Januar 2009)

Nachdem DAoC langweilig und öde geworden ist, hab ich von WoW gelesen (irgendwo im Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Dann ist mein Bruder auf einen "Privat"-Server gestoßen, der noch vor der Beta gelaufen ist... Naja, auf dem hatte man alle 2 Minuten ein disconnect, und war auch nicht wirklich witzig. Dann in die Beta eingestiegen, hat getaugt, Spiel gekauft, und da bin ich.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. Januar 2009)

von meinem "alten", über jahre gespielten browsergame gefrustet die tv-werbung gesehen...dachte na gut hast WoW ja früher auch schon mal gespielt...schauste mal was sich so geändert hat - die 10 tage sind ja eh kostenlos...

tja das war vor über einem jahr...

und heute abend sofern die latenz es will werde ich das vorerst letzte mal im gildenchat LEVEL UP rufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sponge722 (14. Januar 2009)

hmm, also ich hab von einem Freund zum Geburtstag die Testversion bekommen, aber ur deshalb weil er meine Noten runterziehen wollte (Maturajahr xD ), ich hatte zumindest noch etwas Resthirn und ließ das Spiel in der Versenkung verschwinden (zockte dafür online UT2004 von 20:00 - 01:00, ja auch während der Schulzeit), dann nach Matura und zwei drei Monate vor WotLK überredete mich ein Kollege beim Zivildienst es mal auszuprobieren, also holte ich meine Testversion aus der Versenkung zurück und begann zu zocken, als RPG Fan fiel es mir nicht schwer Gefallen an WOW finden und schaffte es ein paar Tage vor WotLK sogar noch auf lvl 70


----------



## KayaDiabolin (14. Januar 2009)

Skurrilerweise war es mein Ex-Freund, der mich dazu gebracht hat...

Er hat mir gezeigt, wie WoW funktioniert, und ich war sofort begeistert (hatte schon vorher games mit ähnlichem Aufbau gespielt, z.B. 9Dragons). In den folgenden Wochen entwickelte er sich aber immer mehr zum Süchtigen, bis ich irgendwann Schluss gemacht habe, nachdem ich ihn 1 Monat nicht mehr gesehen hatte. Zitat: "Sorry Schatz, kann diese Woche wieder nicht, muss meinen (wahlfreier char) unbedingt noch auf 70 leveln...

Naja, einige Monate später habe ich mir selber einen Testaccount erstellt, und seither bin ich treuer WoW-ler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Kaya


----------



## Avalanche (14. Januar 2009)

Indoras schrieb:


> bei mir war es auch ein freund der wolllte das ich spiele denn wir teilenuns einen acc um kosten zu sparen



Du weißt schon, dass Account-Sharing verboten ist, oder?


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2009)

WoW, hmmm...
Weit vor Release hörte ich das erste mal davon, spielte derzeit Horizons. Als dann Everquest 2 und später WoW rauskamen entschied ich mich für Everquest 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann dann erfahren, dass Freunde WoW spielen, auch mal angefangen, wieder abgebrochen bei irgendwo um LvL 40 rum. Zwischendrin mal wieder angefangen, kurz vor 40 abgebrochen. Und jetzt mit WotLK endlich mal Level 80 erreicht.

Man kann also sagen, ich hab mich selbst zu WoW gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (14. Januar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Account-Sharing verboten ist, oder?




aha ein gutmensch.. wo kein kläger da kein richter!


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (14. Januar 2009)

Bei mir war das so :

Ein guter Kumpel von mir spielt WoW und hat mich überredet auch WoW zu spielen ^^


----------



## Borberat (14. Januar 2009)

WoW kam raus, mein CS Clan meinte "DAS IST ES!!!" 
Also gekauft und seitdem seit der Beta dabei und begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, zu teuer man muss sich nur mal das EBIT von Blizz anschauen, aber erschwinglich daher okay, man zahlt für 100. sinnfreie Dinge so viel Geld, da find ich 10€ schon okay.


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2009)

Bei mir waren es zwei gute Kumpels. Angefangen habe ich 2007:
Im Januar fand ich WoW noch dumm und beschissen.
Im Februar haben meine Kumpels angefangen, ich hielt sie dafür für dämlich.
Im März hab ich WoW zum ersten mal mit "neutraler" Einstellung betrachtet, indem ich meinem Kumpel beim spielen zusah.
Ende April hatte ich dann Internet, ich habe WoW noch am gleichen Abend installiert und am
1. Mai 2007 einen kleinen Orckrieger angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bin ich als einziger verblieben, meine Kumpels haben (größtenteils) aufgehört, spielen nurnoch gelegentlich. Mir macht es immernoch Spaß!


----------



## Bitialis (14. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wars eig die Gamestar (oh Fremdwerbung?!^^), der bericht zu WoW hat mich so fasziniert, dass ich es mir auch kaufen wollte...
Jedoch hab ich das gelassen weil ich mir dachte "Hmm 13 Euro fürn PC-Spiel im Monat.. voll der Wucher..."
Naja dann hab ich mir erstma Guild Wars gezockt.. War auch echt überrascht.. 
Naja 2-3 Monate später viel mir dann wieder die besagte Zeitschrift in die Hände und da hats mich dann eig gepackt.. Die Bilder, die Hunter^^, einfach alles fand ich damals toll^^
Nunja mit 2 Kumpels (die nicht gespielt haben, ich kannte niemanden der gezockt hatte, außer meinen damaligen Wirtschafts-Lehrer) bin ich dann nach München gefahren ums mir zu holen.. 
Ich glaub inzwischen hab ich mit sicherheit 10 Freunde auf WoW gebracht (vor 2 Tagen war der letzte^^)..
Ich sollte eig was verdienen dafür das ich nur am Anwerben bin^^..

Mein erster Char damals war glaub ich ein N811 - Hunter.. (die ham in der Zeitschrift*gg* schon so cool ausgesehen)
Der Char existiert immer noch... aber bei 21 hat ich dann bock auf Horde und so kams auch, dass ich bis jetz noch ein Hordler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit BC hats aber dann eig erst richtig angefangen... Da gings dann auch mim Raiden los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotty1976 (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich suchte nach ein wenig Beschäftigung in meinem Urlaub. 

2 Wochen vorher Testaccount runtergeladen, und dann geärgert, dass die 10 Tage zu meinem Urlaub schon vorbei sind.
Hat mir aber recht gut gefallen und bin dabei hängengeblieben.

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## chillthes (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir waren es auch Freunde, die auf einmal nicht mehr auf dem cs server waren sondern magier, krieger und andere klassen spielten, angefangen hab ich im August 2005 und kann mich noch erinnern wie ich als lvl 8 mage in die pestländer gelatscht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Kosten waren für mich nie ein Grund, das Spiel und Story an sich sind mir wichtig, der schöne Nebeneffekt, viele Leute kennenlernen und Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (14. Januar 2009)

großer RL-Kreis zockte gemeinsam Ogame (Browserspiel)

wechselten dann parallel noch zu BF2

weiter gings dann zur Beta in Malaysia von Lastchaos (MMORPG)

darauf wechselten einige nach WoW, welche die restlichen mittels Gäste-Account ansteckten.



Mein erster Char ist immer noch mein Main, mein höchster Twink liegt bei lvl 14 und is zum Gildenbankchar degradiert.


----------



## Phash (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hab für ne Communityseite einen Erfahrungsbericht über die Beta zweitgelesen / korrigiert und hab mich währenddessen in die vor mir liegende Klassenbeschreibung - eh in die beschriebene Klasse verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte einen Shadowpriest spielen!

Wurde ca. 30 min nach Verkaufsstart von nem netten MediaMarktMitarbeiterKumpel mit dem Spiel versorgt und hab am ersten Tag meine beiden ersten Chars erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen Priester und einen Krieger

seitdem: dabeigeblieben.

Hat mir nen Haufen Geld gespart -> ich hab mich von da an nicht mehr am CS:S Server unserer Community beteiligt, weil ich nicht mehr gespielt hab, und die 2 anderen Abos, die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte liefen eh gerade aus (SW:G und... ich weiss nich... irgendwas anderes... glaub n erweiterter EQ Testaccount)

Naja seitdem: WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab und zu neues angeguckt (hdro, AoC, WaR, Vanguard war aber alles irgendwie... Mist - pseudoreale Grafik, die immer unecht aussieht und nach n paar Wochen altbacken wird hat gegen WoW-zeitlosen-Comicstyle keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WaR würde ein wenig mehr "Farbe" gut zu Gesicht stehen und wär damit sicher interessanter


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Januar 2009)

Tatort: Bundeswehr-Stube. 
Hab nach dem 10. Dienstmonant nen Feldwebelanwärter auf meine Stube bekommen, der krankhafter WoW-Suchtler ist. 2 Monate ist mir der Sabber aus dem Mund gelaufen, bis ichs mir dann endlich selber gekauft ab. Noch heute verfluche ich ihn dafür!


----------



## Najtan (14. Januar 2009)

ich bin durch namhafte PC-game zeitschriften dazu bekommen! 

hab vieles gelesen im preview bereich (also als es noch in der entwicklung war uns) und dann stand für mich fest blizzard is genial wegen D2 LoD also kann das ja nicht so schlecht sein wenn der erste eindruck auf papier schon so viel versprechend aussieht ja und so bin seit anfang an dabei^^


----------



## P-bibi (14. Januar 2009)

Durch einen Freund meines Bruders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (14. Januar 2009)

Naja ich habe WoW auch wie soviele hier aufgrund von meinen Freunden gekauft.
Wir waren dann insgesamt zu 5 und konnten alles zusammen machen so viel Spaß wie damals beim Leveln mit denen hatte ich nie weider (leider).

Ist aber lange her da war noch nicht mal BC draußen.


----------



## Nightwraith (14. Januar 2009)

Ein Freund hat mich überredet, ich fand vorher die Warcraft-Welt allgemein ziemlich bescheiden...
die Meinung hat sich schnell geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korstal (14. Januar 2009)

naja war nie der PC-Game zocker vor WOW also hab ich nur Playstation uns bissle Diablo II und Starcraft gezockt aber nur in kleinen Mengen dann hatt sich mein Cousin das Game geholt und hat davon erzählt das es ja so geil wäre hab mir gedacht naja ein Game is wie das andere. Nach drei Wochen hatt ich dann mal bei ihm Übernachtet und er hatt mich mit seinem acc einen Char erstellen lassen tjo End vom Lied war ich erstma komplette Nacht begeistert druchgezockt und nen Tag darauf das spiel gekauft und bis heute von der sucht nicht runter gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (14. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir wars so dass ´n guter Freund von mir des gezockt hat, und seit der 1. Minute in der ich des bei ihm gesehen hatte, stand festes Game MUSS ich mir holen^^

freie welt, viele andere Leute, (für mich^^) sehr gute Grafik und und und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ein paar wochen später hab ichs mir dann auch geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alokk (14. Januar 2009)

Mein eigener Bruder =) Haben damals zusammen immer Warcraft 3 gezockt und irgendwann hat er mal erzählt das ein "World of Warcraft" rauskommt und das sei so ein Online Rollenspiel.
Also WoW am 1. Tag gekauft, 1 Woche später hat mein Vater auch noch angefangen ^^


----------



## Adriftz (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab WoW nich suastehen können un vorher (zu meinem beschämen) Flyff gespielt, bis ich dann iwann, nach massig kostenlosen MMORPGs, auf Guild Wars kam. Dann hat mir ein Freun Allimania in Youtube gezeigt, daraufhin hab ich mir die Demo gezogen, ich war sprachlos wie gut das Spiel im Gegensatz zu den anderen ist. Joa un seit meinem Geburtstag hab ich die Vollversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dauerstudent (14. Januar 2009)

Eu-Closed Beta ab Dezember 2004
Dann Open-Beta Januar 2005 
Im Februar NIcht am Release-Tag gekauft, wusste, wie sehr mich MMOs in die Sucht trieben können - damals noch Prüfungen fertiggemacht und ne reichliche Woche später am 25. Februar 2005 doch noch geholt.

Hab aber immer zahlreiche Pausen gemacht, ab und zu mal. Meistens so 3Monate spielen, dann wieder 4-5 Monate nicht. 

Grad geguckt : Letzter Login 21 September 2008. Die 4 Monate sind wieder rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe zuerst mit Guild Wars angefangen, und das auch mit nem Freund gespielt, der aber auch einen laufenden WoW-Account hatte. Der hatte dann aber nach einiger Zeit die Lust an GW verloren und wieder WoW gespielt. Da ich es recht langweilig fand, ohne Leute, die man kennt zu zocken, hab ich mir halt mal die Testversion zugelegt und war recht begeistert (besonders als ich das erste mal Ironforge und die U-Bahn gesehen habe). Das mit den Kosten hat mich anfangs auch abgeschreckt, finde es aber mittlerweile nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## TraderJoe (14. Januar 2009)

Hab bei nem Kumpel gepennt, und ne kleine Lan gemacht, da hat er mir von WoW erzählt. Dann haben wir beide einen Testaccount gemacht und losgezockt. Hab vorher nie was von WoW gehört, also fand ich jede Kleinigkeit total cool^^. War halt ein ziemlicher Boon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## Pfropfen (14. Januar 2009)

Durch die Werbung mit Mr T xD
Ja ich hab mich davon überzeugen lassen und hab mir nen Gästeaccount gemacht
Joah 3 Tage später stand ich im Laden und habs mir gekauft


----------



## Mystasia (14. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mit meiner Frau in der Stadt shoppen und wir kamen nicht in den Karstadt rein weil da ne Riesenschlange war.
Ich fragte nen Knirps wegen was stehst du hier. Er sagte zu mir, ich habs noch genau vor Augen: 

EY Alter ich kauf mir WoW und alle anderen auch. 

Naja ich dachte mir ich kaufe dann auch mal das WoW und sitze heute immer noch davor.



Greetz Mystasia


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2009)

Mein bester Freund und Nachbar hat damals zu Release einen Magier begonnen ... Das Spiel fang ich super, die Monatlichen Kosten hingegen nicht. Kurz danach hab ich mich entschlossen ein wenig in Azeroth zu schnuppern .... Naja und wo wir heute stehen scheint klar zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (14. Januar 2009)

N'Kumpel von mir hat mir vom Spiel erzählt. Hab ihn aber nur belächelt, für so'n Kack auch noch monatlich Geld abzudrücken.

Dann aber immer mehr in VG-Magazinen, Internet und anderen Freunden von WoW erfahren und irgendwann selber mal n'paar Videos geguckt. 40 Mann Ragnaros Kill war einfach spektakulär. Nur die monatlichen Kosten hinderten mich immer noch daran, es zu kaufen.

Nunja, dann beim Informatik-Studium n'Praktikum in ner Firma gemacht. Lustigerweise hat dort mein Kumpel auch das Praktikum gemacht. Und zu meinem Erstaunen spielten dort sogar der Chef und seine Leute das Spiel. Bei Content-Patches blieb das Büro auch schonmal zu.
Ich wurde also sozusagen sogar von meinem damaligen Praktikumschef dazu gezwungen. Der Zwang wurde dann aber irgendwann zur Sucht (ich geb wenigstens zu, dass es ne Sucht für mich ist - Erste Erkenntnis) und is es bis heute.


----------



## Toddy37 (14. Januar 2009)

Freund hat gesagt kaufs dir ... habe ich gehmacht , fand es sofort super und spiel nun seit 2,5 Jahren ^^


----------



## Sarcz (14. Januar 2009)

Hab ihm Jahre 2005 mal einen sehr guten Beitrag in einer seriösen Zeitung (noch ganz ohne "zomfg Süchtig und so") gelesen. Darin schildert der Autor wie er sich einen Zwerg erstellt und 3 Tage später 20 wird. Davon wie er mit einem Adler nach Stormwind geflogen ist,  wie der Gildenleader ihm beim Ginvit eine selbstgemachte Waffe geschenkt hat usw.

Da hat mich damals ziemlich begeister.
Schlussendlich hab ich aber trotzdem noch ein Jahr Guild Wars gespielt bis ich dann im Sommer 07 mit einem Freund zusammen ihn WoW angefangen habe.


----------



## Fleischermeister (14. Januar 2009)

Ich war bei einem gutem Freund zu besuch und sah zu wie er seinen frichen Krieger zogte.Erst dachte ich auch, nee das ist nichts für mich, das ist nur was für Onlinegeile Kiddys. Nach längeren Zuschauen und nachdem er mir zeigte was für Chars man sich machen kann, dachte ich mir nen 10 Tage Probeabo kann ja nicht schaden und hab nen Orc Hunter angefangen.Schon nach 2 Tagen habe ich die City abgeklappert um das Spiel zu kaufen, damals kam grade BC raus und es gab wirklich in kaum einen Shop das Spiel zu kaufen. Naja im 6sten oder 7ten Laden stand es dann und beide (WoW und BC) kamen zu mir. 
Seitdem mehr oder weniger ständig dabei, ist halt nen schönes Hobby und besser als jeden abend Fernsehen. Das Geld ist mir relativ egal, andere geben in meinem Alter Unsummen für z.B. Golfklamotten aus oder sonstigen Kram.
Das man dort mit richtigen Menschen spielt, sich mit denen mehr oder weniger auseinandersetzen kann (muss ja nicht) finde ich das besonders reizvolle auch wenn es ne Menge Idioten im Spiel gibt, halt genauso wie im RL.
Mittlerweile hab ich einen (den 1sten) 80er Hunter, 1 fast fertigen Mage und diverse kleine Twinks und, das wichstigste, eine sehr gute Gilde gefunden mit einer Menge lustiger Leute die das Spiel nicht soooo ernst nehmen.


----------



## Daywa (14. Januar 2009)

Die South Park WoW-Folge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Januar 2009)

War bei meim freund und er hat mich überredet, erst hab ich mich von den monatlichen kosten abschrecken lasssen aber dann hab ichs ausprobiert, und ich bin mitlwerweile drauf gekommen das alle 2 monate 25euro günstiger sind als alle 2 wochen 30 euro fürn neues spiel^^


----------



## KomaKater (14. Januar 2009)

hab mich bis ende 2007 dagegen gewehrt und dann kam ich mit meiner jetzigen ex zusammen... ja das gibt es auch das man von der freundin dazu gebracht wird


----------



## etmundi (14. Januar 2009)

Hab damals einen Beta-Bericht auf Giga gesehn kurz vor WoW start.
Danach hab ich es sofort bestellt.


----------



## vickie (14. Januar 2009)

Mich hat ein Freund so lange genervt das ich es mir damals am Release gekauft habe, der hatte damals schon auf nem Amy-Server gespielt und war schon total begeistert.
Tja und er ist schuld das ich infiziert bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nagut vorher hab ich 3 Jahre CS gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakthas (14. Januar 2009)

ich habs mir am releasetag von classic gekauft und angefangen zu spielen


----------



## M3g4s (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir waren da ein paar mitschüler die das gezockt haben, aber ich mochte sie nicht, da dacht ich mir dann aus prinzip das spiel ist scheiße weil die es spielen.
naja irgendwann fiel mir auf dass die beiden eigentlich ganz nett sind und das spiel dann vielleicht doch nicht so scheiße ist^^


----------



## Sylvvia (14. Januar 2009)

also ich bin zu WOW gekommen um die Wartezeit auf Diablo III zu überbrücken und dann tatsächlich 
mehr als 3 Jahre dabeigeblieben - was in der Rückschau betrachtet allerdings mindestens zwei Jahre 
zu viel gewesen sind.


----------



## Bloodpak (14. Januar 2009)

Hi,

bei mir war es auch so. 5 Jahre Diablo 2 und kein Fun mehr gehabt. Warten auf Diablo 3 und deren Gerüchteküche war auch sch... .
Dann hieß es Sacred wird der Diablo Nachfolger und habs mir gekauft. Da mein Bruder es vor mir hatte (meins in Bestellung) habe ich es
bei ihm angezockt. Sacred  =  langweilig. Geld war für mich rausgeschmissen.
Dann hab ich bei meinem Bruder WoW gesehen und die Probeversion gespielt. Fand ich zuerst gewöhnungsbedürtig, aber seid (1 1/2 J.)
voll dabei.

Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epimetheus (14. Januar 2009)

Hab auch ewig D2 gezockt und nachdem ich das erste mal von Wow gehört hab mich Informiert und seit Beta Wowler ^^ Komisch ist nur das ich seit 2 Monaten wieder D2 spiele weil mir Wow immo zu fad ist.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Januar 2009)

Kumpel hat mich bei ihm zocken lassen.


----------



## IwanNI (14. Januar 2009)

auch über Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor ca. 2 Jahren war ich mal bei nem Kumpel zu besuch, der damals gerade in einen Classic-Raid unterwegs war. Mir hatte zwar das zusammenspiel der Leute gefallen, aber die monatlichen kosten haben mich damals noch davon abgehalten, WoW zu kaufen. 

Inzwischen hab ich aber durch Arbeitskollegen und Freunde vor ca. 5 Monaten doch angefangen, und seitdem bin ich eigentlich fast täglich online. ^^


Achja, welcher Raid des damals genau war; hab ich bis heute noch nicht rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ballbock (14. Januar 2009)

Tjo ich hab mal nen Bericht im PM (ein magazin) gelesen und mir gedacht : alter das klingt lässig. Und zuerst hatte ich einen Acc mit meinem Bruder zusammen aber das war zu viel streiterei also hab ich mir dann selbst nen Acc gekauft.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir war das so

Ich habe sehr lange Diablo 2 LoD gespielt , das spiel wurde mir dann zu öde. Habe ich mich auf der suche gemacht ein Online Game zu suchen bin dann erst bei Guild Wars ( alle Teile ) gelandet hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht ... nur das dumme war das man nur bis stufe 20 gelevt hat dann war schluss . da ich das Game 5x durch gespielt habe . war dann schluss mit Gulid Wars . Da ging die suche wieder von vorne los^^. da BIN ich auf die Testversion von WoW getossen habe ich mir gedacht wow endlich das Game was mir gefällt^^ Account erstellt: 30 Juli 06 21:19 CEST man schon fast 3 jahre dabei wie die Zeit vergeht xD


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Januar 2009)

> Achja, welcher Raid des damals genau war; hab ich bis heute noch nicht rausgefunden victory.gif



War es in ner Instanz mit vielen Drachen ? Dann war es BWL.
War es in einem "vulkanischen-angehauchten" Komplex ? Dann war es MC.
Es war in einer grünen Landschaft mit Ruinen etc pp. ? Dann war es ZG.
War es (oO wie beschreibt man AQ ?) mit vielen Elementen, die der ägyptischen Kultur in gewissen Zügen ähneln ? Dann war es damals AQ.

Na Naxx kennst du sicher  : ).

Konntest nun evtl en den Beschreibungen die Raidinze ausfindig machen ? =)

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar viel über das Spiel gehört und gelesen aber fand es nicht so interessant da ich die meisten Spiele nie länger als 1 bis mayimal 2 Monate gespielt habe.

Nur leider war mein damaliger Chef auch WoW Zocker und hat auf Arbeit immer mit seinem Kumpel über das Game gesprochen (telefoniert) und es wurde immer interessanter.

Irgendwann hat mich die Neugirde dann besiegt und ich hatte das Game gekauft ... das nächste Wochenende habe ich dann meinen Paladin "Nottingham" gezoggt und hab mich nie wieder von ihm getrennt ...


----------



## computerblicker (14. Januar 2009)

Mein Dad wollte unbedingt nen Spiel mit Rollenspiel Elementen, hab ihm von nem Kumpel nen 10 Tage Trial mitgebracht und mir auch eins geschnappt.
Hab ihm dann gesagt wenn ers anfängt fang ichs auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun spielen wir seit es den Server Shattrath gibt und sind nen supi Priester (Holy) & Pala (Tank) Duo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe vor 3 Jahren begonnen durch die Freundin meines Bruders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie kam mit einer seltsamen Spieleverpackung nach Hause und ich dachte mir da schau ich mal zu.
Nächsten Tag erstellt ich mir meinen Schurken der bis heute mein Main ist.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Migrin (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bei Giga zum ersten Mal etwas von Wow gehört und war auf anhieb begeistert. Nun spiele ich beinahe seit Release.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Migrin


----------



## AC_Mcleod (14. Januar 2009)

Wie ich zu WoW kam? Durch die ganz natürliche Evolution von Warcraft

Warcraft > Warcraft 2 > Warcraft 3 > World of Warcraft

Alles gezockt..  und ich hab mich schon seit den ersten Alpha Screens von WoW auf dieses Spiel gefreut!


----------

